# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Old guy making a comeback...

## tbody66

I had a minor pec tear a little over a year ago and did not lift for a year, I have been back for five full weeks of lifting, four days a week. I used the BMI scales at my gym, when I began my first day back it showed my bodyfat to be 31.8% and I weighed 184#, last night it showed my bodyfat at 22.2% and I weighed 189#, after only five weeks back and not taking any AAS.

I am 5' 6", 189#, 44 years old. I am posting pics for a few reasons. #1 - personal accountability and motivation to bust my butt in the gym, #2 - Hawaii vacation scheduled for March 1st and #3 - I comment on others pics in this forum and don't believe I should do so if I am not willing to post my own.

Any and all comments/critiques/encouragements are welcome. This is a great site with great members and forums.

Just so you know, my personal short-term goals are to lose 7% more bodyfat and weigh 205#, odds of this happening by March 1st (exactly five months from now)???

----------


## gbrice75

Hey man, congrats on getting back on and your progress thus far. IMO, forget about trying to get to 205 right now and just concentrate on dropping the bodyfat. You clearly have a good solid base under there, and I think you'll look really good when you lower the bodyfat. I don't think you're more than 20%. At 13% I believe you'll be really happy, and you can most definitely achieve that by March - you can probably get even lower if you really bust your ass.

You need to focus on one or the other, gaining or losing. Chances of dropping 7% bodyfat AND going from 189lbs to 205 by March are... well... impossible as far as i'm concerned. Focus on cutting and and you'll be gtg, add the mass later.

----------


## tbody66

I am sure that if I just keep on doing like I'm doing I'll be pleased. I never trust any BMI scale for accuracy, but if you use the same one consistenlty the difference should be accurate. With that thought process in five weeks I lost 15.5 lbs of fat and gained 21.5 lbs of muscle. I do appreciate your honest opinion, if I can lose another 10 lbs of fat and gain 15 lbs of muscle in five months, I think I'll be happy with that. I believe that is possible. 195 lbs with 15% bodyfat will make my wife proud to be seen with me on the beach.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Good job !
Keep the forties crowd strong .

----------


## gbrice75

> I am sure that if I just keep on doing like I'm doing I'll be pleased. I never trust any BMI scale for accuracy, but if you use the same one consistenlty the difference should be accurate. With that thought process in five weeks I lost 15.5 lbs of fat and gained 11.5 lbs of muscle. I do appreciate your honest opinion, if I can lose another 10 lbs of fat and gain 15 lbs of muscle in five months, I think I'll be happy with that. I believe that is possible. 195 lbs with 15% bodyfat will make my wife proud to be seen with me on the beach.


I absolutely agree with you about consistently using an inaccurate scale/measuring device - the difference should still be accurate. People never seem to understand this when I explain it, so thank you for letting me know i'm not insane!

If you've been able to gain that much muscle while reducing 15+ lbs. of fat, God bless you, I wish you all the success and i'd love to see your workout regimen and diet!

----------


## tbody66

okay, this ain't pretty, but it's true on all lifting days. I own a delivery route and drive my truck 150 miles a day delivering product to a dozen different stores.
Diet: 
16 0z water when I wake up followed by a dozen supplements my chiropractor has me on for my body chemistry.
meal 1: omelette, 2 eggs(yolks in) onions, ham, mushrooms and one jalepeno, 12 oz glass of skim milk, 8 oz cup of coffee with cream and sugar
20 oz water
meal 2: granola bar and generic ensure
20 oz water
meal 3: protein shot, 3 beef sticks
20 oz water
meal 4: granola bar and generic ensure
20 oz water
pre work-out: 16 oz sugar free monster
post work-out: protein shot
meal 5: grilled white fish 2 fillets, sweet potato topped with white vinegar, one half avocado with lime juice salt and pepper, canned veggie of the night, 12 oz glass of skim milk
20 oz water
meal six: 12 oz skim milk with one scoop of soy protein and two tbls of cocoa powder
nighty night: 16 oz water

workout:
mon: Chest/Shoulders/Tris

Bench: 3 sets 8-12 reps last set to failure, this is after a gradual warm up to a one rep max attempt and back down to workout weight
Decline Dumbell Bench: 3 sets progressive weight 8-12 reps with a final burnout set to failure with the starting weight for this exercise
Flat Bench Flye: 3 sets 20 reps, full stretch slow and controlled
Military press: 5 sets 8-12 reps last set to failure
Lateral Raises: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Upright rows: 3 sets 8-12 reps last set drop set to failure, superset these with my next exercise
Dips: 3 sets to failure with bodyweight
Triceps pushdowns: 3 sets 8-12 reps, last set to failure
(I do calf raises between chest exercises this day for legs, my calfs suck)

Tue: Back/Biceps

Lateral Pulldowns: 3 sets 8-12 reps, dropset to failure (wide grip palms facing away pulldown in front)
Bentover Rows: 3 sets 8-12 reps, last set to failure
One Arm Dumbell Row: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Hammer Curls: 3 sets 8-12 reps, last set to failure
Concentration curls: 3 sets 8-12 reps, dropset to failure

Thu: Legs

Squat: 3 sets 15-20 reps
Stiff legged deadlifts: 3 sets 135# 11 reps, full stretch slow and controlled down and up.
I superset the next three exercises in a circuit five sets, progressive weight with a dropset on the final set
leg extensions
lying leg curls
calf raises

Fri: Chest/Back/Triceps/Biceps

Incline Bench: 3 sets 8-12 reps, last set to failure
SuperSet with Lat Pulldowns: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Incline Dumbbell Press: 3 sets 20 reps twisting pinkies together at the top
SuperSet with Seated Row Wide Grip: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Reverse Grip Flat Bench: 3 sets 8-12 reps
SuperSet with Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Tricep Pushdowns: 5 sets progressive weight to failure with a final dropset to failure
SuperSet with Standing Rope Curls: 5 sets progressive weight to failure with a final dropset to failure
Skull Crushers: 3 sets progressive weight to failure with a final dropset to failure
SuperSet with Standing Barbell Curls: 3 sets to failure witha final dropset to failure

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

The odds of you hitting your goal of dropping 7% Bf is far from impossible when you are in the 20% range. 

The odds of you hitting that goal with your current diet is absolutely zero. 

I'm in the airport but will comment later. 

For now, take your ham, skim milk, granola bars and ensure (WTF? Are you 85 and in a nursing home) and grab a hefty garbage bag. Empty said foods into the bag and take it to the curb for the garbage men. 

Eggs, lean meat, fish should make up 90% of your diet

How bad did you say you wanted this?.

----------


## flatscat

great job - and your not an "old guy" bro. Clean up ur diet, keep doing what your doing and no matter what your numbers are, you will be ready for march. Good luck!

----------


## gbrice75

> The odds of you hitting your goal of dropping 7% Bf is far from impossible when you are in the 20% range. 
> 
> The odds of you hitting that goal with your current diet is absolutely zero. 
> 
> I'm in the airport but will comment later. 
> 
> For now, take your ham, skim milk, granola bars and ensure* (WTF? Are you 85 and in a nursing home)* and grab a hefty garbage bag. Empty said foods into the bag and take it to the curb for the garbage men. 
> 
> Eggs, lean meat, fish should make up 90% of your diet
> ...


His goal was 2 part - dropping 7% more bodyfat AND adding 15lbs within 6 months. I suppose if he cut really hard first to drop the 7%, then worked 100% at trying to add 15lbs of lean mass, it's doable. Very ambitious IMO though.

LOL at the bold!

----------


## tbody66

I'm not arguing any of the above points, but I will point out that this is what I have been doing for five weeks and lost 9.6% bodyfat doing so, and I probably shouldn't even tell you that each of my non lift days are cheat days for my diet. The unknown is...How much does muscle memory play into my results, since I maintain 15% bodyfat at around 185# almost anytime I am lifting steady. Also realize that I am taking no supplements or AAS other than protein.

BTW, nice new pic gbrice75, do you have a thread here with your pics?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I'm not arguing any of the above points, but I will point out that this is what I have been doing for five weeks and lost 9.6% bodyfat doing so, and I probably shouldn't even tell you that each of my non lift days are cheat days for my diet. The unknown is...How much does muscle memory play into my results, since I maintain 15% bodyfat at around 185# almost anytime I am lifting steady. Also realize that I am taking no supplements or AAS other than protein.
> 
> BTW, nice new pic gbrice75, do you have a thread here with your pics?


DO what you want....you asked for help, we offered suggestions. I'll bet you a dime to a dollar you bf stops dropping on the above diet. Dropping 10% is easy (easier props btw) when you are teetering on 30%. Getting from 20 to 10 is a bitch. Getting from 10-9 is even harder.

Ask GB - who is trying to show me up with hisw avatar :Smilie:  I'll have to pull some new ones out of the closet

----------


## tbody66

> DO what you want....you asked for help, we offered suggestions. I'll bet you a dime to a dollar you bf stops dropping on the above diet. Dropping 10% is easy (easier props btw) when you are teetering on 30%. Getting from 20 to 10 is a bitch. Getting from 10-9 is even harder.
> 
> Ask GB - who is trying to show me up with hisw avatar I'll have to pull some new ones out of the closet


I defer to the more learned on the diet (both you and gbrice) Spell it out for me, plain and simple and I'll do it. You need to know this though, I have always been a little guy and it is way too hard for me to gain the mass, I will freak out when I start losing strength and muscle, so please make a diet plan that will keep as much of what I have as possible. I currently do zero cardio so you have that to play with and keep in mind I have almost five full months so I don't need drastic yet.

Sincere thanks ahead of time and can't wait to eat right!

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm not arguing any of the above points, but I will point out that this is what I have been doing for five weeks and lost 9.6% bodyfat doing so, and I probably shouldn't even tell you that each of my non lift days are cheat days for my diet. The unknown is...How much does muscle memory play into my results, since I maintain 15% bodyfat at around 185# almost anytime I am lifting steady. Also realize that I am taking no supplements or AAS other than protein.
> 
> BTW, nice new pic gbrice75, do you have a thread here with your pics?


Thanks bro, yea - you can check out and/or follow my progress log at http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g-Progress-Log

I uploaded some new pics yesterday, and there is a link early in the thread of some from a few months ago, which I think look the same but LB says are different - I'm going with his opinion over mine lol!




> DO what you want....you asked for help, we offered suggestions. I'll bet you a dime to a dollar you bf stops dropping on the above diet. Dropping 10% is easy (easier props btw) when you are teetering on 30%. Getting from 20 to 10 is a bitch. Getting from 10-9 is even harder.
> 
> Ask GB - who is trying to show me up with hisw avatar I'll have to pull some new ones out of the closet


Agree 100% on the 30 to 20, even 30 to 15 wasn't a big deal. I'm around 15% now, and the goal is 10% - and yes, it's a bitch! Things I was able to get away with when dropping from 30 to 15 (multiple cheat days? tisk tisk) are no longer an option. It really is taking this to the next level. Single digits... well I don't even want to think about that now. 10% is the next stop, i'm focused on that for now.

LOL yea LB, i'm no doubt showing you up! Just look at my huge wide lats... I mean... you should be so ashamed, i think your avy should come down immediately! Or maybe it's my popping delts... be scared, GRRR!!!




> I defer to the more learned on the diet (both you and gbrice) Spell it out for me, plain and simple and I'll do it. You need to know this though, I have always been a little guy and it is way too hard for me to gain the mass, I will freak out when I start losing strength and muscle, so please make a diet plan that will keep as much of what I have as possible. I currently do zero cardio so you have that to play with and keep in mind I have almost five full months so I don't need drastic yet.
> 
> Sincere thanks ahead of time and can't wait to eat right!


Considering your goals, I think your best bet right now would be a maintenance diet, and you need to start doing the cardio to create a small deficit. Just to reiterate what LB said before - I also continued the same diet that got me down from 255lbs to 185lbs - and guess what? I stayed the same for over 6 months. After a while, adjustments are needed. Your body composition changes and therefore your caloric and nutritional needs do as well. I believe we can make you a killer diet, then it's up to you to stick with it and make it work for you.

----------


## tbody66

I'm ready, you and LB come up with the diet and I'll head to the grocery store, keep in mind I'm in a tiny town in kansas so keep it simple so I don't have to internet order my food, the good news is I have a direct source for home grown 100% organic beef and buffalo, so throw that in if it fits. I've been reading up on Bison meat, Branch Warren is a fan, and loving what I'm reading.

----------


## gbrice75

I think I can speak on LB's behalf here... neither of us are going to come up with your diet for you. I will post some very useful info below as a guideline for you to follow. Based on this info, you should be able to come up with a very nice diet which we will help you tweak and sort out from there. Also, you can check out the many other diet's we've critiqued (diet section) to get an idea of what we're talking about. When you post up your new improved diet, be sure to include time of day for each meal, where your workout fits in, and all macro info in the form of P/C/F/total calories. This will give us everything we need to work on it with you. Here's the info, thanks to Damienm05 for compiling:

BMR/TDEE formula:

Let’s start with BMR. This is your Basal Metabolic Rate. AKA – how many calories you burn each day by just sitting on your ass. In order to figure out your BMR, you need to know what your lean body mass is. In turn, you need to know what your body fat percentage is.

If you don’t know your body fat percentage, go to your gym and get tested (please don’t use electronic scales to get your bf % checked, they're horrible). If you don’t have a gym that offers this service; ask me and I’ll give you a pretty good estimate.

With your bf % in hand, here’s the formula:

BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg)

Total weight x bf % in decimal form = total bf weight

Total weight - total bf weight = total lean body mass

For example:

I am 6'1 210 lbs at 10% body fat... so I would multiply 210 by .10 (converted from percent to decimal) = 21 lbs
210 – 21 = 189 lbs lean body weight

189 / 2.2 = 86.0 lean mass in kg

370 + (21.6 x 86) = 2227.6 BMR (this is high for the average person)

Now that we have a BMR figure, we can move on to TDEE. Total Daily Energy Expenditure. This is how many calories we actually use during the day via our BMR and activities such as work, exercise and various tasks. We can figure this number out with simple math but be honest because this figure is to be the cornerstone of your diet and healthy lifestyle. We need to determine your activity level. We’ll choose from a few levels:

§ If you are sedentary (little or no exercise): Calorie - Calculation = BMR x 1.2
§ If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week): Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
§ If you are moderately active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week): Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
§ If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week): Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
§ If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training): Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

For example:

I train with weights 5 days for 90 minutes per week. I play hockey three times per week
for 90 minutes. I do 60 minutes of cardio training 5 times per week as well. I also practice my sport 3 times per week for 90 minutes. Either via skating or puck/shooting drills. All are high-intensity. I am between very and extra active. Let’s say BMR x 1.8. My TDEE is 4010.

In terms of food choices, here goes:

I love analogies. Let’s use a good one. Think of your perfect body as a house that you must build. You’ve figured out your BMR and TDEE, so you know the exact specs of the property you have to work with. You know how exercise affects weight loss and how much of a caloric deficit/surplus we must create to lose/gain said weight; so you know how to build - you understand architecture. You also know the pace you intend on losing/gaining weight at based on these other factors, so you know it will be harder to get your house built in weeks as opposed to months. The only thing left is the tools/building material you must use and because you don’t know how to eat, you still can’t build anything. At least, not well. Sure, you can starve yourself for a few months but you’ll just gain all the weight back in a couple weeks of binge drinking and shitty eating on a vacation – you’re house will fall down!

So, let’s talk tools baby. Let’s talk food. First off, there are only 3 types of foods/macronutrients. Protein. Carbohydrates. Fat. That’s it.

Protein – 4 calories per gram - Building material. Bricks. You can’t gain energy from protein, you can only use it to build muscle/skin/hair/nails. It’s basically just amino acids and it’s what our bodies are made of. As such, we need lots of it. 1g of protein per body lb is a good number to shoot for . Go as high as 2g per body lb if you’re lifting weights and trying to build muscle. For example, I am 207 lbs and I eat between 300-400 grams per day. Our body can only break down so much at one time however, so we want to eat 20-40 grams of protein in every meal, several times per day. Protein, being building material only and not energy/labor – the body can rarely find a reason for it to be stored as fat. If you must over-eat – make it lean meat/fish.

Carbs – 4 calories per gram - Think of these as human labor for your house. Think of sugar as dudes you pick up out front of home depot and oatmeal as a skilled carpenter. Both are carbs, both serve very different purposes. Carbs help transport essential nutrients to the muscles, create glycogen stores, and as such, increase protein synthesis but do not build muscle; they are simply an energy source. As such, they should only be eaten/used when we need energy. Any carbs we ingest before bed or before watching a movie, or something sedentary are not used as energy, and as such, are more likely to be stored in the body as glycogen (glucose/water in our muscles that we will use when doing high-intensity exercise). Once our glycogen reserves are full, they will spill over and be stored as fat. Yes, they will make you fat. Carbs can be your best friend or your worst enemy.

Fats – 9 calories per gram - Like carbs, fats are an energy source, not a building material like protein. They provide nowhere near as much energy as carbs however. Ask anyone who's on a ketogenic diet. With regard to our house, think of fats as the glue/cement. They provide much needed essential fatty acids, which are great for joint/organ health and increase our protein synthesis. Going back to our analogy, cement/glue increases the effectiveness of bricks! If we give our bodies the right fats, it will be able to burn stored body fat quickly as it won’t see any use in keeping it. Remember, like carbs – not all fat is good and ALL fat is high in calories so watch out. A tablespoon of peanut butter can be a good addition to a meal. Snacking on 5-6 tablespoons, however, means you’ve just eaten over your TDEE for the day.

Acceptable proteins for your healthy lifestyle diet:

The goal is to eat lean protein. Meats/other sources low in fat/carbs.

§ Ground beef (93% lean or better)
§ Lean steak (Flank, flat iron, or top sirloin)
§ Bison sirloin (the highest quality red meat)
§ Chicken breast
§ Turkey breast
§ Tuna (canned or sushi grade)
§ Salmon
§ Tilapia (mostly all white fish)
§ All shellfish
§ Venison
§ Whey protein (post-workout recovery purposes only)
§ Casein/Cottage cheese (before bed only)

Black-List Protein sources. Do not eat these because they are high in fat. And not the
good kind we find in nuts and olive oil – I’m talking about cholesterol raising saturated
fat!

§ Bacon
§ Sausage
§ Expensive fat-marbled Steaks (Ribeye, Strip, Filet)
§ Pork and beef ribs
§ Pork/Lamb chops
§ Restaurant ground beef (80/20 fat – most burgers)
§ Duck
§ Chicken legs/thighs
§ Chicken skin
§ Cheese

Acceptable Carbs for your healthy lifestlyle:

Complex carbs are now your creed. These are slower-digesting, natural, low on the glycemic index carbohydrates that digest slowly and provide us with sustained energy. They do not drastically affect our blood sugar and do not cause insulin spikes. Thus our body sees no reason to store them as fat, it would rather burn them for energy. Simple carbs such as enriched white breads/pastas/rice/potatoes/sugars (including most fruit) cause insulin spikes and are high GI foods. They should not be eaten when on a strict diet. Fruit can be consumed early in the day or pre/post-workout because of it’s high nutritional value but should usually be avoided due to being a form of simple sugar. Remember, healthy, low-calorie foods aren’t always the correct foods and such is the case with fruit.

§ Oats/Oatmeal
§ Grits/Cornmeal
§ Unsalted/non-buttered popcorn (great, low-cal snack)
§ Sweet potato (the best choice)
§ Butternut squash
§ Whole wheat pasta (not enriched)
§ Organic whole wheat bread (not enriched wonder bread crap)
§ Brown rice
§ Ezekiel bread
§ Swedish grain bread
§ Gluten free bread
§ Wheat couscous
§ Corn
§ Quinoa
§ Lentils
§ Beans
§ Many more, look up the GI (glycemic index) for healthy choices

Black List:

§ White pasta
§ White bread
§ Baguette
§ Bagels
§ Cookies, cake, muffins, cupcakes, all sweets basically.
§ White couscous
§ White rice
§ You get the idea…

Don’t get discouraged upon reading this list. I still make desserts all the time with whole
grain flour and splenda. I buy bagels and baguettes at the health food store that use
complex carbs as a base. If you’re dedicated, you don’t have to miss out 100%

Acceptable fats for your healthy lifestyle:

We look for fat sources that are high in omega-3, 6, and 9 fatty acids. Also, many are high in protein. We do not want saturated fats such as butter, cream, meat fat. We don’t want test tube fats like trans (the worst). We want mono/polyunsaturated fats that our body can use for something other than calories. Remember, even good fats are high in calories.

§ Natural peanut butter (no sugar added, just roasted peanuts)
§ Natural almond butter
§ Cashews
§ Almonds
§ Peanuts
§ Flax seeds
§ Flax seed oil
§ Salmon and Trout (great fatty proteins)
§ Fish oil
§ Extra virgin olive oil (should be used on all veggies/salads)
§ Chia seeds
§ Grapeseed oil
§ Macadamia nut oil

Acceptable miscellaneous foods:

These foods don’t provide much as far as macronutrients but are great for adding vitamins/minerals and taste. Notice some of these other foods are dairy. Dairy is another animal’s milk. We lack the enzymes to digest it as they do and it’s high in fat/sugar. It should only be eaten early in the day for nutrient purposes with the exception of whey and casein (cottage cheese).

§ Skim milk (Hood brand is only 45 calories and 3g of sugar per cup)
§ Greek yogurt (no sugar added)
§ Berries (all berries are much lower in sugar than other fruits and packed with fiber/nutrients – eat berries)
§ Green Vegetables. These are technically carbs but they are packed with fiber (a type of carb that isn’t used as energy or stored). In bodybuilding/nutrition – we refer to most vegetables as fibrous carbohydrates. While a serving of Broccoli may have 6g of carbs, 5 are from fiber. Meaning that it contains only 1g of storable carbohydrates. In addition, green vegetables are a calorie neutral/negative food (our body uses more calories to digest them than they contain – think celery). Veggies should be eaten with every meal. Every day. If you do this, you can become almost impervious to getting sick. Some vegetables are better than others for healthy diets.
§ Many non-green vegetables. Most are fine – just check labels, some have a good bit of sugar and should be eaten in moderation only (carrots)

----------


## tbody66

Aren't avocado's a good source of good fats too? The local grocery has a good supply of them, ripe and not too expensive, and where does the bison meat fit in, if at all?

----------


## gbrice75

Avacado's are a great source, bison meat is probably a top choice for me. Bison is on the list above, avacado's aren't - probably just an oversight.

----------


## tbody66

Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho, I'm off to eat clean and grow!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> hi-ho, hi-ho, i'm off to eat clean and grow!!!


nice!

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

> Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho, I'm off to eat clean and grow!!!


yeah so i just got this tatted on my arm i liked it so much! , it will remind me how to become as big as hulk hogan! look at my tat and read the how to bulk slogan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tbody66

It was a new day, didn't have time to go to the grocery store and prepare my meals properly, but no ensure, pure protein shots with one beef stick for my 6am, 9am, 3pm, 6pm meals, chili lime talapia with rice pilaf and steamed broccoli for lunch (applebees) with tea sweetened with sweet-n-low, workout at 6:30 - 7:30, back and biceps with calf raises between back sets, first time I did Deadlifts since I got back to training, only three sets of 6 reps with 225#, good form and really felt that in the back (I know, I'm a wuss!), did narrow seated rows and narrow grip pull-downs before dumbell sets for biceps of hammer curls and finished with one arm dumbbell preacher curls ending with dropset to failure, I still have a pump. For dinner afterward I had talapia, brown rice, a half of a sweet potatoe with rice vinegar and a half of an avocado with lime juice, oh and 16 ounces of skim milk. I promise I will get to the store by this weekend and be perfect afterwards, but please tell me this was better than the ensure and granola...please???...

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Absolutely. 

Forgetting the diet for a minute, deads, squats, bench and rows are what separates the men from the boys. 

The weight means nothing. So long as you keep pushing the envelope, those movements will send your metabolism and testosterone into high gear. 

Get to the store. Get some flavored tuna packs if you are on the road a lot. No draining, just tear the top off and slam it.

----------


## bigboomer

I would try putting half a day sunday or whatever day you can.Shop for the whole week ,and xook all you foods for the week..Thats what I do an db it make my life much easier..GL

----------


## tbody66

That was the plan, buy and cook all in one day for the whole week, I'm thinking a tupperware for each meal and start reducing my protein shots for after workouts only. Thanks for the advice. Nice new back pic on the ava, LB

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice new back pic on the ava, LB


Pfft. His back got nothing on mine! =P

----------


## tbody66

I love mushrooms, did I miss them on the list? The label doesn't read bad for them, is there something they can replace?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Raw? Eat all the veg you want.

----------


## tbody66

I was talking portabello and heating them in a small amount of olive oil with salt and pepper. I eat tomatoes from the garden though, that's okay if they're raw right? What about salt? I've really never concerned myself with sodium intake because my bodyfat was never low enough for it to make a difference and I only leaned out once for after photo's of Bill Phillips Phyique Transformation Challange.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Repost your diet

What has the scale been doing?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Ps. Consider buying Pam

Oil is fine in moderation.

----------


## tbody66

One week since last weigh in. When I weigh every morning, before any consumption and after going potty, I weigh between 187.2 and 188.8 everyday, usually closer to the 189. The scale at the gym showed me dropping another .8 % bodyfat.

5:01 AM Wake Up - Potty, weigh, 16 oz water

6:01 AM 3 whole eggs, scrambled in nonstick pan with no oil
one package of brown sugar spice organic oatmeal with 4 oz skim milk and flax seed (oatmeal = 4/30/1.5/150 Protein/carbs/fat/cals, did I do that right?)
16 oz skim milk
8 oz coffee with 2tsps sugar and non-dairy creamer

9:01 AM Protein shot - 26/1/0/110

12:01 PM 6oz chicken breast from burger joint skinless/grilled with lettuce and tomato, no bun
16 oz tea with sweet-n-low sweetner

3:01 PM pre-workout - protein shot, lo-carb monster energy drink, creatine

6:01 PM post-workout - protein shot

7:01 PM 8 oz Grilled Tilapia, 1/2 cup brown rice, one half fresh/ripe avocado, 16 oz skim milk, 1/2 cup canned peas, 1/2 cup canned mushrooms, 2 whole garden fresh tomatoes

10:01 PM 12 oz skim milk, one scoop soy protein, 2 tbls cocoa powder

Note: I have not gone to the store to get grocery items for whatever I need to do starting next week. Now, be straight up and get me in shape!

----------


## tbody66

Just figured my BMR = 1817.2 and TDEE = 2816.66, if that helps.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

What is your work schedule?

Office, car, access to refrig, m'wave etc

----------


## tbody66

I own my own business, but basically I'm a delivery driver, I leave about 6:30 every morning, drive from store to store, ten stops average per day, but the stops are in towns that are 20 minutes apart or more, so basically I'm on the road til I get back home at 3:30 in the afternoon. I am out and about all day long and my stores would have no problem letting me use their microwaves. I can pre-pack anything that I need to eat for the whole day as well, ice chests and lunch bag stuff.

----------


## gbrice75

> I own my own business, but basically I'm a delivery driver, I leave about 6:30 every morning, drive from store to store, ten stops average per day, but the stops are in towns that are 20 minutes apart or more, so basically I'm on the road til I get back home at 3:30 in the afternoon. I am out and about all day long and my stores would have no problem letting me use their microwaves. I can pre-pack anything that I need to eat for the whole day as well, ice chests and lunch bag stuff.


I've always wanted this job! Don't ask me why...

----------


## Twist

I'm subscribed. Keep it up Tbody.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Tb- tomorrow I want you to buy:

Quaker old fashioned rolled oats
3 lbs of any of the following 
Boneless skinless chx breast 
Lean ground beef (no more than 4g of fat pet 5oz)
Lean ground turkey breast
Fish - Cod tailapia roughy. 
5 cans or packs of tuna in water
Pam cooking spray 
Green fiberous veggies
Splenda
Rice. 

No more brown sugar oats, milk, sugar, beef sticks

----------


## tbody66

> Tb- tomorrow I want you to buy:
> 
> Quaker old fashioned rolled oats
> 3 lbs of any of the following 
> Boneless skinless chx breast 
> Lean ground beef (no more than 4g of fat pet 5oz)
> Lean ground turkey breast
> Fish - Cod tailapia roughy. 
> 5 cans or packs of tuna in water
> ...


Will do! Are you going to give me a daily meal plan including pre and post workout meals on workout days?

I also have to publicly type that my wife already told me that the brown sugar and cinnamon oatmeal was not as good for me, she's a nurse and a nutrionist, so here goes...You were right, sweetheart!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

assist, yes.

3 dozen eggs too...they're cheap.

----------


## tbody66

I bought a case of 5 dozen of those a couple days ago. Thanks!

----------


## 1bigun11

Hey tbodY!

At first I was just going to congratulate you on your amazing recent progress and say, "If it aint broke, dont try to fix it!" 

But then I read through the thread and saw some really valuable advice from gbrice and LBS and the others. I think you are in really good hands here. These are some smart mofos...

Congrats again bro. Looking good!

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, bigun, I am truly blessed with smart friends who are willing to help and encourage on this board.

----------


## JR.

Dude your kicking some butt! keep up the good work. O im 40 we aint old bro we are in our prime!

----------


## tbody66

I have stuck with the diet well all week and even found some interesting ways to make it work when I had to make a last minute road trip. I even talked the cooks at a Pizza Hut into grilling me some chicken to put on my salad. Good stuff.

My workout is changing beginning tomorrow, I change it every two months, where I will be focusing on legs. I picked up some sustonon 250, cypionate , enanthate and deca and am contemplating when and how to run that, I'll bounce that off you experts soon.

Miss hearing from you guys, so make some noise, I'll put some new pics and stats up at the end of this week.

----------


## Twist

I wish your thread was in the diet section. I keep on forgetting to come over to this section.

----------


## tbody66

Okay, bouncing this off you experts, I've done six cycles, all what I would consider mild to moderate, I have been off for a year and I have learned what works for me and base my cycles on product availability. So here's the gear and the plan. 

What I have available: 16 ampules of sust 250, 2 vials of 10ml Cyp 250mg, 3 vials of 10ml 300mg deca ,(let me tell you, my first cycle ever was straight deca and I would do deca every week forever, I LOVE DECA) 

How I'll use it: wk 1-4, 500mg sust/600mg deca, wk 5 625mg cyp/600mg deca, wk 6-11 750mg cyp/600mg deca, wk 12-16 500mg sust/600mg deca (obviously my deca will be done in week 15), I take one shot a week in the glute. Also I have access to any pct I'd like and have always had trouble with gyno, more on one side and painful as well, I've heard of some that use nolvadex every day even through the cycle, does this work? I'm still planning on sticking with the diet through the entire process. What are your thoughts?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Why are you ramping the test? Absolutely no need. 

Why are you switching blends? Absolutely no need. 

Why are you in love with deca ? Are you changing gears and trying to put size on or diet? M

Very very very (close to impossible) to do both. 

Personally, I would have gone with an EQ or Winny, var or masteron . 

Prop would definately have been my choice of test. Sus 250, prob my last choice. 

Just saying.....

----------


## tbody66

> Why are you ramping the test? Absolutely no need. 
> 
> Habit, not locked in on this, what would you recommend?
> 
> Why are you switching blends? Absolutely no need. 
> 
> Using what's available, every time I've used sust it seems to take forever to feel it start to work.
> 
> Why are you in love with deca ? Are you changing gears and trying to put size on or diet? M
> ...


So, all that being said, how are you suggesting I use what I have? I'm looking to drop 10 lbs of fat and gain that much in muscle, if it can't happen, tell me what I can expect and how to cycle it to get the most out of it, please.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

500 mg test
600 mg deca 
12 weeks
Maintenance calories < 500. 

Plain and simple.

----------


## tbody66

will do, thanks.

----------


## gbrice75

What's up t, looking forward to seeing those pics! So your proposed cycle will null and void our competition, but that's all good because my only concern is that we both make progress. Have you had your bodyfat checked since you started on this plan?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Why GB?

THis will probably put his his test levels up to par with yours....AND it's not going to help him lose weight. That's all diet.

It will help him retain muscle.

----------


## gbrice75

> Why GB?
> 
> THis will probably put his his test levels up to par with yours....AND it's not going to help him lose weight. That's all diet.
> 
> It will help him retain muscle.


Regardless of the effects, I don't think a competition between somebody natural and somebody running gear is a fair one. I'm still willing to play just to play, in the end I don't care at all about the competition. Like I said, just like Tbody, i'm here to get in the best shape I can. If he winds up being in better shape, all the more power to him.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I feel you.

It's sort of like the natural dudes that compete in the 'nontested' shows. 

Nobody is going to wind up in 'better shape'...trust me. I just want both of you knuckleheads to hit your goals...then life will be good. Seriously, if you guys both hit your goals and I place top three come March/April, life will be even better. Weird thing is that I have more to go than both of you. 

I already told you GB, I got you for a day of feasting and I'm serious.

Tboy - I'll think of something....

----------


## gbrice75

> I feel you.
> 
> It's sort of like the natural dudes that compete in the 'nontested' shows. 
> 
> Nobody is going to wind up in 'better shape'...trust me. I just want both of you knuckleheads to hit your goals...then life will be good. Seriously, if you guys both hit your goals and I place top three come March/April, life will be even better. Weird thing is that I have more to go than both of you. 
> 
> I already told you GB, I got you for a day of feasting and I'm serious.
> 
> Tboy - I'll think of something....


You place top 3 brotha, and I might come to wherever you are to take YOU out on a binge!

----------


## tbody66

> What's up t, looking forward to seeing those pics! So your proposed cycle will null and void our competition, but that's all good because my only concern is that we both make progress. Have you had your bodyfat checked since you started on this plan?


I can't trust the scale at the gym anymore, I've obviously lost more fat and the scale says I've lost 5 lbs, my arms are bigger and my belly is smaller, but the scale still says I'm 22.7% bf. The current plan is to take some more pics this weekend and see what you all think.

Okay, LB, where is the show you are competing in? Maybe we should come show our support in person.

----------


## tbody66

My thread is now moved to the diet section, per request. Now come and give me your suggestions.

----------


## Twist

Definitely gear against no gear is an easy contest. Doesn't matter cuz we didn't put any money down... Thought about it though haha. But anyway keep up the good work! Glad this got moved to the diet section. Works out well.

----------


## gbrice75

Welcome to the right section my friend!

----------


## tbody66

I'm all stalled out on my progress, I'm calculating the macro's and dialing it in this weekend to start making some more progress. I look at myself and see that scrawny guy with a big gut and no size or definition. I'm still taking and posting pics this weekend. 

Maybe if GB does good for the next 10 weeks, sticks with the diet and hits his goals, we'll meet halfway, I'll gift him some gear and he can buy dinner.

----------


## Twist

> I'm all stalled out on my progress, I'm calculating the macro's and dialing it in this weekend to start making some more progress. I look at myself and see that scrawny guy with a big gut and no size or definition. I'm still taking and posting pics this weekend. 
> 
> Maybe if GB does good for the next 10 weeks, sticks with the diet and hits his goals, we'll meet halfway, I'll gift him some gear and he can buy dinner.


Or you could both come take a vacation to California and I'll give you both gear and buy you dinner haha.

----------


## gbrice75

> or you could both come take a vacation to california and i'll give you both gear and buy you dinner haha.


^^^ this!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I'm all stalled out on my progress, I'm calculating the macro's and dialing it in this weekend to start making some more progress. I look at myself and see that scrawny guy with a big gut and no size or definition. I'm still taking and posting pics this weekend. 
> 
> Maybe if GB does good for the next 10 weeks, sticks with the diet and hits his goals, we'll meet halfway, I'll gift him some gear and he can buy dinner.


Oh here we go....the infamous skinny fat stage that causes 99% of people to freak out...I already counciled GB on this issue....GB, your turn.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh here we go....the infamous skinny fat stage that causes 99% of people to freak out...I already counciled GB on this issue....GB, your turn.


LoL yea bro, i'm the foremost expert on this subject by now simply because I spent the last year in a vicious cycle of cutting/bulking (never allowing enough time for either to 'take') because I was freaked out over looking scrawny... then fat... the scrawny... etc.

TB, just keep doing what you're doing. I know it's WAY easier said then done, but stay out of the mirror as much as possible. Know that you have a good base and muscle memory is a godsend. Get lean, and it'll take a few short months to start packing on some (LEAN) muscle again. Please don't fall into the disgusting rut that has kept me from progressing over the past year. I wound up getting nowhere because I bounced back and forth - probably gained 5lbs, lost 5lbs, gained 6, lost 6, etc. and in the end? I look exactly the same.

Pick one and stick with it! Fight against your intuition that tells you everything you're doing is wrong.

----------


## Twist

This is the reason everyone has a personal trainer, even bbers who have been doing it for years. Your mind will mess with you. But what do you mean "stalled"?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I agree. 

I either feel tiny or fat. 

My gf thinks I'm insane.

----------


## tbody66

Stalled out, I look the same, the scale goes up or down 2 lbs every day, I have a great day with no problems sticking with the program and others where it is an intense struggle, I look in the mirror in the morning and think I am leaning out, then by 10 I think my belly is sticking out and my love handles are disgusting and I wonder why I even wear Hurley premium fit shirts. My strength isn't going up, I rarely feel a pump on any muscle group during training and I look at myself in mirrors throughout the day and wonder if anyone would even notice I workout, let alone BB.

I have been eating clean, put not exactly measuring my portions. After calculating my BMR at 1817 and TDEE at 2817, I decided to go with a 2300 cal diet with a 40/45/15 percent split of Proteins/carbs/fats, but I have not measured my meals out and wonder if I am somehow high on my calories or just haven't given it enough time.

On a training note... I usually lift with a designed program for 7 weeks, take an entire week out of the gym, change my program up and go into it for another 7 weeks, with the focus on a particular area for development and maintenance for everything else, this go around I am focusing on legs, my routine is split like this mon/legs(Heavy day - Squats and stiff legged deads with toe extensions for calves) tue/chest-shoulders-triceps(all dumbbell exercises) wed/back-biceps(all dumbbell exercise) thu/legs(high reps low weights-lunges/extensions/curls/standing calf raises) fri/chest-back-tris-bis(one exercise per bodypart-moderate weight high reps minimal rest). On monday I performed 10x10 squats with 225#, full squats(hip below knee) some really odd things occured, one my forearm cramped on my 98th squat and two my legs hurt for three days, I mean like I'd never worked out before, this was just my thighs, when they started not hurting as much(three days later mind you) I noticed my shins hurt for two days, and starting the second day of them hurting my hamstrings and glutes hurt. I had been doing squats for the previous two months, three sets of ten with progressive weight of 225# 275# and 315#, has anyone ever experienced this?

----------


## Twist

Your calories are too high. Unless you are doing a lot of cardio your calories should be lower. I mean, you are 5-6 with a good amount of bf. You probably have 145lbs lbm. At 5-6 that doesn't require 2300 for a cut. It's too high. TDEE is useless. Plus the older you get, the slower your metabolism will be. 

Have you gotten you t levels checked lately? Sounds like symptoms of low test. When are you gonna run that cycle?

----------


## tbody66

I had my t-levels checked a few months back for an insurance policy and they were on the high end of normal limits, I'd have to find the paperwork to be more specific, but my wife is a nurse and read the lab results. I started my first injection last week and just had my second one today. I will take pics this week and post so you can give me a better idea of bodyfat. What should my daily caloric intake be, and is the ratio I am using what I should be shooting for?

----------


## Twist

Yes I like your ratio. Your t level doesn't matter if you are injecting anyway. 500mgs per week? If so then just wait lol. It will come.

----------


## gbrice75

Man, I wanna cycle again! I'm looking back at pics taken right towards the end of my last cycle and I was lookin pretty big if I do say so myself! If I wasn't carrying that bodyfat, i'd actually be impressed with myself.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

It appears that Someone put estrogen in your cypionate . Settle down. You are making me nervous. 

Your issue is staring you in the face. I'll shed some light on it. 

In no way, no how, not happening can you 'eye ball' anything ESPECIALLY when dieting. I'll bet you the farm you are overestimating all of your food portions. I promise. I been in this game a lot longer and I still weigh everything. 

Tomorrow I want you to cook all if your food for the week. 

I want you to buy am electronic food scale. 

I want you to cook 4-5 lbs of chicken, then weigh out 5oz and seperate into tuppaware. 

Then do 1/2 cup COOKED rice (if that's what you are using). Same deal. 

Sunday morning, I bet I have 30 Tuppaware containers. 

Probably costs (scale) $25 at target or walmart. Best $25 you'll spend. 

Trust me bro.

----------


## tbody66

> Yes I like your ratio. Your t level doesn't matter if you are injecting anyway. 500mgs per week? If so then just wait lol. It will come.


Yes, 500mg of test and 600mg of deca .




> Man, I wanna cycle again! I'm looking back at pics taken right towards the end of my last cycle and I was lookin pretty big if I do say so myself! If I wasn't carrying that bodyfat, i'd actually be impressed with myself.


I have people coming up to me at the gym and saying "we saw you a year ago and you were so jacked" I miss it, but want even less BF to be even more impressive.




> It appears that Someone put estrogen in your cypionate . Settle down. You are making me nervous. 
> 
> Your issue is staring you in the face. I'll shed some light on it. 
> 
> In no way, no how, not happening can you 'eye ball' anything ESPECIALLY when dieting. I'll bet you the farm you are overestimating all of your food portions. I promise. I been in this game a lot longer and I still weigh everything. 
> 
> Tomorrow I want you to cook all if your food for the week. 
> 
> I want you to buy am electronic food scale. 
> ...


I do trust you and will do this tomorrow, I promise. I just bought 10 lbs of Talapia though, is it the same ratio if I substitute it for chicken (5 oz) or would you prefer that I just go get the chicken, cause I will. What are you recommending for my daily caloric intake?

----------


## gbrice75

I agree with LB 100% on the food thing. Weighing out food takes all the guess work out and you can sleep at night knowing you are coming very close to your goals (macros will ALWAYS be off somewhat).

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> Yes, 500mg of test and 600mg of deca .
> 
> 
> 
> I have people coming up to me at the gym and saying "we saw you a year ago and you were so jacked" I miss it, but want even less BF to be even more impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust you and will do this tomorrow, I promise. I just bought 10 lbs of Talapia though, is it the same ratio if I substitute it for chicken (5 oz) or would you prefer that I just go get the chicken, cause I will. What are you recommending for my daily caloric intake?


There is no need to waste what you bought...when I say chicken *insert any lean meat*

Although I do not like to get all of my protein from one foood source, it's fine....or do 3lbs of each and freeze.....Chicken also last longer in the fridge after cooking.

I think each size should be about 5.2 to 5.6oz cooked....I have a feeling you are going to be surprised

----------


## bigcwithane

Weighing your food is key man. Before I weighed it I would eat 1 and a half chicken breast unless they were smaller than my palm because people say three oz. Of meat is the size of your palm and I'm almost positive I was over eating chicken

----------


## tbody66

breakfast 6am:

2 whole eggs one bowl of oatmeal 8oz coffee/black

9am: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice cold/steamed veggie(cucumber, bell pepper, broccoli, celery)

12pm: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice cold/steamed veggie

3pm: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice, cold/steamed veggie

4pm: pre-workout sugar free monster, creatine

6pm: post-workout, protein shot, 26g whey protein, sugar free

7pm: 5oz fish, sweet potatoe, green veg

10pm: 8 oz soy milk, 2 tbsp nat pb

----------


## bigcwithane

> breakfast 6am:
> 
> 2 whole eggs one bowl of oatmeal 8oz coffee/black
> 
> 9am: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice cold/steamed veggie(cucumber, bell pepper, broccoli, celery)
> 
> 12pm: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice cold/steamed veggie
> 
> 3pm: 5oz chicken, 1/2 cup rice, cold/steamed veggie
> ...


 Drop the milk add casein. Everythig else looks good

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Did you get your scale? I Want those all to be postcooking weights ESP the rice.

We need more protein at 6am. Do you have a whey? 40g or 8 whites please. 

I'm good with everything else. I might have you drop the rice at 3pm and add 2 tb of peanut butter. 

Then 1/2 cup oats blended with your post whey. 

But let's see how you look in 2 weeks. 

That sweet potatoe. Weigh it. 4-5oz precooked. 

Peanut butter. All natural. No sugar. 

Good things to come brother.

----------


## Surfstud18

Very nice... The diet looks good my man.... Update photo's?
How's your Energy levels been?
Am cardio?

----------


## tbody66

Energy hasn't been an issue, yet.

The only cardio I do is marital relations with my smokin' hot wife, so only get in a couple hours a day. 

I just dialed this diet in so I'm holding off til this weekend to give the updated pics.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

We really don't care about your pics. 

Please post your wife

----------


## bigcwithane

> We really don't care about your pics. 
> 
> Please post your wife


^x22222  :Wink:

----------


## bigcwithane

> We really don't care about your pics. 
> 
> Please post your wife


^x22222  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> We really don't care about your pics. 
> 
> Please post your wife


x3 =)

----------


## DeniZen

> I think I can speak on LB's behalf here... neither of us are going to come up with your diet for you. I will post some very useful info below as a guideline for you to follow. Based on this info, you should be able to come up with a very nice diet which we will help you tweak and sort out from there. Also, you can check out the many other diet's we've critiqued (diet section) to get an idea of what we're talking about. When you post up your new improved diet, be sure to include time of day for each meal, where your workout fits in, and all macro info in the form of P/C/F/total calories. This will give us everything we need to work on it with you. Here's the info, thanks to Damienm05 for compiling:
> 
> BMR/TDEE formula:
> 
> Let’s start with BMR. This is your Basal Metabolic Rate. AKA – how many calories you burn each day by just sitting on your ass. In order to figure out your BMR, you need to know what your lean body mass is. In turn, you need to know what your body fat percentage is.
> 
> If you don’t know your body fat percentage, go to your gym and get tested (please don’t use electronic scales to get your bf % checked, they're horrible). If you don’t have a gym that offers this service; ask me and I’ll give you a pretty good estimate.
> 
> With your bf % in hand, here’s the formula:
> ...


GB thanks for this excellent post! Not trying to hijack this thread, but for a newbie like me this a ton of great information in one place. Saved it to my PC as the basis for analyzing my diet relative to my goals.

----------


## tbody66

> We really don't care about your pics. 
> 
> Please post your wife





> ^x22222





> x3 =)


Will take pics of her this weekend and post at the same time.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Do you have any of her in the shower?



Do you want some?


Im only playing bro. Not cool. You owe me one.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

X2 repost

----------


## Surfstud18

Jump on Am cardio if you can brother and I 3rd the wife pic!

----------


## tbody66

> Jump on Am cardio if you can brother and I 3rd the wife pic!


I kinda was holding out starting cardio til I stalled on making progress from the modified eating program.

----------


## gbrice75

> GB thanks for this excellent post! Not trying to hijack this thread, but for a newbie like me this a ton of great information in one place. Saved it to my PC as the basis for analyzing my diet relative to my goals.


NP bro, but I can't take the credit for compiling it - that goes to Damienm05 - who just recently fell off the face of the earth again... wtf!

----------


## Twist

Keep it up tbody! Can't wait for the updated pics.

----------


## SlimJoe

> Keep it up tbody! Can't wait for the updated pics.


yes same lol

----------


## tbody66

> Keep it up tbody! Can't wait for the updated pics.





> yes same lol


Thank you, will do!

----------


## gbrice75

How goes it today T?

----------


## tbody66

4 am - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, bowl of oats with one scoop of whey protein
8 am - subway tuna sandwich on flatbread, no cheese, tomatoes and jalapeno's
11 am - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
2 pm - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
5 pm - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
8:30 pm - 8oz new york strip bison steak, 6 oz mashed sweet potatoes with salt and pepper
10 pm - 13 whole peanuts with sea-salt

worked from 5am til 7pm, had to miss my workout, but my legs are still sore from monday's 10x10 squat session, so I think it was okay, since today is leg day number 2 for the week.

how's that diet for today? Are the peanuts okay this way instead of natural peanut butter?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Just as a future reference, the tuna at Subway is your LAST choice.

I'm sure it sounded healthy, but they use full fat mayo...that flatbread you ate was prob 500 cals and 30g of fat.....

Grilled chicken breast x 2 and half the bread....

PS - peanute are fine

----------


## tbody66

> Just as a future reference, the tuna at Subway is your LAST choice.
> 
> I'm sure it sounded healthy, but they use full fat mayo...that flatbread you ate was prob 500 cals and 30g of fat.....
> 
> Grilled chicken breast x 2 and half the bread....
> 
> PS - peanute are fine



that explains why it tasted so incredibly goodl, grrrr.... should have known.

I was on the road for an extra long day and had a buddy come along for the ride so shared my meals throughout the day with him, I knew I wouldn't have enough for both of us for all day, so I had to throw in a not as good choice somewhere, my fat intake for the day should have still been close to inline though. Anyway, we'll through those pics up this weekend and you will tell me if I'm heading in the right direction. I am becoming more and more determined and focused on making this happen, by the way, and don't care what the scale says as long as I come in lean and hard, then I'll start packing on all the lean muscle I can.

And how's that LB time coming, taking care of you and your stuff?

----------


## gbrice75

> 4 am - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, bowl of oats with one scoop of whey protein
> 8 am - subway tuna sandwich on flatbread, no cheese, tomatoes and jalapeno's
> 11 am - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
> 2 pm - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
> 5 pm - 1/4 cup white rice, 3.5 oz tilapia
> 8:30 pm - 8oz new york strip bison steak, 6 oz mashed sweet potatoes with salt and pepper
> 10 pm - 13 whole peanuts with sea-salt
> 
> worked from 5am til 7pm, had to miss my workout, but my legs are still sore from monday's 10x10 squat session, so I think it was okay, since today is leg day number 2 for the week.
> ...


What was the point of just peanuts before bed? Why purposely consume fats before bed and no protein? In this case i'd say not eating at all is better then eating nothing but fats before bed. Get a casein shake or some cottage cheese in there with those peanuts!

----------


## tbody66

> What was the point of just peanuts before bed? Why purposely consume fats before bed and no protein? In this case i'd say not eating at all is better then eating nothing but fats before bed. Get a casein shake or some cottage cheese in there with those peanuts!


I didn't say there was a point, I just pointed out that I did it, I just wanted some peanuts, there is some protein in them, but not why I did it, oh and then I ate 4 tomatoes and two jalapeno's with cajun seasoning sprinkled on them, and drank about a 1/2 cup of pickle juice. The cottage cheese should be whole fat, right?

----------


## gbrice75

> I didn't say there was a point, I just pointed out that I did it, I just wanted some peanuts, there is some protein in them, but not why I did it, oh and then I ate 4 tomatoes and two jalapeno's with cajun seasoning sprinkled on them, and drank about a 1/2 cup of pickle juice. The cottage cheese should be whole fat, right?


I'm just saying that it's counter productive IMO to eat a fat only meal, especially when protein is needed before bed. If you do the cottage cheese, i'd say go with whole fat because the fat will slow the protein absorption a bit.

----------


## tbody66

I agree, thanks.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I'm just saying that it's counter productive IMO to eat a fat only meal, especially when protein is needed before bed. If you do the cottage cheese, i'd say go with whole fat because the fat will slow the protein absorption a bit.


Sorry, but I strongly disagree with this statement.

THere is nothing wrong with some good fats before bed. You just had a good meal 90 minutes prior and '13 peanuts' will help satify you through the night. There are times when I am afforded (during dieting) a tablespoon or two of peanut butter. Guess when I have it? As a desert right before bed. I've been known to have a TB of PB last a half hour. AND....there are COUNTLESS times where I wake up ravishing during the night and guess what I have? A tablespoon of PB.

Point is, there is NOTHING wrong with this protocol and it's almost encouraged as good fats are needed to burn fat.

All good.

----------


## gbrice75

> Sorry, but I strongly disagree with this statement.
> 
> THere is nothing wrong with some good fats before bed. You just had a good meal 90 minutes prior and '13 peanuts' will help satify you through the night. There are times when I am afforded (during dieting) a tablespoon or two of peanut butter. Guess when I have it? As a desert right before bed. I've been known to have a TB of PB last a half hour. AND....there are COUNTLESS times where I wake up ravishing during the night and guess what I have? A tablespoon of PB.
> 
> Point is, there is NOTHING wrong with this protocol and it's almost encouraged as good fats are needed to burn fat.
> 
> All good.


My issue isn't as much with having the fats as it is with NOT having any protein. I think protein in every meal is very important for a BBer. Satisfying a craving with a tbsp of PB is another thing, we all do it. I'm talking about a meal. Tbody, are you considering this your bedtime meal? You should IMO, and with that, add protein to it. It's arguably the most important meal of your day aside from maybe your PWO meal. You don't need me to tell you that you recover and grow while you sleep, so why not provide your body with a fresh dose of protein immediately before hitting the sack? 13 whole peanuts barely provides enough protein to be worth mentioning, and it's incomplete protein at that.

PS - I hope it doesn't sound like i'm coming down on you, because i'm not. I'm just here to ride your ass the way I expect you all to ride mine. Ok, that sounds gay.

LB - the 'eat fat to burn fat' theory is heavily debatable. I'm not necessarily saying I personally disagree with it, but it is not 100% accepted by everyone.

----------


## tbody66

> My issue isn't as much with having the fats as it is with NOT having any protein. I think protein in every meal is very important for a BBer. Satisfying a craving with a tbsp of PB is another thing, we all do it. I'm talking about a meal. Tbody, are you considering this your bedtime meal? You should IMO, and with that, add protein to it. It's arguably the most important meal of your day aside from maybe your PWO meal. You don't need me to tell you that you recover and grow while you sleep, so why not provide your body with a fresh dose of protein immediately before hitting the sack? 13 whole peanuts barely provides enough protein to be worth mentioning, and it's incomplete protein at that.
> 
> PS - I hope it doesn't sound like i'm coming down on you, because i'm not. I'm just here to ride your ass the way I expect you all to ride mine. Ok, that sounds gay.
> 
> LB - the 'eat fat to burn fat' theory is heavily debatable. I'm not necessarily saying I personally disagree with it, but it is not 100% accepted by everyone.


I know you are not coming down on me, I appreciate everything you do and the way you do it. I actually had written quite a lengthy response to you to explain it last time and just deleted it and said that I agreed and thank you. That being said, I do agree, however, LB was right, I had just eaten at least 8 oz of bison steak, about an hour or an hour and a half prior, 6 oz of mashed sweet potatoe and was having tomatoes, jalapenos and pickle juice before bed time and just wanted a few peanuts.

I am currently editiing my photo's that I took tonight and will have them up in a few minutes.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

What are you riding? He had a healthy meal 90 minutes prior. That would cover him for the entire night as his diet was on point all day. 

No need for more protein. Do you know how many handfuls of almonds i have between meals? 

It was a healthy pre bed snack. The prebed meal is not necessary. Especially when your diet is on point all day. 

I'm saying i do it and I subscribe to it. It holds me over and adds to my healthy fat intake b

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

What are you riding? He had a healthy meal 90 minutes prior. That would cover him for the entire night as his diet was on point all day. 

No need for more protein. Do you know how many handfuls of almonds i have between meals? 

It was a healthy pre bed snack. The prebed meal is not necessary. Especially when your diet is on point all day. 

I'm saying i do it and I subscribe to it. It holds me over and adds to my healthy fat intake b

----------


## Damienm05

I agree with the general idea of what you're saying but as a rule, eating nuts as a snack is probably a bad idea when cutting. They're too easy to overeat on and it can become a bad and difficult habit to break. Speaking from experience and not blindly pontificating.

----------


## tbody66

I've thrown in some before photo's to do a side by side comparison, 10/02/10 am is light blue shorts and 10/29/10 pm is dark blue shorts, 27.5 days difference folks. Oh yeah and I'd only been back in the gym for 5 or 6 weeks before I put up the first photo's I'll try and throw in a pic from the lake on like July 7th or 8th of this year as a starting reference point.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

We are discussing 13 peanuts. See the forest, please. 

Tb- if you stuck to that diet, including the peanuts, I can't wait to see the pics.

----------


## tbody66

the first pic is for twist, it's my relaxed pic.

----------


## tbody66

third set

----------


## tbody66

fourth and final??? The last one is my July of this year pic, after not lifting for about 8 months.

----------


## tbody66

Pics are up, tell me everything you all are thinking and vote on one of the new pics to change my avatar too.

----------


## bigcwithane

I definitely see a add in muscle keep working on burning the fat and building brotha its a tough road but when you get there it will be awesome. I can't wait to get to my goals. I'm going to hard cut for 6 weeks and then slowly clean bulk and add mass and keep my bodyat below 15 and then go to army basic training, super cut and ready for everything

----------


## gbrice75

> What are you riding? He had a healthy meal 90 minutes prior. That would cover him for the entire night as his diet was on point all day. 
> 
> No need for more protein. Do you know how many handfuls of almonds i have between meals? 
> 
> It was a healthy pre bed snack. The prebed meal is not necessary. Especially when your diet is on point all day. 
> 
> I'm saying i do it and I subscribe to it. It holds me over and adds to my healthy fat intake b


You have no room to talk here! You'd blast me if I popped a single peanut in my mouth that wasn't part of my diet! 

I'm kidding of course.

----------


## gbrice75

Definite improvement in the pics. Obliques are more defined, shoulders and especially front bi's much more noticeable. You have a great base, I can't wait to see how you look at 15% or lower! Great job T!

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Pics look good Friend !

The reason I eat PB over peanuts is my age . Those peanuts not 100% chewed can be sharp coming out ! Enough said !  :LOL:

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry for the spam posting, I just keep forgetting to address everything.

Your new avy is either the back double-bi pose, or the lat spread - great wings!

----------


## Twist

Lat Spread x2

Can you repost your final diet you are eating?


Ps. Just to weigh in on the matter... I would not recommend snacking on anything in between meals, nevermind fat sources. I'll tell you what I think when I see your final diet.

----------


## tbody66

5 am - 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, bowl of oats with one scoop of whey protein, 1 cup coffee-black
25mg ephedrine/200mg caffeine
8 am - 1/2 cup white rice, 6oz tilapia
11 am - 1/2 cup white rice, 6 oz tilapia
2 pm - 1/2 cup white rice, 6 oz tilapia
25mg ephedrine/200mg caffeine
4 pm - sugar free monster energy drink/1 heaping tsp creatine monohydrate
5 pm - workout
7 pm - pwo protein shot 26g whey, sugar free (workout days only, m-f)
8:00 pm - 8oz bison steak, 6 oz sweet potatoes with vinegar, salt and pepper
10 pm - 1/2 cup whole fat cottage cheese, 2 tbsp natural peanut butter or 28g of peanuts

I drink 16 oz of water when I wake up before I eat or drink anything else, one whole gallon of water throughout the day and another 16 oz before bed

On another note, my bodyweight was exactly the same in both sets of pics, 189 lbs, I would like to know if you think I'm holding water, it is obvious I gained muscle but don't know if I lost any fat, I guess I believe I lost fat, just not belly fat.

----------


## Twist

I don't think you lost much. Can you get calories up and total caloric intake along with your stats? I see a lot of white rice (bad) and a shitload of stimulants (worse), dairy, and quite possibly a lot of fat. You spike your insulin , yet there is no gap large enough for it to lower back down. Basically you have no time in between meals where fat burning will take place, and I bet your total cals are too high also.

----------


## tbody66

I will break out the macro calculator. I don't know where the dairy is that you are talking about, or is that the whey?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I think you look a lot better TB. Def some size added. Now we need to tweak your diet. 

I'm on the road so I can't get a good look. Tomorrow I'll chime in. 

Assuming we need to reduce your carbs, due to your carb sensitivity. 

Absolutely nothing wrong with white rice. Trust me. Once again. Leave it in place. 

Im confident I can make a few changes that will have you on
Your way. 

Props to hitting the iron pretty hard.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Twist can edit his post after he looks up the GI of white vs brown rice and then discovers how much of a non factor the GI index is when you incorporate fats and protein into a meal. 

Tb. I'll look it over tomorrow. It won't take much. You just need to stay perfect. No 'pretty good' bs.

----------


## tbody66

> I think you look a lot better TB. Def some size added. Now we need to tweak your diet. 
> 
> I'm on the road so I can't get a good look. Tomorrow I'll chime in. 
> 
> Assuming we need to reduce your carbs, due to your carb sensitivity. 
> 
> Absolutely nothing wrong with white rice. Trust me. Once again. Leave it in place. 
> 
> Im confident I can make a few changes that will have you on
> ...


Fix it and I'll do it, perfect every day, all the way. I have to drop this sickening fat!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Not nearly as bad as you think. 

The width and size you put on is encouraging. Very noticeable. 

Dieting Is the easy part. 

Tomorrow...

----------


## tbody66

Okay, I weighed in this morning, 187.2, 2lbs less than the first pics, also the last set of pics was taken post work-out, not first thing after all night fast, like the first set were (don't know if that matters, but my stomach looks so much smaller in the morning) I measured my belly this morning, 37", I started at 43" and was 39.5" in the first pics. So tell me how I lost weight, gained obvious muscle and lost 2 inches around my belly and put an inch on my thighs yet doesn't look like I leaned out much?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I cant say this anymore. 

Do me a favor. 

Pick up your scale. 

Slide open window. 

Look both ways. 

Launch said scale. 

Your diet is Now on point. Follow it and I absolutely promise you we will not be having this conversation by thanksgiving. 

One other favor. Follow it to a tee and don't question it. 

If it fails, I'll never give advice again. Promise.

----------


## tbody66

Promise, No-vember, no-cheat, no-excuses, no-need for you to stop doing what you do.

Thanks for everything.

----------


## Twist

> Okay, I weighed in this morning, 187.2, 2lbs less than the first pics, also the last set of pics was taken post work-out, not first thing after all night fast, like the first set were (don't know if that matters, but my stomach looks so much smaller in the morning) I measured my belly this morning, 37", I started at 43" and was 39.5" in the first pics. So tell me how I lost weight, gained obvious muscle and lost 2 inches around my belly and put an inch on my thighs yet doesn't look like I leaned out much?


 Great progress here man! It definitely does matter when you take measurements and weigh yourself etc. It doesn't look like you lost much weight because of the high bf percentage. Keep at it, it will come.

----------


## tbody66

> Great progress here man! It definitely does matter when you take measurements and weigh yourself etc. It doesn't look like you lost much weight because of the high bf percentage. Keep at it, it will come.


Thank you, I am definitely sticking with it. What do you think my bf % is? Am I under 20 yet?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Who cares. You'll be 15 by the end of the month.

----------


## Twist

> Thank you, I am definitely sticking with it. What do you think my bf % is? Am I under 20 yet?


Idk, its hard to say. You are definitely adding muscle and burning fat, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just keep on pushing. hey did you ever start that cycle?

----------


## tbody66

> Idk, its hard to say. You are definitely adding muscle and burning fat, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just keep on pushing. hey did you ever start that cycle?


Yes, took my third shot this weekend.

----------


## Twist

Sick bro! This is gonna be good.

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, Twist.

Absolutely perfect on my diet today. Today was leg day and I'm on the 10x10 squat program, I was so tight by set 5 it was crazy. After squats I finish with three sets of stiff legged deads supersetted with toe extensions. I so almost puked! The promised/desired results are so worth it.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Very good. 

I forgot about the gear. 

Keep the sodium in check. No added salt. 

Pictures will make you look heavier than you are (water) hence the 'no scale' rule. 

Low carbs will help.

----------


## Twist

> Pictures will make you look heavier than you are (water) hence the 'no scale' rule.


100% agree. Bloat will throw off scale completely.

----------


## gbrice75

T - just curious, what type of weight are you squatting on the 10x10? Are you sticking with the same weight for all 10 sets?

----------


## tbody66

> T - just curious, what type of weight are you squatting on the 10x10? Are you sticking with the same weight for all 10 sets?


I am currently using 225lbs, I always put my hip below my knee on every rep, my initial plan was to focus on legs during the 10 weeks leading to our challange date, so I do legs twice a week, but squats only on mondays, I initially thought I would go up 10lbs a week and end up being 100lbs heavier on week 10, wow, that ain't happening! It has been a little easier every week and my recovery time is shorter, but I can honestly say I was sore for the whole 7 days after my first 10x10. The next week I was only sore for 3 days and we'll see for this week. I'm still hoping to at least get to 275lbs for all of my sets, I might start off with 275lbs and drop when I can't properly perform my 10 sets at that weight, or I might do my first sets with the 225lbs and go up to the 275lbs for my last set and start a set sooner every week. I think it would be sic' if I could end up doing 315# for 10x10's. One weird thing is that I've cramped in my forearm on the last set the first two times I performed this exercise, and the second week my abs cramped after my sets when I was doing toe extensions on a seated press machine.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## gbrice75

> I am currently using 225lbs, I always put my hip below my knee on every rep, my initial plan was to focus on legs during the 10 weeks leading to our challange date, so I do legs twice a week, but squats only on mondays, I initially thought I would go up 10lbs a week and end up being 100lbs heavier on week 10, wow, that ain't happening! It has been a little easier every week and my recovery time is shorter, but I can honestly say I was sore for the whole 7 days after my first 10x10. The next week I was only sore for 3 days and we'll see for this week. I'm still hoping to at least get to 275lbs for all of my sets, I might start off with 275lbs and drop when I can't properly perform my 10 sets at that weight, or I might do my first sets with the 225lbs and go up to the 275lbs for my last set and start a set sooner every week. I think it would be sic' if I could end up doing 315# for 10x10's. One weird thing is that I've cramped in my forearm on the last set the first two times I performed this exercise, and the second week my abs cramped after my sets when I was doing toe extensions on a seated press machine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


My thoughts are i'm a weak little nothing and it makes me sick! I squated 10x10 today with 155lbs. Granted, I could have gone up in weight and will do so next week, but no way could I get 225 for 10 sets of 10, not even close. By the 3rd set i'd have to reduce weight. 

Congrats to you though, impressive. Not sure about the forearm cramping, how far apart are you keeping your hands during the exercise? The ab cramping could be coming from you staying flexed (whether you know it or not) throughout the entire exercise.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Gb. You aren't weak. I need to see that. Not that I dont trust it, but I need to see it. 

I'm not sure 'I' could do 10x10, in the bucket, every set, every rep, with 315. 

Utube that 275 TB. 

Props though.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Last week we did 1 hundred rep squat with 225 and I dry heaved. 

It's 100 reps, which is like 10x10, but no rackin' it. You can take 10 hours, but you have to keep it on your back

----------


## tbody66

> Gb. You aren't weak. I need to see that. Not that I dont trust it, but I need to see it. 
> 
> I'm not sure 'I' could do 10x10, in the bucket, every set, every rep, with 315. 
> 
> Utube that 275 TB. 
> 
> Props though.


Dude, I didn't say I do 315, I said I was hoping to grow into that, I haven't gone over 225 yet, except for my last set of ten where I went up to 245.

----------


## tbody66

Another perfect day on the diet, not one thing that wasn't on my program. Descent workout, did flat bench and hit 300# nice and easy before getting three sets of 4 reps with 245#, the diet is affecting my energy and strength to some degree, but the gear should be off-setting that. Shoulders looked great during the workout too, I can already tell a difference in my body after just two days of the new diet.

More better things to come.

----------


## Twist

Kill it!

----------


## gbrice75

Great job TB!

----------


## Rizdizzle

Great work TB i cant wait to see you guys in a months time!

----------


## tbody66

Thank you everyone, GB and I will be there, together, putting our best bodies forward, and then we'll take it to the next level!

----------


## gbrice75

> Thank you everyone, GB and I will be there, together, putting our best bodies forward, and then we'll take it to the next level!


Agreed bro. Today was a thousand times better for me then yesterday. I may be bi polar...

----------


## tbody66

another good day on the diet, I didn't have all the raw veggies I needed so I bought a jar of pepperocinis, ate one serving, which is 3 carbs and no sugars, but they are packed in vinegar so a little high on the sodium. I had bison stew for dinner with celery, carrots and onions instead of steak, still a great meal for my program, ran out of bison steak so had to improvise with the meat I had.

I truly believe that I can see progress every day, and I have not stepped on a scale even once, per LB's instruction.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Very nice.

Remember - sodium is cosmetic for the most part. I want it down because I don't want you going basket case on me. High sodium coupled with test = serious bloat. The scale would be a sure fire way for you to want to turn back, so stay off.

I've noticed in your posts you have a serious sodium addiction, which is ok because it'll help lube your joints, but when we are shooting for pictures and dieting, it something that needs to be under control.

Did you drink a jar of pickle juice you sick freak?

PS. Frozen veggies are your friend. I buy frozen spinnach, asparagus, broc, etc...just because I can toss it in the microwave and go....

----------


## gbrice75

> Did you drink a jar of pickle juice you sick freak?


lol!

----------


## tbody66

> Very nice.
> 
> Remember - sodium is cosmetic for the most part. I want it down because I don't want you going basket case on me. High sodium coupled with test = serious bloat. The scale would be a sure fire way for you to want to turn back, so stay off.
> 
> I've noticed in your posts you have a serious sodium addiction, which is ok because it'll help lube your joints, but when we are shooting for pictures and dieting, it something that needs to be under control.
> 
> Did you drink a jar of pickle juice you sick freak?
> 
> PS. Frozen veggies are your friend. I buy frozen spinnach, asparagus, broc, etc...just because I can toss it in the microwave and go....


Yes, I drink pickle juice, seems like I read some positive stuff on it years back, and I like it.

I like what Shawn Ray always said, he never worried about sodium intake til 7 days out from a show.

I eat celery mostly, buy it at whatever store I'm in at meal time and just eat it raw, do this with red or green bell peppers too.

----------


## tbody66

I just finished another day with no cheat on my diet, a good workout and now off to get that much needed rest. Tonight's bison meal was a pike's peak roast and there was absolutely no fat in the juice or meat at all, we cooked it in a crock pot all day and then put it in the fridge before I ate it so we could remove any fat that had congealed, there was no fat at all! I definitely prefer the steaks to other forms of bison, but my source of bison is currently out of steaks, so I have to make do.

----------


## Twist

Pickle Juice? Whatever floats your boat man. Hey can't wait for this weeks progress pics!

----------


## tbody66

> Pickle Juice? Whatever floats your boat man. Hey can't wait for this weeks progress pics!


I thought we'd switched to pics every other week, if so then it will be next weekend, not this, but I'm ready, I can definitely tell progress. I very much appreciate your support, encouragement, knowledge and advice, Twist, I like your new avy too.

----------


## gbrice75

> I thought we'd switched to pics every other week, if so then it will be next weekend, not this, but I'm ready, I can definitely tell progress. I very much appreciate your support, encouragement, knowledge and advice, Twist, I like your new avy too.


I agree with pics every other week. I don't think changes are noticeable enough in 1 week to warrant pics.

Also agree about the avy Twist, lookin lean bro!

----------


## tbody66

I just had a tremendous workout, thinking about throwing up a little teaser pic, just for fun.

2 sets of 5 reps with 225# on Incline Bench. 1 rep, good form, 275#!

----------


## Sicko

NICE!!!!!
How goes the battle between you and GB and one OP ? I remember reading something like you were gonna throw up various poses for your "competition" havnt seen any new pics,is that challange still goin on?
hey do they still serve Cherry Limeades at the Dairy Queen out there in Kansas?

Oh yeh I threw a quick pic of how I feel today in my avy...

----------


## calstate23

> okay, this ain't pretty, but it's true on all lifting days. I own a delivery route and drive my truck 150 miles a day delivering product to a dozen different stores.
> Diet: 
> 16 0z water when I wake up followed by a dozen supplements my chiropractor has me on for my body chemistry.
> meal 1: omelette, 2 eggs(yolks in) onions, ham, mushrooms and one jalepeno, 12 oz glass of skim milk, 8 oz cup of coffee with cream and sugar
> 20 oz water
> meal 2: granola bar and generic ensure
> 20 oz water
> meal 3: protein shot, 3 beef sticks
> 20 oz water
> ...


Where's the simple carbs after post workout????????? A MUST for anyone after they lift. You need to spike your insulin levels to drive glycogen back into your muscles as soon as possible....

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

The high glycemic carb regimine has been thrown out through multiple studies. 

He's dieting. Tb. Leave it. Dieting, my only Carb is oats in meal #1

I do no shakes. 
Offseason I do oats (complex) and isolate. 

I havent used fast carbs in years. No need

Dont change anything. 

We are good.

----------


## tbody66

> Where's the simple carbs after post workout????????? A MUST for anyone after they lift. You need to spike your insulin levels to drive glycogen back into your muscles as soon as possible....


The carb load post workout is an antiquated teaching, the only time I ever recommended simple carbs for an insulin spike was uploading creatine.

This was my diet before LB modified it, I had made great gains off of it, but mostly muscle memory due to the one year layoff. Also my workout has changed as well, after getting most of my size and strength back I went to focusing on legs for my current program cycle.

----------


## tbody66

> NICE!!!!!
> How goes the battle between you and GB and one OP ? I remember reading something like you were gonna throw up various poses for your "competition" havnt seen any new pics,is that challange still goin on?
> hey do they still serve Cherry Limeades at the Dairy Queen out there in Kansas?
> 
> Oh yeh I threw a quick pic of how I feel today in my avy...


I almost threw up when I saw your avy.

I've always prefered the cherry limeades from Sonic, but yeah they still serve them at both places, and Braums too.

Yes, the competition is still on, if you look back a few quotes you will find last weeks pictures up next to my intitial pictures, also Gbrice75 has his thread with his pics and progress, we post pics every two weeks. Check them out and let us know how you think we are doing.

----------


## tbody66

> The high glycemic carb regimine has been thrown out through multiple studies. 
> 
> He's dieting. Tb. Leave it. Dieting, my only Carb is oats in meal #1
> 
> I do no shakes. 
> Offseason I do oats (complex) and isolate. 
> 
> I havent used fast carbs in years. No need
> 
> ...


I knew this. Another perfect diet day, although I feel as if I'm holding a little water, maybe my sodium intake is off???

----------


## gbrice75

> Where's the simple carbs after post workout????????? A MUST for anyone after they lift. You need to spike your insulin levels to drive glycogen back into your muscles as soon as possible....


Complete horsesh!t.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I knew this. Another perfect diet day, although I feel as if I'm holding a little water, maybe my sodium intake is off???


LOL....u think bro?? A salt lick in your famiy room woudn't surprise me. You drink pickle juice for X sake.

Yes, tone it down and up your water. I promise you are holding a lot of water.....keep it low

----------


## tbody66

You know I said that just for you, right? 

Next weekend is picture weekend, so I'll tone it down this week.

----------


## calstate23

> The high glycemic carb regimine has been thrown out through multiple studies. 
> 
> He's dieting. Tb. Leave it. Dieting, my only Carb is oats in meal #1
> 
> I do no shakes. 
> Offseason I do oats (complex) and isolate. 
> 
> I havent used fast carbs in years. No need
> 
> ...


Didn't read every post, just saw his diet and made a comment...Not trying to change plans. But I would definitely have to disagree with that and I'm sure the top 10 guys on the olympia stage would HIGHLY disagree with that as well. Hmm I wonder why the top pros are taking a fast acting insulin shot directly after a workout and then slamming in the simple carbs?? You're right and I'm wrong. It's just weird how the top pros use it though huh?? It must not work

----------


## calstate23

> Complete horsesh!t.


I would like to know why you say that because it is ABSOLUTELY NOT horsesh!t

----------


## tbody66

> Didn't read every post, just saw his diet and made a comment...Not trying to change plans. But I would definitely have to disagree with that and I'm sure the top 10 guys on the olympia stage would HIGHLY disagree with that as well. Hmm I wonder why the top pros are taking a fast acting insulin shot directly after a workout and then slamming in the simple carbs?? You're right and I'm wrong. It's just weird how the top pros use it though huh?? It must not work


I personally don't know the top 10 guys on the Olympia stage, if you'd post up your resume and credentials then we'll be happy to entertain your input, GB is a respected diet guru on these boards and LB is a competetive BB and my current nutritionist, twist is a personal trainer to the fat farm crowd in california and I've been a personal trainer for 19 years, if you'd like to quote someone as supporting your theory, it would be better if it was from personal, or first hand, knowledge, or at least tell us your reference material for knowing what the pros take after workout, I'm not aware of any publication showing the top 10 pros posting up their illegal drug use.

----------


## gbrice75

> Didn't read every post, just saw his diet and made a comment...Not trying to change plans. But I would definitely have to disagree with that and I'm sure the top 10 guys on the olympia stage would HIGHLY disagree with that as well. Hmm I wonder why the top pros are taking a fast acting insulin shot directly after a workout and then slamming in the simple carbs?? You're right and I'm wrong. It's just weird how the top pros use it though huh?? It must not work





> I would like to know why you say that because it is ABSOLUTELY NOT horsesh!t


The PWO simple carbs being a MUST DO is a fad that died out years ago. I'm not saying people don't still do it, but it's certainly not all the hype these days. As for the top ten pro's you're citing - I don't know who your talking about or what their regimen's are, and to tell you the truth, I don't care. Just because a pro says he does something doesn't make it right for everybody. If one of them said he found that drinking his own urine aided in recovery, would you do it just because he said so? I'm being dramatic, but you get my point. Finally, most people cannot train like the pro's, don't have the genetics like the pro's, and aren't on tons of gear like the pro's - so eating like the pro's isn't necessarily for everybody. My .02

----------


## Twist

> Didn't read every post, just saw his diet and made a comment...Not trying to change plans. But I would definitely have to disagree with that and I'm sure the top 10 guys on the olympia stage would HIGHLY disagree with that as well. Hmm I wonder why the top pros are taking a fast acting insulin shot directly after a workout and then slamming in the simple carbs?? You're right and I'm wrong. It's just weird how the top pros use it though huh?? It must not work


 Because the pros are using tons of steroids and trying to gain TONS of weight. Not only that but they are using insulin . None of this applies to TB.




> I personally don't know the top 10 guys on the Olympia stage, if you'd post up your resume and credentials then we'll be happy to entertain your input, GB is a respected diet guru on these boards and LB is a competetive BB and my current nutritionist, twist is a personal trainer to the *fat farm crowd in california* and I've been a personal trainer for 19 years, if you'd like to quote someone as supporting your theory, it would be better if it was from personal, or first hand, knowledge, or at least tell us your reference material for knowing what the pros take after workout, I'm not aware of any publication showing the top 10 pros posting up their illegal drug use.


 I laughed so hard about this! hahahaha. Love it.


PS. You do know I train very few fat people right? I train models, bodybuilders (not contest prep, I hand them off at that point), marines, Special Operations and General military personnel, and people with degenerative diseases (ie HIV, Lupus etc)... Just throwing that out there.

----------


## calstate23

> The PWO simple carbs being a MUST DO is a fad that died out years ago. I'm not saying people don't still do it, but it's certainly not all the hype these days. As for the top ten pro's you're citing - I don't know who your talking about or what their regimen's are, and to tell you the truth, I don't care. Just because a pro says he does something doesn't make it right for everybody. If one of them said he found that drinking his own urine aided in recovery, would you do it just because he said so? I'm being dramatic, but you get my point. Finally, most people cannot train like the pro's, don't have the genetics like the pro's, and aren't on tons of gear like the pro's - so eating like the pro's isn't necessarily for everybody. My .02


It's really just basic physiology...Which I think EVERYONE can benefit from even if you are trying to cut. It's for recovery purposes. During your workout you deplete glycogen stores and amino acids in the muscle. At this point after your workout your body is screaming to get glucose so it can replenish the lost glycogen in the muscle..If there is no glucose in your body at this point you will be missing a MAJOR opportunity to heal and rebuild your muscles in this prime instance...Protein is good at this moment but the protein isn't going to replace the glycogen lost in your muscle during your workout...*WHY WOULD ANYONE TAKE A COMPLEX CARB AT THIS MOMENT???* A complex carb will take to long to digest and by the time your body gets the glucose it needs you will have lost your opportunity. You need a fast acting carb so your body can get the glucose as fast as possible which is why a simple carb is needed...Not to mention the simple carb is going to spike your blood sugars which will then start shooting out insulin which will be your best friend at this moment because it is going to drive those simple carbs you just ate straight into your muscle replenishing everything you just lost...You would also want to take a fast digesting protein at this moment as well, such as whey protein. Your body will be thanking you at this moment as it drives all the amino acids, glycogen, and nutrients instantly back into your muscle...

This is the best time for simple carbs and the ONLY time for simple carbs unless your training twice...or during your workout is fine too...This will not hurt you because your body needs it at this moment to replenish the muscles, but if you are just sitting at your desk doing nothing your body will not need to utilize it at the moment and then in turn will store it as fat...Which obviously isn't what we want.

It really isn't something necessarily just for the pros....Just like a good protein source after a workout isn't just for the pros. It is beneficial for everyone to have simple carbs after a workout...I mean, it's really easy to tell. Go bust your ass and destroy your muscles in the gym and after only take a protein shake....Then, bust your ass in the gym and take some dextrose or whatever simple carb you want with a protein shake and see what happens....There is no way your body will not respond better to this..It's impossible..

Try it out and then tell me its horsesh!t.....just my .02

----------


## calstate23

> The PWO simple carbs being a MUST DO is a fad that died out years ago. I'm not saying people don't still do it, but it's certainly not all the hype these days. As for the top ten pro's you're citing - I don't know who your talking about or what their regimen's are, and to tell you the truth, I don't care. Just because a pro says he does something doesn't make it right for everybody. If one of them said he found that drinking his own urine aided in recovery, would you do it just because he said so? I'm being dramatic, but you get my point. Finally, most people cannot train like the pro's, don't have the genetics like the pro's, and aren't on tons of gear like the pro's - so eating like the pro's isn't necessarily for everybody. My .02


It's really just basic physiology...Which I think EVERYONE can benefit from even if you are trying to cut. It's for recovery purposes. During your workout you deplete glycogen stores and amino acids in the muscle. At this point after your workout your body is screaming to get glucose so it can replenish the lost glycogen in the muscle..If there is no glucose in your body at this point you will be missing a MAJOR opportunity to heal and rebuild your muscles in this prime instance...Protein is good at this moment but the protein isn't going to replace the glycogen lost in your muscle during your workout...*WHY WOULD ANYONE TAKE A COMPLEX CARB AT THIS MOMENT???* A complex carb will take to long to digest and by the time your body gets the glucose it needs you will have lost your opportunity. You need a fast acting carb so your body can get the glucose as fast as possible which is why a simple carb is needed...Not to mention the simple carb is going to spike your blood sugars which will then start shooting out insulin which will be your best friend at this moment because it is going to drive those simple carbs you just ate straight into your muscle replenishing everything you just lost...You would also want to take a fast digesting protein at this moment as well, such as whey protein. Your body will be thanking you at this moment as it drives all the amino acids, glycogen, and nutrients instantly back into your muscle...

This is the best time for simple carbs and the ONLY time for simple carbs unless your training twice...or during your workout is fine too...This will not hurt you because your body needs it at this moment to replenish the muscles, but if you are just sitting at your desk doing nothing your body will not need to utilize it at the moment and then in turn will store it as fat...Which obviously isn't what we want.

It really isn't something necessarily just for the pros....Just like a good protein source after a workout isn't just for the pros. It is beneficial for everyone to have simple carbs after a workout...I mean, it's really easy to tell. Go bust your ass and destroy your muscles in the gym and after only take a protein shake....Then, bust your ass in the gym and take some dextrose or whatever simple carb you want with a protein shake and see what happens....There is no way your body will not respond better to this..It's impossible..

Try it out and then tell me its horsesh!t.....just my .02

----------


## calstate23

> because the pros are using tons of steroids and trying to gain tons of weight. Not only that but they are using insulin . None of this applies to tb.
> 
> 
> I laughed so hard about this! Hahahaha. Love it.
> 
> 
> Ps. You do know i train very few fat people right? I train models, bodybuilders (not contest prep, i hand them off at that point), marines, special operations and general military personnel, and people with degenerative diseases (ie hiv, lupus etc)... Just throwing that out there.


believe me!! I laughed much more at this statement! Ignorance is a bliss huh! I am putting out *correct* information and you laugh at it ha ha kills me man....if you're such a great trainer and you don't know this you obviously have much much more to learn buddy...i would keep the clam shut and not make fun of people especially if you don't know what your talking about...

----------


## gbrice75

> It's really just basic physiology...Which I think EVERYONE can benefit from even if you are trying to cut. It's for recovery purposes. During your workout you deplete glycogen stores and amino acids in the muscle. At this point after your workout your body is screaming to get glucose so it can replenish the lost glycogen in the muscle..If there is no glucose in your body at this point you will be missing a MAJOR opportunity to heal and rebuild your muscles in this prime instance...Protein is good at this moment but the protein isn't going to replace the glycogen lost in your muscle during your workout...*WHY WOULD ANYONE TAKE A COMPLEX CARB AT THIS MOMENT???* A complex carb will take to long to digest and by the time your body gets the glucose it needs you will have lost your opportunity. You need a fast acting carb so your body can get the glucose as fast as possible which is why a simple carb is needed...Not to mention the simple carb is going to spike your blood sugars which will then start shooting out insulin which will be your best friend at this moment because it is going to drive those simple carbs you just ate straight into your muscle replenishing everything you just lost...You would also want to take a fast digesting protein at this moment as well, such as whey protein. Your body will be thanking you at this moment as it drives all the amino acids, glycogen, and nutrients instantly back into your muscle...
> 
> This is the best time for simple carbs and the ONLY time for simple carbs unless your training twice...or during your workout is fine too...This will not hurt you because your body needs it at this moment to replenish the muscles, but if you are just sitting at your desk doing nothing your body will not need to utilize it at the moment and then in turn will store it as fat...Which obviously isn't what we want.
> 
> It really isn't something necessarily just for the pros....Just like a good protein source after a workout isn't just for the pros. It is beneficial for everyone to have simple carbs after a workout...I mean, it's really easy to tell. Go bust your ass and destroy your muscles in the gym and after only take a protein shake....Then, bust your ass in the gym and take some dextrose or whatever simple carb you want with a protein shake and see what happens....There is no way your body will not respond better to this..It's impossible..
> 
> Try it out and then tell me its horsesh!t.....just my .02


*sigh* thanks for the lesson in restoring glycogen 101, I needed that.

Ok, I don't mean to sound like a d!ck or be argumentative - clearly you have your opinions, I have mine. There are plenty of studies which show that the benefits of spiking insulin are hardly worth the negatives (yes, there are negatives), and that more consistent blood levels is better off overall and in the long run.

Having said that - I DO agree that if one were to eat simple carbs, PWO would be the time, with first thing in the morning being right behind. Honestly I think it comes down to the goal at hand - I would be much more dismissive about it with somebody who is bulking, particularly a hard gainer or somebody with a relatively low bodyfat (12% or less). However, I whole-heartedly disagree with simple PWO carbs on a cut - insulin is just as responsible for feeding fat cells as it is muscle cells. That magical one hour window is, again, sort of old school theory. The magical window doesn't close after an hour, and therefore eating complex carbs is perfectly fine - glycogen stores will still be replenished, muscle cells will STILL be in a very anabolic state - nutrients and protein uptake doesn't just suddenly end - definitely tapers off, but not after 60 minutes - nothing scientific about that theory.

I did simple carbs PWO for a year, and really saw no difference between then and since I switched to oats PWO.

----------


## First6

calstate23 - your way out of line here. You may know what your talking about on some things (not this one) but even if you do your coming on WAY to strong for only being 40 posts deep. Knowbody even knows you yet and your walking in here, pointing your finger around the room saying Your wrong, Your wrong, and you over there, Your wrong to!
Are you really wondering why you are not better recieved?
The guys you are in discussion with in this thread are some of the best on the board. You know the old saying... if Everyone else is wrong.... it's probably you.

----------


## Twist

> It's really just basic physiology...Which I think EVERYONE can benefit from even if you are trying to cut. It's for recovery purposes. During your workout you deplete glycogen stores and amino acids in the muscle. At this point after your workout your body is screaming to get glucose so it can replenish the lost glycogen in the muscle..If there is no glucose in your body at this point you will be missing a MAJOR opportunity to heal and rebuild your muscles in this prime instance...Protein is good at this moment but the protein isn't going to replace the glycogen lost in your muscle during your workout...*WHY WOULD ANYONE TAKE A COMPLEX CARB AT THIS MOMENT???* A complex carb will take too long to digest and by the time your body gets the glucose it needs you will have lost your opportunity*wrong*. You need a fast acting carb so your body can get the glucose as fast as possible which is why a simple carb is needed... Not to mention the simple carb is going to spike your blood sugars which will then start shooting out insulin which will be your best friend at this moment because it is going to drive those simple carbs you just ate straight into your muscle replenishing everything you just lost*yeah, like fat stores*...You would also want to take a fast digesting protein at this moment as well, such as whey protein. Your body will be thanking you at this moment as it drives all the amino acids, glycogen, and nutrients instantly back into your muscle...
> 
> This is the best time for simple carbs and the ONLY time for simple carbs unless your training twice...or during your workout is fine too*why halt fat loss during a workout?*...This will not hurt you because your body needs it at this moment to replenish the muscles, but if you are just sitting at your desk doing nothing your body will not need to utilize it at the moment and then in turn will store it as fat...Which obviously isn't what we want.
> 
> It really isn't something necessarily just for the pros....Just like a good protein source after a workout isn't just for the pros*You are right, but it is for people trying to gain weight*. It is beneficial for everyone to have simple carbs after a workout...I mean, it's really easy to tell. Go bust your ass and destroy your muscles in the gym and after only take a protein shake....Then, bust your ass in the gym and take some dextrose or whatever simple carb you want with a protein shake and see what happens....There is no way your body will not respond better to this..It's impossible..
> 
> Try it out and then tell me its horsesh!t.....just my .02


You are incorrect in thinking that there is short workout window that you will "miss." In fact pretty much everything you are saying is based on your belief that after you spend an hour draining your glycogen stores it would be a terrible mistake to not fill them back up. This is wrong. You want to deplete your glycogen stores. Fat burning pwo will continue at a much elevated rate without the use of simple carbs. In fact, AM cardio is based on the theory that you want to have depleted glycogen levels; so is keto dieting. Bodybuilders who are trying to add as much mass as they can do not want to enter into the realm of depleted glycogen levels, hence the use of a fast acting carbohydrate (along with compounds). Fat burning does not take place when you spike insulin. So if you are trying to burn fat, spiking insulin is a good way to make no progress. 


This belongs in a new thread. Sorry TB for the thread hijack.

----------


## charcold

So I guess CKDs dont work either? because its days before the glycogen gets replenished. Twist beat me to it....

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> So I guess CKDs dont work either? because its days before the glycogen gets replenished. Twist beat me to it....


yupppppp

----------


## charcold

I dont agree with the need for simple carbs. You must have mis-understood me.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I know you don't agree with it. You must have neglected the entire point of my thread. And until you understand that there's simoply no need for it and many say no need for pw carbs period, you'll continue to be uneducated on the topic.

----------


## Twist

Lb I think you mixed up Charcold and Calstate...

----------


## calstate23

> calstate23 - your way out of line here. You may know what your talking about on some things (not this one) but even if you do your coming on WAY to strong for only being 40 posts deep. Knowbody even knows you yet and your walking in here, pointing your finger around the room saying Your wrong, Your wrong, and you over there, Your wrong to!
> Are you really wondering why you are not better recieved?
> The guys you are in discussion with in this thread are some of the best on the board. You know the old saying... if Everyone else is wrong.... it's probably you.


You guys might want to check yourself and see who is really being DISRESPECTFUL and "dbags".........I made a comment. Not rude or ignorant towards anyone. All of a sudden I get blasted by everyone in a rude and disrespectful manner....I came back rude because I WAS TREATED RUDE AND I WAS ALSO DISRESPECTED. Funny, because all you guys are the first ones to point the finger at someone who YOU feel is being "DISRESPECTFUL" yet you are the *FIRST* ones to go out of your way to put people on blast in a criticizing manner...Take some of your own advice...I quote, "Do not dish it if you can't take it", and obviously from your comments you can't....Plain and simple treat people with respect and YOU will be treated with respect. You treat me with disrespect and you will most definitely get it back. 

The bottom line here is that you all need some teaching.........and to Mr. Bad As$ who thinks he can compete and has the hardware to back it up....Do you make a living off of it? Are you stepping on an olympia stage? Are you someone that people know? Regardless...doesn't matter if you think you have the hardware because there are a ton of guys that put you to shame and you obviously haven't peaked to some of these top level athletes. And I'll tell you right now, they are taking insulin . And if they are taking insulin they are utilizing this technique that I speak about.

Again, Again, and again.....Who is really wrong here? I tell you from a person to person conversation the guys on the olympia stage are taking insulin and they are also utilizing simple carbs in the use....So I could really care less what any of you think because you are just flat out wrong. Funny how you are not even close to stepping on that stage yet you are saying what they are doing is WRONG...You all crack me up...I suggest you ease up and open an ear and maybe you can get to your fullest potential.

----------


## tbody66

> believe me!! I laughed much more at this statement! Ignorance is a bliss huh! I am putting out *correct* information and you laugh at it ha ha kills me man....if you're such a great trainer and you don't know this you obviously have much much more to learn buddy...i would keep the clam shut and not make fun of people especially if you don't know what your talking about...


If you will look at twist's post he was responding to my quote and he highlighted my statement about him training the fat farm crowd, this is what he was laughing about, not your opinions on the pros.

If you have a knowledge base that allows you to contribute from personal experience, not "I read in Muscle and Bustle", please just list out your credentials. I am again going to state there are several different ways to accomplish similar results and not all work for every one, but post them from an, "I don't have all the answers but this is what has worked for me" approach, as opposed to "I'm the only source of truth on this planet" approach.

Even if your real identity is Hany Rambod and you truly have access to all of the information you present yourself as having access to, you could still be wrong on some things or at least not have the only right answers.

----------


## First6

> You guys might want to check yourself and see who is really being DISRESPECTFUL and "dbags".........I made a comment. Not rude or ignorant towards anyone. All of a sudden I get blasted by everyone in a rude and disrespectful manner....I came back rude because I WAS TREATED RUDE AND I WAS ALSO DISRESPECTED. Funny, because all you guys are the first ones to point the finger at someone who YOU feel is being "DISRESPECTFUL" yet you are the *FIRST* ones to go out of your way to put people on blast in a criticizing manner...Take some of your own advice...I quote, "Do not dish it if you can't take it", and obviously from your comments you can't....Plain and simple treat people with respect and YOU will be treated with respect. You treat me with disrespect and you will most definitely get it back. 
> 
> The bottom line here is that you all need some teaching.........and to Mr. Bad As$ who thinks he can compete and has the hardware to back it up....Do you make a living off of it? Are you stepping on an olympia stage? Are you someone that people know? Regardless...doesn't matter if you think you have the hardware because there are a ton of guys that put you to shame and you obviously haven't peaked to some of these top level athletes. And I'll tell you right now, they are taking insulin . And if they are taking insulin they are utilizing this technique that I speak about.
> 
> Again, Again, and again.....Who is really wrong here? I tell you from a person to person conversation the guys on the olympia stage are taking insulin and they are also utilizing simple carbs in the use....So I could really care less what any of you think because you are just flat out wrong. Funny how you are not even close to stepping on that stage yet you are saying what they are doing is WRONG...You all crack me up...I suggest you ease up and open an ear and maybe you can get to your fullest potential.



Yeah the name calling is out of line.
Read back through and see that most of us were not taking that route. 
I know speaking for myself - I was just trying to help.

----------


## gbrice75

> Lb I think you mixed up Charcold and Calstate...


He did, lol! Charcold, LB was directing that at Calstate and quoted you by mistake - no worries!

----------


## gbrice75

> You guys might want to check yourself and see who is really being DISRESPECTFUL and "dbags".........I made a comment. Not rude or ignorant towards anyone. All of a sudden I get blasted by everyone in a rude and disrespectful manner....I came back rude because I WAS TREATED RUDE AND I WAS ALSO DISRESPECTED. Funny, because all you guys are the first ones to point the finger at someone who YOU feel is being "DISRESPECTFUL" yet you are the *FIRST* ones to go out of your way to put people on blast in a criticizing manner...Take some of your own advice...I quote, "Do not dish it if you can't take it", and obviously from your comments you can't....Plain and simple treat people with respect and YOU will be treated with respect. You treat me with disrespect and you will most definitely get it back. 
> 
> The bottom line here is that you all need some teaching.........and to Mr. Bad As$ who thinks he can compete and has the hardware to back it up....Do you make a living off of it? Are you stepping on an olympia stage? Are you someone that people know? Regardless...doesn't matter if you think you have the hardware because there are a ton of guys that put you to shame and you obviously haven't peaked to some of these top level athletes. And I'll tell you right now, they are taking insulin . And if they are taking insulin they are utilizing this technique that I speak about.
> 
> Again, Again, and again.....Who is really wrong here? I tell you from a person to person conversation the guys on the olympia stage are taking insulin and they are also utilizing simple carbs in the use....So I could really care less what any of you think because you are just flat out wrong. Funny how you are not even close to stepping on that stage yet you are saying what they are doing is WRONG...You all crack me up...I suggest you ease up and open an ear and maybe you can get to your fullest potential.


Ok, now we are gonna get just plain nasty here. You just proved above that you are an idiot. YOU set the tone of this whole thing, nobody else. You could have posted your opinion in a respectful manner, but you didn't. Instead, you came on strong as hell pointing out how WRONG tbody was for not having simple carbs PWO. BBing has MANY different schools of thought, and none are considered right or wrong. YOU need to stop being so rigid and realize that there are different approaches to things. Honestly dude, you sound like you read it right out of the bible. You sound like a parrot who hasn't read anything else, and now you're cramming this old school shit down people's throats. You're telling us that we're flat out WRONG - and we're being disrespectful? Self awareness much???

As for attacking LB, check his pics before you knock him. If you can find something wrong with his physique, let us know because then we must need glasses. 

Tbody - sorry your entire thread got hijacked by this elementary bullshit. No worries though, with his crap attitude, calstate23 won't be around these boards for much longer, I can guarantee that. Too bad for him, if he shut his mouth and listened for once, he might actually learn something. SMDH

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Calstrate, charcoal, castrate......same difference.

Damn Iphone...

I got too much too do then deal with this chode.....BRB-going to spike my insulin .

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Buit before I go.....Mr. Baldy is aready on thin ice

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ico&highlight=
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...cia&highlight=
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...dit&highlight=
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...est&highlight=

----------


## gbrice75

> Buit before I go.....Mr. Baldy is aready on thin ice
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ico&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...cia&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...dit&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...est&highlight=


Wait - I though I was Mr. Baldy?? 

LoL i'm SO glad you pulled these up!!! Nuff said - this guy has yet to post and not be involved in an argument! But we're all the ones being disrespectful, right? Cal, this thread and the 4 LB posted are full of ALL different people arguing - and guess who the common factor is? YOU. YOU are the problem, your shit attitude is the problem, and you are clearly a young punk who barely has hair on his sack and wants to come in here parroting a bunch of garbage. 

Thin ice is right LB. I can't believe he hasn't been banned yet. I'm feeling extra vindictive today, maybe i'll have a chat with an admin later. Let this douche find a board where trolls like him are accepted and run rampant. We don't allow that crap on this board.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> Wait - I though I was Mr. Baldy?? 
> 
> LoL i'm SO glad you pulled these up!!! Nuff said - this guy has yet to post and not be involved in an argument! But we're all the ones being disrespectful, right? Cal, this thread and the 4 LB posted are full of ALL different people arguing - and guess who the common factor is? YOU. YOU are the problem, your shit attitude is the problem, and you are clearly a young punk who barely has hair on his sack and wants to come in here parroting a bunch of garbage. 
> 
> Thin ice is right LB. I can't believe he hasn't been banned yet. I'm feeling extra vindictive today, maybe i'll have a chat with an admin later. Let this douche find a board where trolls like him are accepted and run rampant. We don't allow that crap on this board.


Oh no....I'm rubbing off on you...stay away...time for me to take a sabtical...PM me if you want.

----------


## tbody66

Wow, this is awesome, where to start... the last thread you posted he says he's 225# at 6% bodyfat, I'd like to see that. Second, he's been told that all of the simple sugar arguements for post workout would, if anything, only be recommended for a bulking cycle, not cutting. I've posted three times asking him to post his credentials, no response to any of those requests.

On the positive side, this added some flair/flare to my thread and upped my post count, so that's the silver lining to the cloud.

On a totally different note I am considering starting two more threads and want to know the best location to post them, one on sponsorships and two on a point specific differing opinion board for diet and training techniques where LB, Twist, Myself and others could tackle one question at a time about a specific philosophy for accomplishing a specific result, so that we have a better format for that, just some thoughts, weigh in please.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh no....I'm rubbing off on you...stay away...time for me to take a sabtical...PM me if you want.


Haha, quite the contrary bro. You'd probably be very surprised at who I am if we met in person, vs. the person i come across as on these boards. I'm not saying i'm phony on the boards, just that I try very hard to conduct myself in an appropriate manner, and take the high road most of the time and refrain from getting into flame wars. I'm quite a nasty bastard in person... I grew up in a slum and was one of about 10 white kids in an all black school system. I've been through some times bro!




> Wow, this is awesome, where to start... the last thread you posted he says he's 225# at 6% bodyfat, I'd like to see that. Second, he's been told that all of the simple sugar arguements for post workout would, if anything, only be recommended for a bulking cycle, not cutting. I've posted three times asking him to post his credentials, no response to any of those requests.
> 
> On the positive side, this added some flair/flare to my thread and upped my post count, so that's the silver lining to the crowd.
> 
> On a totally different note I am considering starting two more threads and want to know the best location to post them, one on sponsorships and two on a point specific differing opinion board for diet and training techniques where LB, Twist, Myself and others could tackle one question at a time about a specific philosophy for accomplishing a specific result, so that we have a better format for that, just some thoughts, weigh in please.


Not sure on the sponsorships, as for the opinion board - i'd say just post it here in the diet section since we all hang around here more than anywhere else. If somebody thinks it doesn't belong here, an admin can always move it for us.

----------


## tbody66

I will think the particulars through and start that thread soon, don't have time this morning and maybe not even today.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

See GB. That's what I'm talking about when I say I dont pull punches. You'd probably be very surprised at who I am if we met in person. I'm the calm, cool and collected dude running with a bunch of hardcore meatheads. I'm the dude at the bar that leaves with a chick while my steakheads are trying to find someone to look at then cross-eyed. Not my thing. I'm a closet CPA for god's sake. 

Having said that, I'm passionate about this game. More so than probably 95% of the world. I want to bring out the best in everyone and doing things half-assed doesn't fly with me. Bodyilders/fitness enthusiasts are in the minority. We are looked at as everything from weird to homosexual. Whatever the case, the more I can get to crossover the better. 

Just please train at a different time than me. I like open space in my gym. 

I'm still taking a sabbatical. 

I stand by my ways, but two people preaching different methods only results in confusion. It's not an act of cowardness. I just need to spend more time focusing on myself. As selfish as that sounds.

----------


## calstate23

> Buit before I go.....Mr. Baldy is aready on thin ice
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ico&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...cia&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...dit&highlight=
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...est&highlight=


First off, things aren't always what they seem to be (More on that later)....I checked your page. Apparently like your "Photoshoped tattoo", things can always be deceiving. Looks like you have some experience in photoshop. Anyway, Anyone can post up a picture that isn't even them...Like the other 95% percent of the people on here...Anyone can be joe blow off the street. 

I read these links and those would have been embarrassing if it was the same person. My half brother I haven't even seen or talked in years had no other option to live with me...I have never even seen or heard of this site until maybe a week or 2 ago when my brother left his laptop open on this page...I started scrollin through the site to see what kind of knowledge the guys had in here..I've seen the good, the bad, and the ugly....Like I said, everything isn't always what it seems to be.

I could really care less what you think about me. I have my knowledge and I also have a great deal of VERY credible sources I get my knowledge from..If you most likely have noticed there has definitely been no questions being asked on my part since I found out what this site even was. 

I've been working out since I was 14 and did my first cycle when I was 17 and have been on and off every year since. I don't need any information on a cycle whatso ever. Again I don't know why I just wasted my time even writing this because like I said I could care less what anyone thinks they "know" about me.

As for the disrespecting part...Again, you might want to be the one to check that. I made one comment, not rude or disrespectful like I said...Instead I got comment like *complete horsesh!t* ....Yeah, that sure is disagreeing with someone in a correct manner. 

Again, I train with guys and get knowledge from people that have been on stage and get paid for it on a daily basis. Guys that are bigger then the pictures that lbsomeiron has got up even if it is him or not. And I know for a fact what these guys are using and how they use it...The fact is they are using insulin and they are doing it directly after a workout and are then taking in simple carbs...*Please tell me how this is outdated when insulin use is being used by the top dogs today?* Take it for what it is or not but the truth is just the truth...I don't need to learn or to be taught anything I can guarantee you that.

----------


## gbrice75

LoL, so those posts were your brother's, huh? Did the dog eat your homework too? Little man, you are so transparent, it's sickening. You stating with pride that you ran your first cycle at 17 tells us EVERYTHING we need to know about you! 

Buh bye Calstate23. You and your alter ego - I mean half brother - can go troll around and parrot your crap on another board. Take care pal, I wish ya a million dollars a minute!

----------


## gbrice75

> See GB. That's what I'm talking about when I say I dont pull punches. You'd probably be very surprised at who I am if we met in person. I'm the calm, cool and collected dude running with a bunch of hardcore meatheads. I'm the dude at the bar that leaves with a chick while my steakheads are trying to find someone to look at then cross-eyed. Not my thing. I'm a closet CPA for god's sake. 
> 
> Having said that, I'm passionate about this game. More so than probably 95% of the world. I want to bring out the best in everyone and doing things half-assed doesn't fly with me. Bodyilders/fitness enthusiasts are in the minority. We are looked at as everything from weird to homosexual. Whatever the case, the more I can get to crossover the better. 
> 
> Just please train at a different time than me. I like open space in my gym. 
> 
> I'm still taking a sabbatical. 
> 
> I stand by my ways, but two people preaching different methods only results in confusion. It's not an act of cowardness. I just need to spend more time focusing on myself. As selfish as that sounds.


Agreed, people don't always come across as who they really are over the internet, let alone on forums. I know you come off the way you do because you are passionate about this - that's obvious. I remember in one of our first conversations, you stating that "I will probably say you're being a dick... but....." - and I told you that I appreciated the forward approach. I wouldn't want somebody pissing on me and telling me it's raining...

The problem is, whether you meant to or not, it APPEARS that you are gunning for Twist, that you sort of have it out for him and/or are commenting just to debunk what he says. I truly believe there is very little in this sport that is right or wrong; rather, it's VERY individualistic. That said, there is plenty to be learned from both of you. I agree that you need to focus on yourself, because you'd be shortchanging yourself if you didn't. That doesn't mean you need to go away though. Just my .02

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Lol. I've heard a lot of bs 'this question is for my umm friend, etc' but the step brother (is he evil?) took over my account and asked these questions is new. Congrats. Very creative. 

The fact that you said anyone can come here a be 'Joe blow' immidiately makes you lose all credibility. No one here cares to be someone they aren't. The board, in general, assume most are ethical human beings. 

You my friend, are the exception. You are also a complete joke. To sit behind that keyboard a claim you dance with the pros and there is absolutely nothing more you need to learn, future illustrates how much of a joke you truly are. 

Ask Jay or Kai if they are done learning....lol. 

Other than that, if you read my caption on my tat picture, you'd notice it said Photoshop. I was looking to get one and wanted to see what it looked like. Personally I have no idea how to Photoshop, it was done by someone on this board. In any event, it has nothing to do with what I am or who I say I am. 

I know damn well there are dudes thrice my size. I train with two guys that blow me out of the water. It only makes me train harder. 

So my good buddy, do some research on the high gi debate. You'll see very quickly it was shot down prob around the sane time you had your first wet dream....about 5 years ago. 

If you are older than 20, I'd be suprised. No, shocked and upset that you've made it this far living under a rock..

Carry on..my next million dollar bet is that you change your account info (if you havent already). 

Ps. I do pretty well in Vegas.

----------


## tbody66

> First off, things aren't always what they seem to be (More on that later)....I checked your page. Apparently like your "Photoshoped tattoo", things can always be deceiving. Looks like you have some experience in photoshop. Anyway, Anyone can post up a picture that isn't even them...Like the other 95% percent of the people on here...Anyone can be joe blow off the street. 
> 
> I read these links and those would have been embarrassing if it was the same person. My half brother I haven't even seen or talked in years had no other option to live with me...I have never even seen or heard of this site until maybe a week or 2 ago when my brother left his laptop open on this page...I started scrollin through the site to see what kind of knowledge the guys had in here..I've seen the good, the bad, and the ugly....Like I said, everything isn't always what it seems to be.
> 
> I could really care less what you think about me. I have my knowledge and I also have a great deal of VERY credible sources I get my knowledge from..If you most likely have noticed there has definitely been no questions being asked on my part since I found out what this site even was. 
> 
> I've been working out since I was 14 and did my first cycle when I was 17 and have been on and off every year since. I don't need any information on a cycle whatso ever. Again I don't know why I just wasted my time even writing this because like I said I could care less what anyone thinks they "know" about me.
>  
> As for the disrespecting part...Again, you might want to be the one to check that. I made one comment, not rude or disrespectful like I said...Instead I got comment like *complete horsesh!t* ....Yeah, that sure is disagreeing with someone in a correct manner. 
> ...


Anyone who is in a position to say they don't need to learn or be taught anything is the biggest idiot on the planet. But, hey, why not, a steroid user since 17 years of age, idiot. I have credentials but won't share them, idiot. My half-brother started this account with my online name and I am not smart enough to create my own account so I don't have to explain his stupidity and say it isn't mine, idiot. I know people who get paid to do this everyday, I don't get paid to do this everyday, but I lift at at the gym they lift at so I'm going to talk to you as if I am them, idiot.

Very few people here need to know what the top ten Mr. O competitors do, it has no application to anyone not on the Mr. O stage, by your own statements, stating that you are the one and only genius, point of reference and god of all that is bodybuilding you prove how stupid you are by throwing that out as validation. You admitted to jumping into my thread, reading my first diet, that was admitted crap and saying I need to suck down pure sugar post workout, when confronted about it you state that the top 10 guys on the Mr. O stage do it and then interchange that with taking insulin immediately after a workout, as if they are the exact same thing, what on earth would that have to do with 99.9% of the people on this board, let alone me specifically?

You have been rude and disrespectful and violated rules of this board. I think you should take one of two roads here. 

Road #1, apologize to everyone, ask the mods to delete all of your threads, create your own account under your own online ID and spend some time here earning respect while having an attitude of humility and respect for others, some of whom do have more knowledge and experience than you. 

Road #2, create your own board, maybe entitled, Know-It-All-Am-I, and vomit your tainted, one answer for everyone because I Know someone, who knows someone, who knows someone, opinions for the masses.

I know you won't do either, because you are a 26 year old who has no need to learn, and command zero respect to be listened to as a teacher, who has spent, by their own admission, a lifetime taking short-cuts over working hard or smart. I pray I'm wrong, but have seen too many of you to believe I am.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Ps. I came back just to settle the score with the evil step brother. 

I can't be called out and not say my piece. 

As for Twist, in no way an I gunning for him. Just calling it out when I see something that I know is inaccurate. 
He or anyone else should do the same with me.

----------


## tbody66

I think we are all on the same page, there is a difference between something being known as inaccurate and something you believe is a better approach and something you believe is a better approach for some people but not all people.

----------


## Twist

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...48#post5421848
So we don't clog your thread.

----------


## tbody66

Cool, checked it out and weighed in already. I'm gonna miss the post counts =(

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

How long have you been consistent with the diet? 

My concern is carbs without a carb up. 

Email me a pic.

----------


## tbody66

> How long have you been consistent with the diet? 
> 
> My concern is carbs without a carb up. 
> 
> Email me a pic.


nine days, with a cheat meal last night (by design, not failure or lack of will-power, I was flushed from the carb depletion and it was affecting my look and my outlook) I think it served it's purpose and hopefully will make everything click again like it did the first 5 or 6 days. I still have not weighed, and have pledged to avoid it for November, I don't miss it actually. I am only going to take pics in am, pre-any consumption, I'll take one in the morning and e-mail it to you.

Thanks for everything.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Very good. 

I still want the sodium down this week. No extra salt on anything. No pickles or any high sodium foods. 1-2 gallons of water. Even mustard. Use it sparingly. You wouldn't think it has a lot of sodium but at 80mg per serving and 80 servings in a bottle, it does. No other condiments. 

Designed cheat days are fine, just keep me posted preferably beforehand with a picture.

----------


## tbody66

> Very good. 
> 
> I still want the sodium down this week. No extra salt on anything. No pickles or any high sodium foods. 1-2 gallons of water. Even mustard. Use it sparingly. You wouldn't think it has a lot of sodium but at 80mg per serving and 80 servings in a bottle, it does. No other condiments. 
> 
> Designed cheat days are fine, just keep me posted preferably beforehand with a picture.


Sorry, that was on me, won't happen again. I don't use condiments, so that won't be a problem, and since next week is photo week, I already told my wife I'd be sodium restricted this week, and thusly had planned upping the water from one gallon a day to two.

----------


## tbody66

perfect diet day again, skipped leg workout, death in the family.

----------


## gbrice75

> perfect diet day again, skipped leg workout, death in the family.


Congrats on the diet, but ugh! Sorry to hear that man. Anybody close to you?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Sorry bro......my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## tbody66

My wife's Grand-Father, 97 years old, funeral's friday, thanks for the thoughts and prayers. LB, I e-mailed you some pics I took this morning, let me know how we're doing.

----------


## gbrice75

God bless him, at least he lived a long life!

----------


## First6

> perfect diet day again, skipped leg workout, death in the family.


Sorry to hear it T. It's never easy. Ihope you and your wife are doing okay.

----------


## tbody66

He did live a good life, that is helpful, have viewing tomorrow, meet with family, funeral friday, gym closed here thursday for veteran's day, so I'll miss lifting all week, but will still stick with diet and post pics this weekend.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

97 is a great life. If I make it to 79 I'm happy. 

Check your mail. 

We are getting there bro.

----------


## tbody66

> 97 is a great life. If I make it to 79 I'm happy. 
> 
> Check your mail. 
> 
> We are getting there bro.


I'm on my way. Go check out my new thread, please, I've been thinking about what I posted on there all day and couldn't wait to get home and post!

----------


## tbody66

Kept my calories low all day since I knew there was a post-viewing family meal, didn't go too crazy, had a sandwich. Anyway, nothing else to report, won't be lifting this week, but I actually think my body will be better off for it.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> Kept my calories low all day since I knew there was a post-viewing family meal, didn't go too crazy, had a sandwich. Anyway, nothing else to report, won't be lifting this week, but I actually think my body will be better off for it.


Sometimes training during these times is better for the mind then the body. But, if you can't for other reasons, a week off will be fine.

Stay strong....

----------


## cue_artist

I agree with LB. Whenever I feel sad or stressed the first place I think of is going to the gym. I feel that the stress leaves my body with every rep I do. After the gym I truely feel relieved. Just stay strong bro and keep up the goodwork. You've come a long way and your pics are truely showing some huge differences. Keep it up bro.

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, I'll keep you all posted.

----------


## First6

> I'm on my way. Go check out my new thread, please, I've been thinking about what I posted on there all day and couldn't wait to get home and post!


Where is the new thread?

----------


## charcold

> Where is the new thread?


Under review by the mods

----------


## tbody66

I sure thought it was a great idea, I hope that they at least tell us what the problem was, delete it and let us go on with it.

----------


## tbody66

Okay, totally honest question here, does this new avy make my traps look too massive and sexy???

----------


## gbrice75

Bump! Because I felt like it!

Your traps were already too massive and sexy...

----------


## tbody66

> Bump! Because I felt like it!
> 
> Your traps were already too massive and sexy...


Your brutal honesty is just one of the many reasons I love you so much!

----------


## Twist

Those are traps? I thought your neck grew biceps :Hmmmm:

----------


## cue_artist

HAHAHAHAHA nice one Twist. Good job TB definitly making some good progress.

----------


## tbody66

Thanks Twist and Cue!

----------


## cue_artist

Your welcome Tb.
All of us are waiting for your progress pics ...

----------


## tbody66

Heading to the funeral fellas, keep this diet section hoppin' while I'm gone, would ya?

----------


## gbrice75

You got it man. My condolences to the fams...

----------


## First6

> Okay, totally honest question here, does this new avy make my traps look too massive and sexy???


Oh! they are traps! I was gonna suggest you see a Doctor for those tumors.

----------


## First6

> Heading to the funeral fellas, keep this diet section hoppin' while I'm gone, would ya?


All right Man. We'll be here when you get back. 
Thinkin of ya.

----------


## calstate23

> Lol. I've heard a lot of bs 'this question is for my umm friend, etc' but the step brother (is he evil?) took over my account and asked these questions is new. Congrats. Very creative. 
> 
> The fact that you said anyone can come here a be 'Joe blow' immidiately makes you lose all credibility. No one here cares to be someone they aren't. The board, in general, assume most are ethical human beings. 
> 
> You my friend, are the exception. You are also a complete joke. To sit behind that keyboard a claim you dance with the pros and there is absolutely nothing more you need to learn, future illustrates how much of a joke you truly are. 
> 
> Ask Jay or Kai if they are done learning....lol. 
> 
> Other than that, if you read my caption on my tat picture, you'd notice it said Photoshop. I was looking to get one and wanted to see what it looked like. Personally I have no idea how to Photoshop, it was done by someone on this board. In any event, it has nothing to do with what I am or who I say I am. 
> ...


This cracks me up...First, off no it wasn't my brother that "hacked" my account....I never had an account, he did. When he moved in with me we started sharing his laptop because I don't have a computer at my house. Left it open on here and I started scrolling through..I never really cared to make an account so every time I log in its his account........ But what do I expect? I wouldn't expect anyone to believe the "It wasn't me" routine that we see so often with the "convicted" felons...

Great example of why I do not believe in our court systems either...Maybe because of the thousands innocent dudes sitting in jail next to a skin head. I'm sure the old "it wasn't me" tremendously helped his court case. Take it or leave it, I could take less...Is it really that difficult of a "SITUATION" to occur?

Anyway, I never claimed that I didn't need to learn or be taught anything...What you were confused by is that I don't need to be taught or learn anything from random people on a steroid forum. 

Secondly, I am not boasting that I used steroids at 17 as if it was something great. I was young and stupid and we all do stupid things at young ages. Obviously, I personally would never take steroids at that age if I could take it back nor would I suggest anyone child to do so either...Although, on the other hand, I did start to learn quite a bit about steroids pretty fast do to my young exposure...I used at as an example as to why I would never ask such a question about steroid use ...I don't need it. Again, not on here I don't...

Again, back to the "High GI debate"...It was a simple remark. I am sorry that you somehow all disagree with this statement but I will still stick by it. For one, being that I've seen what insulin can do first hand. And the reason I bring insulin into this is because that should prove that simple carbs can and do work since it is impossible to be taking insulin and not use simple carbs......Well, in course if you'd like a death wish..... 

As long as you take in the right amount of carbs your body isn't going to store as fat until your glycogen levels are fully saturated.....I understand that glycogen isn't a "window of opportunity" type of situation but the fact remains if there is no carbs and your body is looking to replenish glycogen it's going to have to break down something for energy....Why would anyone want to cannibalize themselves even if it was for an hour or 2? 

Please just all sit down very silently and ask this question............Is there insulin use in professional bodybuilding?? There just answered your question about simple carbs............................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..............

----------


## calstate23

Sorry about your loss

----------


## tbody66

Thank you all very much, the service was very nice, short and sweet, now heading to family's house for some fellowship. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.

----------


## tbody66

Here we go...

----------


## tbody66

and...

----------


## cue_artist

All I can say is WOW.... Your getting really lean bro, I can see more definition on all your poses compared to the old ones . BTW your back looks amazing  :Wink: 
Keep up the good work TB

----------


## Twist

Damn all three of you guys are killing it. What day is this of the cycle?

----------


## tbody66

> All I can say is WOW.... Your getting really lean bro, I can see more definition on all your poses compared to the old ones . BTW your back looks amazing 
> Keep up the good work TB





> Damn all three of you guys are killing it. What day is this of the cycle?


Thank you both, this weekend will be my fifth dose.

----------


## gbrice75

Looking really good T, I love the double bi back pose, delts are poppin!!!

First's turn now =)

----------


## bigcwithane

Major improvements t. I knew when you our up that new avy your pics were going be awesome. Keep it up

----------


## tbody66

Thank's much, you know I'm gonna keep nailin' it, as best I can, this week's been rough with funeral and family gatherings and not wanting to be rude at family and church dinners, etc... but I think my body is responding well to the week off and will do even better when I'm 100% back on the next two weeks.

----------


## Twist

> Thank you both, this weekend will be my fifth dose.


WOW dude you still have the whole cycle ahead of you! This is great shit bro

----------


## First6

[email protected] dude! Boy got some size!
Looking great!

I would list out some inprovments but I honestly can say Everywhere. No Joke.

----------


## tbody66

> WOW dude you still have the whole cycle ahead of you! This is great shit bro





> [email protected] dude! Boy got some size!
> Looking great!
> 
> I would list out some inprovments but I honestly can say Everywhere. No Joke.


Thank you both, very much. I do appreciate all of the wonderful people on this board that take the time to encourage me, all you guys are top notch!

----------


## Sicko

Lookin sharp TB progress pics are showing off good for you..Its gonna be great watchin you guys over the next couple months...Keep up the dedication..

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Doing good mate !
Keep it up !

----------


## tbody66

thanks guys, I appreciate your support.

----------


## tbody66

diet and exercise program today:

1 :Embarrassment: o am, workout - throw up in toilet, 10-15 minutes, to failure

10:00 am, one sleeve of saltine crackers and 20 oz sprite

do you think I over-trained???

----------


## Damienm05

Damn dude! I take my eyes off the thread for a few days and this guy is huge and lean. Keep it up man, you have no idea how badly you three are making me long for my Gold's Gym back home! Hotel accomodations aren't nearly good enough to make use of the motivation you guys are laying down!

----------


## tbody66

> Damn dude! I take my eyes off the thread for a few days and this guy is huge and lean. Keep it up man, you have no idea how badly you three are making me long for my Gold's Gym back home! Hotel accomodations aren't nearly good enough to make use of the motivation you guys are laying down!


You are too kind. I can't imagine trying to stay in shape on the road for extended periods, it's amazing what we can find to do when it's important to us though, keep on keeping on brother, and I'll certainly pray that you find the most awesome gym accomodations at the hotels where you stay.

----------


## Twist

> diet and exercise program today:
> 
> 1o am, workout - throw up in toilet, 10-15 minutes, to failure
> 
> 10:00 am, one sleeve of saltine crackers and 20 oz sprite
> 
> do you think I over-trained???


 I don't get this post... You trained at 1am this morning? why? and then you were awake again at 10am eating crackers? I am confused...

----------


## FirstTimeRage

back looks jacked....

----------


## tbody66

> I don't get this post... You trained at 1am this morning? why? and then you were awake again at 10am eating crackers? I am confused...


I was sick, woke up at 1 to puke, and the only thing I've been able to keep down is crackers and sprite

----------


## tbody66

> back looks jacked....


Thank you, Brother.

----------


## gbrice75

So I couldn't help it, I brought up your thread and mine, side by side in 2 different browser tabs. I compared our lat spread pics - backs are similar enough IMO, although yours is obviously more developed. But what's alarming to me... just look at the round caps on your shoulders, and then look at mine - literally non existent. THIS is what i'm talking about when I say my shoulders are pathetic. Makes me so effing angry!!!

----------


## tbody66

> So I couldn't help it, I brought up your thread and mine, side by side in 2 different browser tabs. I compared our lat spread pics - backs are similar enough IMO, although yours is obviously more developed. But what's alarming to me... just look at the round caps on your shoulders, and then look at mine - literally non existent. THIS is what i'm talking about when I say my shoulders are pathetic. Makes me so effing angry!!!


Yes, we both have poor genetics when it comes to where are lats tie-in, don't be discouraged GB, shoulders and traps are my naturally easily developed bodypart. I think they over-power my arms, personally, my arms are 16 1/4, which is small anyway, put them next to my shoulders and it looks like you cut and pasted a bodybuilders shoulders on a marathon runners arms.

----------


## gbrice75

> put them next to my shoulders and it looks like you cut and pasted a bodybuilders shoulders on a marathon runners arms.


Lmao!

----------


## Twist

> I was sick, woke up at 1 to puke, and the only thing I've been able to keep down is crackers and sprite


Uh.. Idk if that is the same thing as overtraining... But try to take a prilosec and drink a protein shake. Sounds like swine flu or cholera to me for sure... Just walk it off

----------


## tbody66

I'm walking it off, bent over mind you, but walking it off!

----------


## tbody66

Today, perfect diet, actually a little more strict than usual due to being sick yesterday and not perfect last week with the funeral and preparations. I hadn't been in the gym in 11 days, today was chest day and I felt strong, went for a new max, since I've been back in the gym, benched 315lbs for a very nice, and not too difficult 1RM, then hit 225lbs for a set of 12, feet in the air, topped it off with incline bench, shoulders and triceps. 

My energy faded fast, I suppose due to my being ill yesterday, but I promised LB I'd do cardio, I could only handle 10 minutes, 1.5 incline beginning at 3.5 speed and upping it .1 every minute, ended at 4.5, I rode home and my legs cramped, I honestly haven't done any cardio since 1992! I drank a glass of tomato juice, my wife says it's a good source of potassium, and I didn't want to eat a banana and ruin my diet.

----------


## bigcwithane

Keep it up Tb. I know my diet tested me today but I succeed and didn't break because I know how bad I want this. And by the improvements I see you making every week I know you want it to man keep it up

----------


## tbody66

> Keep it up Tb. I know my diet tested me today but I succeed and didn't break because I know how bad I want this. And by the improvements I see you making every week I know you want it to man keep it up


Thanks. It's much more enjoyable to get there with friends than to get there alone!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> Today, perfect diet, actually a little more strict than usual due to being sick yesterday and not perfect last week with the funeral and preparations. I hadn't been in the gym in 11 days, today was chest day and I felt strong, went for a new max, since I've been back in the gym, benched 315lbs for a very nice, and not too difficult 1RM, then hit 225lbs for a set of 12, feet in the air, topped it off with incline bench, shoulders and triceps. 
> 
> My energy faded fast, I suppose due to my being ill yesterday, but I promised LB I'd do cardio, I could only handle 10 minutes, 1.5 incline beginning at 3.5 speed and upping it .1 every minute, ended at 4.5, I rode home and my legs cramped, I honestly haven't done any cardio since 1992! I drank a glass of tomato juice, my wife says it's a good source of potassium, and I didn't want to eat a banana and ruin my diet.


Ok. Few things. Being sick sucks. I can relate. Props to making it in and fighting through a session plus cardio. 

Next. Why in god's name people put their feet on the bench or in the air is beyond me. It makes zero sense. Are you trying out for the circus? Fact is, your chest has no idea where your feet are. All it knows is you are using less weight and the movement is harder than it's suppose to be. That is not going to grow your chest. Muscles grow because they are forced to grow through the use of additional weight in the form of a given excersize. Period. Had you planted your feet, sunk your shoulder blades and arched your back while keeping your ass on the bench, you could have used 235 maybe 245 for twelve instead of dancing with less weight. Which stress leads to better growth? You tell me. 

Lastly, we just spoke about your sodium and sugar consumption. Maybe tomato juice had changed, but I'll bet it was loaded with both. I'd rather have seen you eat a tomato or even a banana post workout, then drink processed juice. 

Having said that, I'm sure you read the labels and the kind you have is an exception and clean. 

Unless you can't walk, water will cure dehydration and cramping. Just takes a little longer. 

Ending on a positive note..props again for getting it done. 

Keep LB'ing

----------


## tbody66

> Ok. Few things. Being sick sucks. I can relate. Props to making it in and fighting through a session plus cardio. 
> 
> Next. Why in god's name people put their feet on the bench or in the air is beyond me. It makes zero sense. Are you trying out for the circus? Fact is, your chest has no idea where your feet are. All it knows is you are using less weight and the movement is harder than it's suppose to be. That is not going to grow your chest. Muscles grow because they are forced to grow through the use of additional weight in the form of a given excersize. Period. Had you planted your feet, sunk your shoulder blades and arched your back while keeping your ass on the bench, you could have used 235 maybe 245 for twelve instead of dancing with less weight. Which stress leads to better growth? You tell me. 
> 
> Lastly, we just spoke about your sodium and sugar consumption. Maybe tomato juice had changed, but I'll bet it was loaded with both. I'd rather have seen you eat a tomato or even a banana post workout, then drink processed juice. 
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure you read the labels and the kind you have is an exception and clean. 
> 
> Unless you can't walk, water will cure dehydration and cramping. Just takes a little longer. 
> ...


Thanks for the input and stopping by to check on me. The legs in the air thing started a long time ago for me, when I had a lower back injury and it was excruciatingly painful to do it any other way. The lady who ran one of the gyms I worked at in Iraq was an ex-olympic power lifter and performed them this way as well, telling me it isolates the chest more.

I'll just drink water in the future.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

You have 2 reasons to Bench Press with your feet on the bench, in the air or on the leg extension bar:

Lower Back Pain. Your lower back hurts when your feet are flat on the floor. Stop avoiding what hurts, work on spinal flexibility: cat/camels. 
Overload. You want to make the Bench Press harder by removing your legs from the movement. 

Feet on The Floor. I recommend to Bench Press with your feet flat on the floor. It has 2 benefits over pressing with your feet up.

Safer. Feet flat on the floor is more stable. Your body isn’t fixed when pressing with your feet up or on the bench. 
Stronger. You can squeeze your glutes & calves more easily when your feet are flat on the floor. This makes you stronger.

----------


## Twist

Tight hip flexors seems to be your issue. That's why when you put your feet on the floor it pulls your lower back. I too find it more comfortable to have feet in the air, however I never do this for multiple reasons (main one being stability).

----------


## tbody66

> You have 2 reasons to Bench Press with your feet on the bench, in the air or on the leg extension bar:
> 
> Lower Back Pain. Your lower back hurts when your feet are flat on the floor. Stop avoiding what hurts, work on spinal flexibility: cat/camels. 
> Overload. You want to make the Bench Press harder by removing your legs from the movement. 
> 
> Feet on The Floor. I recommend to Bench Press with your feet flat on the floor. It has 2 benefits over pressing with your feet up.
> 
> Safer. Feet flat on the floor is more stable. Your body isn’t fixed when pressing with your feet up or on the bench. 
> Stronger. You can squeeze your glutes & calves more easily when your feet are flat on the floor. This makes you stronger.





> Tight hip flexors seems to be your issue. That's why when you put your feet on the floor it pulls your lower back. I too find it more comfortable to have feet in the air, however I never do this for multiple reasons (main one being stability).


I have had lower back issues for years, fell off a two story roof when I was 19, multiple car wrecks, etc... I have gotten in the habit of lifting with my feet in the air for all of my lifts with the exception of maxing out, negatives, 90% plus of max or bench press contests. My back doesn't bother me anymore so maybe I should consider going to feet on the floor all the time. However, since I am more about bodybuilding then power training right now I think I like the isolation of the chest for shaping and may just stick with it, all opinions welcome, of course. I always keep feet on the floor when performing chest exercises with dumbbells.

----------


## Twist

I don't see a problem with bench press but I only use DBS. Only issue is that when you are compensating for an issue constantly it won't get better.

----------


## tbody66

> I don't see a problem with bench press but I only use DBS. Only issue is that when you are compensating for an issue constantly it won't get better.


Valid, agreed, hey wait, are you saying I'm a wuss cause my bench is so weak?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

It's esitmated that between *2-3% of the entire world* can bench over 300lbs.

Just say'n.


Think about it. I think the % is high.

----------


## gbrice75

Luckily I prefer feet on the ground. I've tried feel in the air as well as on the bench, and in both cases I felt awkward, like I was gonna roll off the bench or something. Definitely feel solid with feet on the ground.

Give it a shot again T!

----------


## tbody66

> It's esitmated that between *2-3% of the entire world* can bench over 300lbs.
> 
> Just say'n.
> 
> 
> Think about it. I think the % is high.


What percentage of those are men?




> Luckily I prefer feet on the ground. I've tried feel in the air as well as on the bench, and in both cases I felt awkward, like I was gonna roll off the bench or something. Definitely feel solid with feet on the ground.
> 
> Give it a shot again T!


All-Right, if it makes you feel better.

----------


## Twist

> Valid, agreed, hey wait, are you saying I'm a wuss cause my bench is so weak?


Not saying that at all. How did you come to that conclusion bro? I haven't tried bench press, nevermind max bench, for so long idk how strong that bench even is. I am pretty positive my max bench is not over 250. So I guess I am the wuss!

----------


## tbody66

> Not saying that at all. How did you come to that conclusion bro? I haven't tried bench press, nevermind max bench, for so long idk how strong that bench even is. I am pretty positive my max bench is not over 250. So I guess I am the wuss!


I didn't come to that conclusion, I was just playin'. Need to get my post count up you know! Hey, no worries, Jay Cutler doesn't do flat bench either, I hear he's pretty near the top of his field.

----------


## Twist

> I didn't come to that conclusion, I was just playin'. Need to get my post count up you know! Hey, no worries, Jay Cutler doesn't do flat bench either, I hear he's pretty near the top of his field.


Yeah but he takes muscletech so he's cheating.

----------


## tbody66

> Yeah but he takes muscletech so he's cheating.


I wish there was a resource out there that posted their exact cycles. It's funny how often that it is quoted "the top ten bodybuilders" do this, think about how much and how often they take things. Studies have shown that men who take testosterone injections and don't work out gain more lean muscle mass than those who workout and don't take steroids . When I was very young and my body produced massive amounts of chemicals I did really stupid things in the gym and got bigger and stronger.

----------


## tbody66

Good day on the diet, slept in a little, not completely recovered from being a little ill monday, had to work late, gym closed when I got home. Looking forward to pics again before and after Thanksgiving!

----------


## Twist

> Good day on the diet, slept in a little, not completely recovered from being a little ill monday, had to work late, gym closed when I got home. Looking forward to pics again before and after Thanksgiving!


Me too. I love pic days haha.

----------


## gbrice75

I hate pics day. Never see a difference, so i'll just post and not look, let you guys do that. Ok, that's a lie - obviously go through them with a fine toothed comb to be sure and get the best ones lol!

----------


## Twist

Haha. Everyone does the same thing.

----------


## tbody66

I always can't stand them when I first take them and compare, then they kinda grow on me. I still wouldn't want to stack them up against anyone elses, but I can usually find something to be positive about as it relates to my personal progress.

----------


## gbrice75

> I always can't stand them when I first take them and compare, then they kinda grow on me. I still wouldn't want to stack them up against anyone elses, but I can usually find something to be positive about as it relates to my personal progress.


I know what ya mean. I hate most of mine too, but find one or two that i'm fairly happy with.

----------


## tbody66

> I know what ya mean. I hate most of mine too, but find one or two that i'm fairly happy with.


Then you make it your avy pic and it woods you up every time you get a glimpse of it and think, dang, I wish I was that sexy beast.... oh wait, I am that sexy beast!

----------


## First6

> Then you make it your avy pic and it woods you up every time you get a glimpse of it and think, dang, I wish I was that sexy beast.... oh wait, I am that sexy beast!


I'm gonna let this slide because I know it was late at night! 
LOL
Funny stuff.

Hey T sorry I have been gone.... BUSY week.

Looking for a progress update!

----------


## tbody66

> I'm gonna let this slide because I know it was late at night! 
> LOL
> Funny stuff.
> 
> Hey T sorry I have been gone.... BUSY week.
> 
> Looking for a progress update!


Glad you are back, I totally understand the BUSY week thing. 

Thanks for letting the narcissistic confession slide!

----------


## gbrice75

> Then you make it your avy pic and it woods you up every time you get a glimpse of it and think, dang, I wish I was that sexy beast.... oh wait, I am that sexy beast!


Lmao I won't disagree!

----------


## tbody66

> Lmao I won't disagree!


With your avy, how could you???

----------


## Twist

I disagree with you guys completely. I think I look great in real life, but when some bastard like marcus or fireguy post next to me I go back to the drawing board... assholes

And pretty soon you guys are gonna pass me up.

----------


## tbody66

> I disagree with you guys completely. I think I look great in real life, but when some bastard like marcus or fireguy post next to me I go back to the drawing board... assholes
> 
> And pretty soon you guys are gonna pass me up.


you don't like our avy's?  :Tear:

----------


## First6

> Lmao I won't disagree!


Wait a minute. I gotta get to the bottom of this right now!
GB - You think T is a sexy beast !!?? Did I read that right? 
LOL
I joke

----------


## tbody66

> Wait a minute. I gotta get to the bottom of this right now!
> GB - You think T is a sexy beast !!?? Did I read that right? 
> LOL
> I joke


And you don't???

----------


## First6

> And you don't???


Oh all right maybe a little.
LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> I disagree with you guys completely. I think I look great in real life, but when some bastard like marcus or fireguy post next to me I go back to the drawing board... assholes
> 
> And pretty soon you guys are gonna pass me up.


LoL Twist, I hear you. I hate looking at Marcus' new avy.... I know i'm starting to sound homo because this is like the 4th time i'm commenting on his guns... but wtf dude... THICK. Then I look at my string beans and vomit! 

Look at FG's avy and see every fvcking muscle separation and striation.... then I look at my soft white body and vomit - again!




> Wait a minute. I gotta get to the bottom of this right now!
> GB - You think T is a sexy beast !!?? Did I read that right? 
> LOL
> I joke


I'm man enough to admit it!!!




> And you don't???


Haha you know he does. T is unresistable!

----------


## tbody66

I love the love and give you all all the love back.

----------


## tbody66

I hit the gym today, after missing squats for two weeks, my diet was crap today, up late, ran into problem after problem so missed two meals, bumped my weight up to 275lbs for my squats and got 6 full sets of 10, hip below knee, before my body was done.

----------


## gbrice75

Don't worry about the diet, it happens. Congrats on the squats!!!

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, I appreciate that.

I think I'm going to post pics wednesday and then wait a week and a half and post again the next weekend, what do you think about that?

----------


## First6

Gee I wonder what your trying to avoid. LOL
Yeah sounds like a plan. Look forward to seeing them tomorrow.

----------


## tbody66

> Gee I wonder what your trying to avoid. LOL
> Yeah sounds like a plan. Look forward to seeing them tomorrow.


I actually stepped on ths scale today, haven't done so in almost a whole month, and I can see my upper abs a little, so I'm thinking I may be close to that 15% I was trying to get to. I look so much different and thought I'd weigh like 178lbs, I weighed 184.6, and I've sucked up another notch in the belt and lost another inch off the belly.

----------


## Twist

> I actually stepped on ths scale today, haven't done so in almost a whole month, and I can see my upper abs a little, so I'm thinking I may be close to that 15% I was trying to get to. I look so much different and thought I'd weigh like 178lbs, I weighed 184.6, and I've sucked up another notch in the belt and lost another inch off the belly.


 Killin it!

----------


## tbody66

> Killin it!


I'll let you be the judge, I'm taking pics thanksgiving morning and posting, so I'll be looking forward to all the critique so I can dial it in even further starting friday.

----------


## First6

Nice going T!

----------


## First6

Where you been today T?
You in the gym all day getting ready for the pics? lol
Missed ya around here!

----------


## tbody66

> Where you been today T?
> You in the gym all day getting ready for the pics? lol
> Missed ya around here!


Had to work twice as long today making deliveries so I can spend tomorrow with the family, but I'm making up for my lack of posts throughout the day right now.

----------


## tbody66

Bodyfat estimates and honest criticizm wanted!

----------


## scotty51312

TB looks like you're making excelent progress compared to the beginning pics, lot more curvature in the arms some seperation in the different delt heads developing. Hard to tell without a back double bicept pic but If i were you I would focus on widening out your lats to help with the taper down to your midsection, Wide grip pulldowns/pullups if you're not doing them already. You can tell you've lost some weight around the midsection which makes it a little harder to judge bodyfat so I'm guessing around 15% + or - a point or so. keep up the good work Your bodyfat is a little lower than mine at the moment so i'll be posting up some starting pics on my workout thread soon. Thanks for the advice you've given, I'll be watching you as a motivation to myself.

----------


## Twist

Great pics bro! Can you get a comparison up if you have time? Like a recap on diet/training and comparison pics? That would be nice for the guys who don't read the whole thread.

----------


## baseline_9

Agree with twist here

Its nice to have a one post recap of what ur doing as far as diet, training, cardio, lifestyle etc..

B4 and after pocs also in he same post

----------


## tbody66

> TB looks like you're making excelent progress compared to the beginning pics, lot more curvature in the arms some seperation in the different delt heads developing. Hard to tell without a back double bicept pic but If i were you I would focus on widening out your lats to help with the taper down to your midsection, Wide grip pulldowns/pullups if you're not doing them already. You can tell you've lost some weight around the midsection which makes it a little harder to judge bodyfat so I'm guessing around 15% + or - a point or so. keep up the good work Your bodyfat is a little lower than mine at the moment so i'll be posting up some starting pics on my workout thread soon. Thanks for the advice you've given, I'll be watching you as a motivation to myself.


Thanks for all that. I know we are heading to the same place and it's awesome to be traveling together.




> Great pics bro! Can you get a comparison up if you have time? Like a recap on diet/training and comparison pics? That would be nice for the guys who don't read the whole thread.


I'll work on that all this weekend. I'd still like an estimate on the bodyfat in my current pics!

----------


## 19DELTA

Great pics T. Do you realize (i know you do  :Smilie: )how many dudes your age would kill to have your body?

----------


## gbrice75

Great job T, really man, what noticeable changes on you every pic post! It's me who is scared this time, because I KNOW I haven't made as good a stride as you have! 

You're doing excellent bro, just keep doing whatever it is because it's clearly working for you. Respect!

----------


## Damienm05

16-17% - but to the untrained eye you look lower as you have a very thick/strong looking core. I see very noticeable changes all over. The overall physique is very good.

----------


## First6

My eye is not as trained as some but I am gonna also say 16-17%.

That being said. When I was 17% I didn't look NEAR as good as you. Wait... I don't look NEAR as good now! Shit.
You are still moving forward Bro. Still making bigger strides than I am. Makes me feel like I'm slacking.
That first pose you always do is killer! Love the arms and shoulders. You sexy BEAST! lol
Your chest is squaring out. Your shoulders, delts, forearms are really showing more def now to.

----------


## bigcwithane

Awesome improvements T. You're abs are going to be super thick once you get a lower bf. Keep it up!

----------


## tbody66

> Great pics T. Do you realize (i know you do )how many dudes your age would kill to have your body?


I was hoping some half my age wouldn't mind it either.




> Great job T, really man, what noticeable changes on you every pic post! It's me who is scared this time, because I KNOW I haven't made as good a stride as you have! 
> 
> You're doing excellent bro, just keep doing whatever it is because it's clearly working for you. Respect!


That is definitely the plan, changing the diet and workout up this weekend to dial it in even more for the next set of pics.




> 16-17% - but to the untrained eye you look lower as you have a very thick/strong looking core. I see very noticeable changes all over. The overall physique is very good.


I totally respect your eye and opinion, not where I'd like to be, but better than I thought was possible. I am shooting for 15% by dec 23rd, GB and my original deadline, with 12% by Mar 1st, 2011. I started this deal at 23% or so. As long as I'm still progressing then I'm motivated to keep on keeping on!




> My eye is not as trained as some but I am gonna also say 16-17%.
> 
> That being said. When I was 17% I didn't look NEAR as good as you. Wait... I don't look NEAR as good now! Shit.
> You are still moving forward Bro. Still making bigger strides than I am. Makes me feel like I'm slacking.
> That first pose you always do is killer! Love the arms and shoulders. You sexy BEAST! lol
> Your chest is squaring out. Your shoulders, delts, forearms are really showing more def now to.


Thank you very much. This all means tons to me, makes me hit it harder every time I go to the gym, and gives me the nudge I need if I'm thinking about eating crap, knowing that I will post pics and you guys will keep it real for me.




> Awesome improvements T. You're abs are going to be super thick once you get a lower bf. Keep it up!


Thanks bigc, I wouldn't ask you, or anyone else, to do anything I wouldn't, plus I figure if I can do it then you have no excuse!

----------


## First6

Maybe 15-16
I don't know I keep looking and keep going back and forth

----------


## mesonerz

been following this thread from the beginning. great progress so far. keep it up brah.

----------


## tbody66

> Maybe 15-16
> I don't know I keep looking and keep going back and forth


That's okay, sweetheart, take your time, I'm okay with the truth even if the numbers are higher!




> been following this thread from the beginning. great progress so far. keep it up brah.


You know that's exactly what's going to happen, thanks for the support, it means alot to me, seriously!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, I mis-quoted my own thread. On 9/01/10 I was 31.8% bf, on 10/01/10 I was 22.2% and now you are saying I'm between 15 and 17, so, that means I have lost between 15 and 17 percent bodyfat in three months. My weight has been consistent throughout, so let's just have some mathematical fun, shall we???

185lbs @ 32% bf = 125.8 lbm/59.2 lbs bf - one month later
185lbs @ 22% bf = 144.3 lbm/40.7 lbs bf 18.5 lbs lbm gain/18.5 lbs of bf lost - two months later
185lbs @ 17% bf = 153.6 lbm/31.4 lbs bf 9.3 lbs lbm gain/9.3 lbs of bf lost since last check if we use 185lbs @ 15% bf = 157.3 lbm/27.7 lbs bf 10 lbs lbm gain/10 lbs of bf lost

*Even if I'm at the higher current bodyfat, let's look at three months results
27.8 lbs of muscle gained, 27.8 lbs of fat lost.* 
I understand there are several other factors, water retention, etc.... etc... etc..., but I'll take those results any three months of any year, how about you guys???

----------


## Damienm05

> Okay, I mis-quoted my own thread. On 9/01/10 I was 31.8% bf, on 10/01/10 I was 22.2% and now you are saying I'm between 15 and 17, so, that means I have lost between 15 and 17 percent bodyfat in three months. My weight has been consistent throughout, so let's just have some mathematical fun, shall we???
> 
> 185lbs @ 32% bf = 125.8 lbm/59.2 lbs bf - one month later
> 185lbs @ 22% bf = 144.3 lbm/40.7 lbs bf 18.5 lbs lbm gain/18.5 lbs of bf lost - two months later
> 185lbs @ 17% bf = 153.6 lbm/31.4 lbs bf 9.3 lbs lbm gain/9.3 lbs of bf lost since last check if we use 185lbs @ 15% bf = 157.3 lbm/27.7 lbs bf 10 lbs lbm gain/10 lbs of bf lost
> 
> *Even if I'm at the higher current bodyfat, let's look at three months results
> 27.8 lbs of muscle gained, 27.8 lbs of fat lost.* 
> I understand there are several other factors, water retention, etc.... etc... etc..., but I'll take those results any three months of any year, how about you guys???


Yes, fantastic results so far. Just goes to show you what dedication to a solid, dialed-in diet and training program can do. I know plenty of guys, some of whom think they're 12-week progress is excellent, who've lowered their body fat just as well but didn't add any lean mass and in some cases, lost some. Therefore, they may have cut their bf% in half but they don't really look like bodybuilders. You, on the other hand, have thickened just about every trainable portion of your body and have the appearance, at 17%, of someone as low as 12% - when you look at it that way, it's a prime example of how being patient and using the fat burning properties of LBM as opposed to starvation is a better way.

----------


## tbody66

I didn't like my rear double bi pose from Thursday morning, so took one today to post, I couldn't get it small enough to load it, if I cut it anymore my arms have to be removed. Also have a pic of my dad, he came up and worked out with me this morning, he's 69 years old.

I measured my bodyfat on the scale at the gym, exactly 18%. My dad has gotten out of shape since he returned from Iraq and went to driving a truck here in the states, he shot up to 13.4% bf at 160lbs.

----------


## gbrice75

I'm glad you set that March goal of 12% T, because I would like to continue this (actually, it really only STARTS for me after the new year) with you and I had the same timeframe in mind, around March, to hit my 10% goal. I HAVE to be at around 14% now, so if I can't drop 4% bodyfat over the next 3-4 months, i'm quitting the sport!

So point being, we'll continue this thing together.

----------


## tbody66

> I'm glad you set that March goal of 12% T, because I would like to continue this (actually, it really only STARTS for me after the new year) with you and I had the same timeframe in mind, around March, to hit my 10% goal. I HAVE to be at around 14% now, so if I can't drop 4% bodyfat over the next 3-4 months, i'm quitting the sport!
> 
> So point being, we'll continue this thing together.


Sounds great. Besides we'll have plenty of time on our hands since all of these threads, except ours, will be shut down because all of these great people are going to be in the remote trainer contest.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

lol ! true that.

----------


## tbody66

> lol ! true that.


Where have you been, and are you signed up yet?

----------


## tbody66

This is my back double-bi, pose. Let me know what you think, please.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

> Where have you been, and are you signed up yet?


had to tend my family buisness for a little while and take care of my dads business.. he got in a little trouble :P

----------


## Damienm05

Back and front delts look great in that pose! I have a feeling your lower back is going to be popping like crazy at 12%

----------


## Damienm05

> Delts are no joke! I HATE you! You're making me want to quit this shitty cut TONIGHT and start adding mass... i'm SICK of being skinny fat!


If you're skinny fat then we all need to start tren cycles.

----------


## Damienm05

> Delts are no joke! I HATE you! You're making me want to quit this shitty cut TONIGHT and start adding mass... i'm SICK of being skinny fat!


If you're skinny fat then we all need to start tren cycles.

----------


## tbody66

I'm seriously thinking about trying to enter a show next summer, after my 45th birthday? What do you all think, if I get the bf down, could I not take last place in the Masters/Novice division?

----------


## gbrice75

Delts are no joke! I HATE you! You're making me want to quit this shitty cut TONIGHT and start adding mass... i'm SICK of being skinny fat!

----------


## Damienm05

> I'm seriously thinking about trying to enter a show next summer, after my 45th birthday? What do you all think, if I get the bf down, could I not take last place in the Masters/Novice division?


Talk to Fireguy if you're serious about it - that's a good ways off still and with the progress I'm seeing you've already made, I have no doubt you could be successful.

----------


## gbrice75

> If you're skinny fat then we all need to start tren cycles.


BLECH you should see my stomach when I sit. Probably a combo of loose skin too though, which really sucks because I can't do jack about that. LOL sorry for the hijack TB!




> I'm seriously thinking about trying to enter a show next summer, after my 45th birthday? What do you all think, if I get the bf down, could I not take last place in the Masters/Novice division?





> Talk to Fireguy if you're serious about it - that's a good ways off still and with the progress I'm seeing you've already made, I have no doubt you could be successful.


Agreed, and I do think you could do something.

----------


## Damienm05

> BLECH you should see my stomach when I sit. Probably a combo of loose skin too though, which really sucks because I can't do jack about that. LOL sorry for the hijack TB!


I struggled with this forever, thinking it was all body fat but in retrospect, how did I not expect to go from obese to skinny via crash dieting and not have loose skin. It's not what you wanna hear but it just takes time. Finally went away and getting thicker abs definitely helped. Took a while - it WILL go away though!

----------


## tbody66

Thank you both. I'm still in the "considering" stages.

----------


## marcus300

Excellent progress and you can clearly see the hard work you have put into this, delts look great and condition is fine, areas to work on would be back width and tri's IMHO, best of luck and keep going :Smilie:

----------


## bigcwithane

I have the same problem gb. Pisses me off everyday.

----------


## gbrice75

> I struggled with this forever, thinking it was all body fat but in retrospect, how did I not expect to go from obese to skinny via crash dieting and not have loose skin. It's not what you wanna hear but it just takes time. Finally went away and getting thicker abs definitely helped. Took a while - it WILL go away though!


Yea, I hear you. If it were just bodyfat, it'd more likely be a big roll as opposed to 6 little crumpled up accordian looking rolls lol. I hate it, but I have no choice but to wait and hope the skin bounces back. I agree with you about building up the abs to fill some of that out. I hardly EVER work abs, but i'm thinking my bodyfat is at a point now where it'd really make a visual difference, so I need to start ASAP!

1x/week? 2x/week?

OMG TB i'm sorry for the hijack - AGAIN. Anybody wants to reply to this, just take it to my thread pls, or PM me.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice job TB.

Remember, I am starting my cutter in a month so don't let me catch up to you  :Big Grin: 

Keep at it man.

----------


## tbody66

I lost my pics I'm having trouble with all this, so I hope this fixes it.

----------


## gbrice75

BS!!!

It's not even pic day/week, you're just showing off now! =P

----------


## Tony Stacks

Nice work!

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Looking good !
Looks like your a lot younger than 40 .

----------


## tbody66

> Looking good !
> Looks like your a lot younger than 40 .


I'm totally okay with that!

----------


## First6

Looking good in those pics T!
Like GB said... makes me wanna quite cutting and BULK NOW! 
I think I'm 2 months away though.

----------


## Rizdizzle

Lookin great TBody!

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking good in those pics T!
> Like GB said... makes me wanna quite cutting and BULK NOW! 
> I think I'm 2 months away though.


Exactly the same for me bro - 3 actually. Feb 28th (or whatever the last day is in that weird ass month!) is D-Day for me. This cut CANNOT go beyond that. I better be showing serious bottom abs by that time. =)

----------


## Twist

Pics tomorrow?

----------


## tbody66

You know I'm down for whenever. I haven't made any progress and my energy levels have plummeted, but I've got it all figured out, and I'll let you know what that is later, have a 15 year olds birthday party to go to.

----------


## gbrice75

> Pics tomorrow?


Next weekend bro - I wanna stay in line with TB and First. =)




> You know I'm down for whenever. I haven't made any progress and my energy levels have plummeted, but I've got it all figured out, and I'll let you know what that is later, have a 15 year olds birthday party to go to.


LoL I have my 35th to go to tomorrow =(

----------


## Twist

> Next weekend bro - I wanna stay in line with TB and First. =)
> * I thought everyone posts pics on saturdays? what did I miss....?*
> 
> 
> LoL I have my 35th to go to tomorrow =(
> *Your 35th? Happy Birthday! Looking better than ever; remember that.*


Bold

----------


## gbrice75

> Bold


Saturday's, yes - but not EVERY Saturday lol! Every other, and tomorrow is the 'off' week. 

Thanks again man. Yep, i'm getting older, but i'll go into my 35th year in the best shape of my life, and this is just the beginning. They haven't seen 'nuthin' yet. I keep thinking in my head... (Jack Nicholson's joker voice in the original Batman movie) "Wait'll they get a load of me..." =)

----------


## tbody66

> LoL I have my 35th to go to tomorrow =(


Happy 35th, I wish I could be there and gift you a Mass Building Super Stack(Enanthate , Deca + D-Bol) with a side GH Kit!

I'm thinking of gifting this to myself for Christmas and running it in January after my mild mass cycle I'm currently on.

----------


## tbody66

Gb????

----------


## gbrice75

> Happy 35th, I wish I could be there and gift you a Mass Building Super Stack(Enanthate , Deca + D-Bol) with a side GH Kit!
> 
> I'm thinking of gifting this to myself for Christmas and running it in January after my mild mass cycle I'm currently on.


This would be sweet! Hey, there's always next year bro!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, kids, here's my diagnoses, I have stalled out on all my progression and I realized that I haven't adjusted any of my calories based upon the new LBM, so I'm thinking that if I adjust my caloric intake up based upon my new TDEE it should fix the problem. Is this logical thinking???

Also did you read this article in MD, Jan 2011, page 74, *Three Meals a Day Best for Weight Loss?*?

----------


## First6

> Okay, kids, here's my diagnoses, I have stalled out on all my progression and I realized that I haven't adjusted any of my calories based upon the new LBM, so I'm thinking that if I adjust my caloric intake up based upon my new TDEE it should fix the problem. Is this logical thinking???


Yeah sounds right. (kinda falls into the category of "duh" right. LOL - I kid)
Break up your goals into percentages for me. I forget what you are really trying to achieve. (EX. 60% working toward fat loss/40%working toward muscle gain)
I always thought you were just going for fat loss but somwhere along the way I think I remember you saying your on cycle.

----------


## gbrice75

> Okay, kids, here's my diagnoses, I have stalled out on all my progression and I realized that I haven't adjusted any of my calories based upon the new LBM, so I'm thinking that if I adjust my caloric intake up based upon my new TDEE it should fix the problem. Is this logical thinking???[/B]?


100% yes. As body composition changes, so will your TDEE. It always needs to be re-evaluated and adjusted.

----------


## tbody66

Yeah, it was a "DUH", I knew that, but wanted to share anyway.

I am on cycle, but have been focusing on fat loss. Although I must say, I've always been a believer in more muscle burns fat!

I did chest/triceps tonight and I started a 5x5 routine last week, so it was my second week on the new program, flat bench was 275lbs for my work sets, and I do my last set to failure to see if I need to up my weight and did 7 reps on my last set, I currently weight 187lbs, so I thought this was pretty good, then on to Incline bench 205lbs for my sets and last set was also 7 reps, then incline dumbbell flyes followed by skull crushers, my flyes are just three sets of 11 reps, I did 30lbs, 35lbs and then 40lbs for my work sets and my skull crushers were ez curl bar plus 50lbs on each side so I guess 115-120lbs depending on the weight of the ez curl bar.

I have been experiencing quite a bit of minor cramping during lifting and am wondering how terrible it would be to throw a banana into my diet?

Now you kinda know what's new with me, give me that feedback so I can dial this bad-boy in!

----------


## Twist

Tbody can you give me the breakdown of how your progress has been so far? I mean, what are you measuring your progress with? I can't find anywhere to comment as I see nothing really posted to comment on. I could post whore like all you guys but.... Well maybe I'll do that a little.

----------


## tbody66

> Tbody can you give me the breakdown of how your progress has been so far? I mean, what are you measuring your progress with? I can't find anywhere to comment as I see nothing really posted to comment on. I could post whore like all you guys but.... Well maybe I'll do that a little.


read post #328, that's still about the most accurate up-to-date info.

The mirror, the belt, the suit, feedback from my wife and from you guys, the guys at the gym, my lifts, people that I see once a week every week with my job, these are all my progress measuring devices.

----------


## Newyorkrockstar

> read post #328, that's still about the most accurate up-to-date info.
> 
> The mirror, the belt, the suit, feedback from my wife and from you guys, the guys at the gym, my lifts, people that I see once a week every week with my job, these are all my progress measuring devices.


very impressive progress i skimmed thru thread and your killing it, keep it up its all about consistency ... lol btw the suit is a great way to measure progress, literary... my tailer loves me latley lol

----------


## tbody66

I know that's right!

Every week someone says I need to tell my wife to stop washing my shirts in hot water!

----------


## Twist

> Okay, I mis-quoted my own thread. On 9/01/10 I was 31.8% bf, on 10/01/10 I was 22.2% and now you are saying I'm between 15 and 17, so, that means I have lost between 15 and 17 percent bodyfat in three months. My weight has been consistent throughout, so let's just have some mathematical fun, shall we???
> 
> 185lbs @ 32% bf = 125.8 lbm/59.2 lbs bf - one month later
> 185lbs @ 22% bf = 144.3 lbm/40.7 lbs bf 18.5 lbs lbm gain/18.5 lbs of bf lost - two months later
> 185lbs @ 17% bf = 153.6 lbm/31.4 lbs bf 9.3 lbs lbm gain/9.3 lbs of bf lost since last check if we use 185lbs @ 15% bf = 157.3 lbm/27.7 lbs bf 10 lbs lbm gain/10 lbs of bf lost
> 
> *Even if I'm at the higher current bodyfat, let's look at three months results
> 27.8 lbs of muscle gained, 27.8 lbs of fat lost.* 
> I understand there are several other factors, water retention, etc.... etc... etc..., but I'll take those results any three months of any year, how about you guys???


Sick bro 27.8 is great! I would advise you to pick up your cardio game and try to get to a lower bf by the end of this cycle. If weight stays the same, we know muscle mass went up, and therefore the fat loss has to have come down. Let's assume 10lbs is water weight (safe side, probably more like 6), this means the rest is going to be muscle and fat loss mix. 
If you were to hypothetically come off cycle tomorrow, and keep all of your gains from this cycle, all that you would lose would be 10lbs of water. Now this would put you at about 175lbs. Your bf% would go up slightly due to less mass and most of it coming from your muscles, but you would still be 10 lbs down and about half the bf% that you started from. 
I would say end result now would be 175lbs at 17%bf. 

PCT is tricky and this is why I said that you should try to lower your bf before the cycle ends; you will want to eat more to preserve the muscle you just gained. Eating more with low levels of testosterone (until it rebounds) is a perfect environment for fat gain. This is why low levels of bf are a good idea.

If you are on trt this is much easier, are you? If so then basically you will be able to keep much of what you end your cycle at.

How long is left in your cycle?

----------


## tbody66

four more weeks of the current cycle. I will run clomid and nolvadex after.

----------


## Twist

Yeah four more weeks I would start to try to drop bf so you can afford to overeat on your pct. On cycle you will still gain muscle anyway. Just add in some more cardio but up your cals a little too.

----------


## tbody66

Will do, thanks Twist!

----------


## Twist

> Will do, thanks Twist!


No problem bro. You might look leaner off cycle. Can't tell at this point but time will tell.

----------


## gbrice75

Bump for pics!

----------


## tbody66

10/02/10



12/11/10

----------


## tbody66

first pic in the series is from 10/2/10 the next is from today 12/11/10, should be a side by side comparison of my progress, the last pic of the five is a shot from today that I don't have a pic from before of that pose, so it's lika a bonus pic. I need bf estimates and critiques please!

----------


## tbody66

again

----------


## tbody66

again, again

----------


## tbody66

again, again and again

----------


## Twist

I would say 15lbs muscle gain and 10lbs fat loss. That's what your ratio looks like to me. Great job Tbody!

----------


## bigcwithane

Tbody great job brotha ill have the pics posted up later for you I'm trying to get someone to take mine so i dobt use my phone

----------


## tbody66

> I would say 15lbs muscle gain and 10lbs fat loss. That's what your ratio looks like to me. Great job Tbody!


Thanks




> Tbody great job brotha ill have the pics posted up later for you I'm trying to get some
> one to take mine so i dobt use my phone


Can't wait!

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn, quads and delts are blowing up. Nice going brother.

----------


## tbody66

> Damn, quads and delts are blowing up. Nice going brother.


Thanks brother, gonna get the rest growing too, I hope!

----------


## gbrice75

Very very evident LBM gains with fat loss. Just look at the love handles in any of your back poses... night and day. Delts are your best feature IMO - if you can get my delts popping like yours (or at least help me confirm I was born with the fvcking muscle in my body), I'll be forever in your debt.

Wheels are good and thick, just gotta continue cutting bodyfat to get some def. on them. Biggest group needing to be brought up IMO is lats. Welcome to my nightmare. 

Overall, great job again, great overall progress TB!

----------


## tbody66

> Very very evident LBM gains with fat loss. Just look at the love handles in any of your back poses... night and day. Delts are your best feature IMO - if you can get my delts popping like yours (or at least help me confirm I was born with the fvcking muscle in my body), I'll be forever in your debt.
> 
> Wheels are good and thick, just gotta continue cutting bodyfat to get some def. on them. Biggest group needing to be brought up IMO is lats. Welcome to my nightmare. 
> 
> Overall, great job again, great overall progress TB!


Thanks, GB, I'm doing 5x5's with back on mondays, so I do deadlifts as my first lift fresh off a rested weekend. I already went from 225lbs for my sets week one to 275lbs week two. I'm hoping this makes my back grow. I still don't like the arms either and have to agree with the shoulders being the dominant bodypart.

No vote on which one to make the new avy? Maybe I'll just do most muscular like you, but I'm too fat to pull that one off.

----------


## Damienm05

Delts have really come up big time. Everything looks good. The only lacking area I see (lacking only compared to the rest, not in general) is lat width but from the sound of that deadlift increase, you should be on your way up. Not sure if you're already doing it but a tip I got on here a while back, I wanna say from Twist but I can't recall, is to squeeze your back/traps together at the top of the lift and hold it before going back down. I definitely noticed some mirror changes after a couple weeks. Anyway, I'd still go with double bi/back pose for avi.

----------


## Damienm05

Not to mention, you're like me and store that last bit in the form of love-handles and not in the front. You'll look a lot wider when those dissipate soon.

----------


## gbrice75

> No vote on which one to make the new avy? Maybe I'll just do most muscular like you, but I'm too fat to pull that one off.


I'll have to give it some thought - but i'd say go with most muscular for now. I'm too fat for it too bro... the way my meaty stomach and loose 'fat boy's skin hangs over. Cropping is your best friend. =)




> squeeze your back/traps together at the top of the lift and hold it before going back down.


I've been doing this for a little while now... it thought I 'invented' it but then realized i'm not that brilliant. Anyway, I look at it as sort of a hybrid deadlift/shrug. Not a complete shrug, just a little squeeze.

----------


## Damienm05

I'm about to go do it now. Just started my new routine where I do back/tris together and I've been ending the workout with super-det dips/deads. Possibly the greatest thing ever.

----------


## tbody66

All good stuff, boys, thanks as always, for everything!

----------


## Twist

Deadlifts - Overhand grip (use grips for hold if your hands can't hang; if your hands can hang, then you aren't lifting enough), wide grip, on the way up pull hard with your upper back and lats, at the top squeeze lats and back as if you are trying to pinch a pencil between your middle traps. 
I started posting this after Milos Sarcev pointed it out.

----------


## tbody66

> Deadlifts - Overhand grip (use grips for hold if your hands can't hang; if your hands can hang, then you aren't lifting enough), wide grip, on the way up pull hard with your upper back and lats, at the top squeeze lats and back as if you are trying to pinch a pencil between your middle traps. 
> I started posting this after Milos Sarcev pointed it out.


I'll start this tomorrow, thanks, Twist!

----------


## First6

> I would say 15lbs muscle gain and 10lbs fat loss. That's what your ratio looks like to me. Great job Tbody!


Agree with this. Translates into a great job! keep that going and you will be setting new goals as you surpass your current ones in no time.

----------


## tbody66

Thank's, first, glad to have you back!

----------


## First6

Thanks T. Glad to be back. buuuuuutttt unfortionatly I am gone again. Won't be back until Thurs night. (def falls into the category of "things that suck")

----------


## gbrice75

Talk to u soon First, stay strong brotha!

----------


## tbody66

Haven't worked out this week and doesn't look like I'll get to either. Oh well, life, gotta love it, use it to rest up and grow hard on next week.

----------


## gbrice75

> Haven't worked out this week and doesn't look like I'll get to either. Oh well, life, gotta love it, use it to rest up and grow hard on next week.


THIS! Sometimes a week off can be the best thing for you, and growth explodes again when you get back on. I'm due one shortly myself.

----------


## Damienm05

I've always wondered if it would be a good plateau buster to structure your split in a way where you do every major group oncer per week in a 5-day series, while leaving out a single upper-body group each week (arms, chest, back, delts, never legs). Maybe it's hairbrained but I've always made gains coming off a week off.

----------


## gbrice75

There might be something to it. I don't see how an extra week's rest can hurt anything. That muscle group would be primed, 100% recovered and thensome, and ready to kill.

----------


## bigcwithane

I know after a week off I cone back stronger than ever. I'm do pretty soon from lifting but I still need the cardio. I'm going on vacation to Arizona then up to Colorado so ill be drinking only protein shakes and whatever healthy good bbing food I can find.

Hey t are you gonna make me a new workout until we start the comp. Or should I throw one I have up my sleeve together until then

----------


## tbody66

> I know after a week off I cone back stronger than ever. I'm do pretty soon from lifting but I still need the cardio. I'm going on vacation to Arizona then up to Colorado so ill be drinking only protein shakes and whatever healthy good bbing food I can find.
> 
> Hey t are you gonna make me a new workout until we start the comp. Or should I throw one I have up my sleeve together until then


I think you could come up with something fun for the next two or three weeks.




> There might be something to it. I don't see how an extra week's rest can hurt anything. That muscle group would be primed, 100% recovered and thensome, and ready to kill.





> I've always wondered if it would be a good plateau buster to structure your split in a way where you do every major group oncer per week in a 5-day series, while leaving out a single upper-body group each week (arms, chest, back, delts, never legs). Maybe it's hairbrained but I've always made gains coming off a week off.


Okay, how insane does this sound???

I've been thinking about doing this over the course of an entire year:

8 wks 5x5's (example - 315lb squats, 275lb bench presses, 315 deadlifts - this is about where I am right now) followed by
8 wks 6x6's (my theory is you should be able to handle the same weights you did for the 5x5's) take one week off from the gym followed by
8 wks 7x7's (same weight) take one week off from the gym followed by
8 wks 8x8's take one week off from the gym followed by
8 wks 9x9's take one week off from the gym followed by
8 wks 10x10's

If my theory of progressive strength training was correct you would be doing 10x10's with the weight you can currently only do 5x5's with, then drop back to the 5x5's for the next year and you should be 50 - 100lbs heavier on every lift? Problems with my hypothesis, yes, but doable to a degree??? Absolutely, you should also be able to constantly shock the muscles into growth, especially if you are only doing it for the core lifts and keep the supporting or secondary bodypart lifts to a mix of exercises that are changing with each eight week routine.

----------


## Twist

I don't think that will work bro. I heard some story once that went something like, "if you carry a cow up a hill everyday since it is little you will be able to carry it up the hill when it is grown." now I took that way out of context but you get the point. It doesnt work like that. It's not that you won't make gains, but I would go about it differently. You might be able to hit 10x5 though. Still highly doubt it. 

How are gains and everything coming along bro?

----------


## gbrice75

> I don't think that will work bro. I heard some story once that went something like, "if you carry a cow up a hill everyday since it is little you will be able to carry it up the hill when it is grown." now I took that way out of context but you get the point. It doesnt work like that. It's not that you won't make gains, but I would go about it differently. You might be able to hit 10x5 though. Still highly doubt it. 
> 
> How are gains and everything coming along bro?


I heard this exact same story, except it was a pig. Just an analogy to explain progressive overload.

TB - not sure about that one bro, it's very ambitious! Are you willing to potentially give up nearly a year of 'normal' progress to put your theory to the test?

----------


## First6

> I think you could come up with something fun for the next two or three weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, how insane does this sound???
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this over the course of an entire year:
> ...


I dont think this will work T. The problem is that there is no pregressive progress. Make sense. You are asking your body to do the same thing (and get used to it) for 8 weeks and then suddenly do more. and repeat. You need more consistant building. If your first 8 weeks are maxed out. why do you think you would magically (for lack of better term) be able to do more on the 9th week? You didn't progress up to doing any more.



> I heard this exact same story, except it was a pig. Just an analogy to explain progressive overload.
> 
> TB - not sure about that one bro, it's very ambitious! Are you willing to potentially give up nearly a year of 'normal' progress to put your theory to the test?


I think he would see on the 9th week that this is going to be a problem. He might Man his way through the second 8 weeks but by then no way will the 3rd set of 8 weeks work out. 

T - I like the way you think. On paper this sounds awesome. I just dont know that your body could keep up with your head on it. 

Wow just realized how negative I am being. Sorry for that. Not intentional. On a positive note. In my opinion, You look like you have made some crazy progress! Looking great bro!

----------


## gbrice75

> I dont think this will work T. The problem is that there is no pregressive progress. Make sense. You are asking your body to do the same thing (and get used to it) for 8 weeks and then suddenly do more. and repeat. You need more consistant building. If your first 8 weeks are maxed out. why do you think you would magically (for lack of better term) be able to do more on the 9th week? You didn't progress up to doing any more.
> 
> I think he would see on the 9th week that this is going to be a problem. He might Man his way through the second 8 weeks but by then no way will the 3rd set of 8 weeks work out. 
> 
> T - I like the way you think. On paper this sounds awesome. I just dont know that your body could keep up with your head on it. 
> 
> Wow just realized how negative I am being. Sorry for that. Not intentional. On a positive note. In my opinion, You look like you have made some crazy progress! Looking great bro!


You're not being negative, you're giving your honest opinion. If it were me, i'd appreciate the honesty - nothing I hate more then people telling me 'yea, go for it' or something to that effect when they don't really believe it. I'm pretty sure TB will feel the same way.

----------


## tbody66

It's all good, my brothers. I love you and appreciate each of you. I'll post more later.

----------


## tbody66

Originally posted by FireGuy on another thread, just copied and pasted here to respond in a more appropriate venue.
*I have been racking my brain trying to figure out a way to respectively respond to your posts and I am failing miserably cause the best I can come up with is, I think you are completely full of shit TBody. So you believe you gained over 3lbs of muscle (naturally) each week for 8 weeks straight? If this were even remotely close to being true I have a few questions.
Why in the hell dont you have an IFBB Pro Card by now because you obviously have the best genetics on the face of this earth. Again, I dont know how to say this without it sounding offensive but if you can do in 8 weeks what it took me over a decade to do (naturally) how come I look like I do and you look like you do? That's not a redundant question, I really want to know. By your own admission you probably are carrying around 160lbs of lean mass and are around mid teens in bodyfat yet you are capable of adding 30lbs of muscle in 60 days? Is it safe to assume had you been running AAS and a bit of HGH you would have gained 45lbs of muscle in 8 weeks? 

How many competitions have you entered and how many clients have you trained for NPC shows and how did you and you and your clients place? Dont you dare tell me, zero and zero either cause if could get clients to acheive half of what you say you did they should all be cleaning up every show in country. You should also not be promoting the Remote ChallEnge, you should be training top level IFBB bodybuilders and making close to 7 figures a year in income. 

I know this response is not the most pleasant one but I firmly believe you are completely out of touch with reality. 

To the original poster, I apologize for derailing your thread. My advice, do some of your own research and decide who's advice to follow and who's to avoid. 

TBody, I am not going to turn this into a war of words or egos between you and I. If I disagree with your advice in another thread I will simply offer my own and not refute yours. I will say again, I appreciate the time you put in here and the Remote Trainer Challenge is obviously drawing quite a bit of interest. Best of luck to you going forward.* 

This is what I know.

I went to Academy in March of 1988, you show up on Sunday the night pefore classes start and have to be weighed, bodyfat measured and perform bench press for 1rm. I weighed 135lbs with a bodyfat of 11%. At the end of the eight weeks of Academy you do the same thing, I weighed 168lbs with a bodyfat of 14%. I had read a book entitled "High Intensity", a workout/training manual, and I did the exact same exercises as listed sun/tue/thur evenings every week for the eight weeks. The meals provided at academy were cooked by Mennonite/Amish women who from the area and so I had homemade food for each meal and drank whole milk after the kitchen closed. I had no idea about that being an unusual amount of weight/muscle to gain during that period because I was not knowledgable on the subject to much of a degree. I had been lifting since I was 15. I have always been a small guy but quite strong for my size. I had won three gold medals at my first powerlifting meet. I had to have new uniforms sent to me twice during academy due to the weight gain.

I am certain that I do have good genetics. I did not even have to start shaving every day until I was in my thirties. I have no idea how much water retention there could have been during the final measuring or what affect it had on the totality of my results. If you just take it at face value I gained 20.77lbs of lbm over the 8 weeks or 2.59625 lbs per week. Honestly I am quite "hurt" by your response, I absolutely am open to the fact that I am ignorant of many things about diet and exercise, and I have never tried to come off as saying my way is the only way or the best way, nor have I recommended the exact same approach to everyone I've provided advice to. I absolutely know that I gained the weight that I say I gained and have no reason to lie about what I was eating and taking or how I was lifting. The results were measured by staff at Academy who do this for hundreds of people every few months for years and years. There certainly may have been other factors involved and the results could have a plus or minus of some percentage, but I think that doesn't justify you saying that I'm out of touch with reality. Unless I am just a bold faced liar, then your comments are right on and I should not be providing any information to anyone.

You have a much better consistent work ethic than I ever had over the course of my life. I don't think that my results are commonly achieveable, but I know that hitting the same muscles more than one time a week can produce positive results without over-training. I was 21 years old with two small children and a wife and went back to working rotating shifts every week, midnights/evenings/days five days on two days off for the next two years. I never worked on my diet and rarely trained consistently and had no idea what I could have accomplished had I done so. I have always lived in small towns in mid-rural america and almost everything I learned about weight lifting I had to go out of my way to do so. I have never had the pleasure of working with anyone who wanted to become a pro bodybuilder and almost all of my clients have had far different goals than bodybuilding. The other thing about those people is that most of them certainly think they know plenty and don't need some small town/part-time trainer's two cents.

I really have to head to work now, please point out what I didn't cover for you and I will respond in detail to that when I can. I will also offer this to you, if you believe that I am lying about what happened to me just say so, if you think my advice is harmful or mis-leading to a not safe degree, I'll stop providing it here. I train about four people at any given time and I offer advice and write programs for several others throughout the course of a year and have seen good and noticable results from everyone of them, not to the degree that I experienced, but I haven't trained someone under the same circumstances. I thought this was simply a "Arnold" vs "Mike Mentzer" training philosophy issue, but I understand now that you feel there is something wrong with my advice at the core, to an un-safe/harmful level. I would never want to propose or support something that would cause someone years of un-recoverable damage or hinder their growth to the degree that you seem to believe my advice does.

I know you are a very busy person, this is important to me so I do hope you take the time to let me know how I have erred, and how (if at all), I could go about correcting it. Thank you in advance for your time.

----------


## Twist

Although I would definitely be tempted to call bullshit like the others, I do know how newb gains can be. For example, last week I trained a client for the first time. He is 20 years old and phillipino. He is overweight but not obese. We worked the big 4 and he threw up in my office. He cancelled next workout and rescheduled for a week after the first workout. He came in excited and when I asked him why he told me he lost 8pounds. The only thing I did to his diet was change white rice to brown and that workout was the only one he had. Some things although highly unlikely, are possible. But it's when people think these are the norms is when a problem arises. Fireguy is justified in his response and the split doesn't really make sense. But some might benefit from that workout. I would just say it is better to recommend something that is more likely to work before jumping to the extreme programs that will only work for a small few. 

Stick around tbody nobody is suggesting you go anywhere

----------


## gbrice75

I don't know why, but throughout my sleep last night (or lack thereof), this was all on my mind. 

TB, I can tell you're feeling down about this bro. You shouldn't. Fireguy's priority is going to be to protect the boards members, I certainly don't think he meant to hurt you. If you look at it objectively, I think you'll see why alot of people would question the numbers - i.e. X amount of muscle gained in X amount of time (very short). Definitely not saying this didn't happen for you, obviously only you would know that. But they are not typical and would cause alot of people to raise an eyebrow. 

Not really sure what i'm trying to say other then you're a well liked and respected member, and I feel like you're going to fade away now because you feel hurt - don't want that to happen.

----------


## tbody66

Fair enough, I was waiting on FG to respond to the above out of respect for him. I did post that I understood him looking out for the board with his response on the other thread. I have two things to say. 

#1 - I don't lie. 

#2 - I have never told anyone that they can expect the same, but I don't think that I am so genetically gifted that it is impossible to expect similar results for another individual. Obviously Twist is genetically messed up in the negative way, and possibly so is FG, but it isn't fair to say that just because you put on 3lbs of muscle a year anyone that produces more in a shorter period of time has to be a Genetic god or a liar. My point has always been that there are respected trainers and authorities that support and encourage training a muscle group multiple times in a single week. If I have to divide my actual, tested and recorded, results in order to not be accused of lying I find that wrong on several levels. How was I, a 21 year old from Kansas, supposed to know that those were incredible results, there could have been several other factors, and I'm not discounting any of them, but it actually happened. It seems like I need to buy into the "only way to train" cookie cutter workout program mentality. I have never said it is the "only" way to train, or the "best" way to train for everyone, but it certainly works, and may very well be the absolute best way for certain people. Again, I have not given the same workout to everyone who has requested advice, I just have never understood the "one bodypart per week" approach. I know that different muscle groups take different amounts of time to recuperate, depending on the amount of stress put on them during the exercise period, I feel that if your muscles are recovered and you don't train them again, then you are under-training. There are people on here every week that say "I'm thinking about doing X program, and X program is the same workout m-w-f, hitting all bodyparts" I didn't provide them with this information, it is out there. I didn't invent it, I used it and it produced results. I trained a naturally gifted, well built young man last year who had been training hard for two years with the "one bodypart per week" approach, we switched it to a push pull and he put on 7 pounds of muscle in three months. This is a kid who had great form and was going to failure and had no flaws in his routine. It seems as if FG and I disagree on training Philosophy, which I have no issue with. The rest certainly seemed to be him saying that I was not honest, let me assure you that I am a substantially flawed individual, however lying is not anywhere on that list.

----------


## FireGuy

First of all I would like to reiterate what Twist stated, dont go anywhere and dont stop giving advice you believe to be true. Your opinion is always given in a respective manner and we need more members like that. Also, if we all agreed on everything it would get very boring around here. My post may have seemed like a personal attack on you and I can assure you that was not my motive. The ONLY reason I made mention of your/my current condition was because I felt it was very relevent to my statement. Bottom line being if you were capable of such gains I would expect you to be well over 200lbs and sporting single digit bodyfat. Let me also clarify, I did not and am not accusing you of lying. When I am getting close to a show I may wake up around 202 and go to bed around 209(then wake up at 202 again). I am not putting on any bodyfat during the day so I guess I could state I gained 7lbs of muscle in one day. My point being gains in LBM, and BF percentages are often not an accurate reflection of what is really happening. I believe that you believe you gained 30lbs of muscle in 8 weeks. I also believe that it wasnt true. I have been around a great deal of very good bodybuilders in my time and have never witnessed gains even close to the ones you state you have achieved. When I start to take issue with your statements is when you tell other members on here they can gain 15lbs of muscle in 8 weeks..naturally. Unless its an advanced bodybuilder coming off of a month long hunger strike it's just not gonna happen IMHO. I also believe as a certified trainer (no, I dont do it as a living and never will) it is my job to set realistic goals for the people I choose to work with. 

I dont want to name drop or get into whom I have trained with and/or under. I will say my circle of bodybuilding friends ranges from local competitors, national ones as well as two IFBB pros. I dont know a single on of them who trains in the manner you suggest. Does that mean it's wrong...nope...it just means it's abstract. I competed naturally in NPC shows for over 15 years. I got to know a ton of very gifted natural bodybuilders. During that time you know how many moved up a weight class? Zero, 22lbs is what separates NPC weight classes and these guys are busting their asses for years upon years, taking every product on GNC's shelves and not a single one moves up a weight class. Cause once you get the water and fat off the TRUE muscle gains are never what we think they are. 

This brings me to what you stated above, "training philosophies". Yes, ours are not only different, they are polar opposites. My philosophies are pretty basic and there are a hundred different workout routines that can fit into them. Suggesting somebody train Back on Wednesday then come back and hit it again on Friday along with Chest and Shoulders has no place in my training philosophy so am going to 100% diagree with it everytime regardless who is advising it. These same philosophies apply to my beliefs on diet and pretty much everything else in life. Doesnt mean I am right, just means it's my opinion.

I hope this clears up a few things and I honestly appreciate you responding in an articulate and mature manner. 

Thanks,
~FG

----------


## Twist

Back is the most commonly injured muscle due to training injuries and it is a fact that it takes over 3 days to heal (usually 4-5). It is definitely possible to train 2 bodyparts per week, and I do it sometimes. I just think that it is very hard to train all body parts 2x per week and eat enough food and rest enough to repair it. If all you were to do were eat and rest then it could work, especially with aas. But most can't and won't do that. It also depends on the workouts and on the exercises. Every time you do cardio you are working legs and that can be 7x per week.

----------


## tbody66

Thank you FG for responding and shedding additional light on everything. I am certainly willing to, and will do so, take a hard look at why I believe the way I believe and am not beyond changing my approach if and when it is not in the best interest of the individual being trained.

Thank you Twist, also, for always providing your views, and logic behind them, in a very respectful and insightful manner. I have several thoughts on all of this and would love to just kind of "share" them in an "open my mouth and think out loud" sort of way, which I will do here when I have the time and hopefully can get some more insight from both of you and others.

Thank's again, I'm much more right with the world now.

----------


## First6

Keep moving forward T. Pics this sat!
In fact if there was ever a time to turn it up let's do it now!
Let's start posting pics every sat. I know the every 2 week thing is good for seeing bigger/better results but I usually slack a little after pic saturday and and allow myself to not work as hard for 2-3 days. If I had to post pics every sat I wouldnt do that. The end result would be bigger/better results.
What do ya say? You down for every sat pics with me?

----------


## gbrice75

I'm glad this was made right. Now that that's out of the way, let's all get to our respective gyms, follow our respective routines, and RIP IT UP! =)

----------


## First6

> I'm glad this was made right. Now that that's out of the way, let's all get to our respective gyms, follow our respective routines, and RIP IT UP! =)


 Amen

----------


## tbody66

I'm down with pics whenever and wherever wearing whatever, you dig?

Rock-n-roll times kids, rock-n-roll!

----------


## First6

> I'm down with pics whenever and wherever wearing whatever, you dig?
> 
> Rock-n-roll times kids, rock-n-roll!


Nice! 
That' makes it You, Me, Big, and prob gb for every week then! We are def gonna tear it up!

----------


## gbrice75

Sucks that this weeks pics fall on Xmas day. Xmas eve is huge for my wife's family (Pollaks from the motherland lol) so... i'll probably be getting mine taken Fri. morning.

----------


## First6

> Sucks that this weeks pics fall on Xmas day. Xmas eve is huge for my wife's family (Pollaks from the motherland lol) so... i'll probably be getting mine taken Fri. morning.


That'll work!

----------


## tbody66

I can't wait to show you what two weeks of not being fatithful to your diet in the least and only lifting 3 days out of 8 scheduled workouts looks like, then heading into Jesus' birthday party feeding frenzy.

----------


## First6

HaHa I dont need YOUR pics to show me what that looks like. I own a mirror.

----------


## tbody66

> HaHa I dont need YOUR pics to show me what that looks like. I own a mirror.


Then I will post my pics on your site and you post your pics on mine and we will see how many people say "Wow" Amazing Improvement, to me and, "Oh My" you fat over-eating, under-training, POS, to you.

----------


## gbrice75

LoL you are both insane and probably hardly look different, if at all! 

Hey, I haven't had the best 2 weeks either - don't expect any miracles here either.

----------


## First6

> Then I will post my pics on your site and you post your pics on mine and we will see how many people say "Wow" Amazing Improvement, to me and, "Oh My" you fat over-eating, under-training, POS, to you.


 HaHa yeah and they will all tell you how much muscle you lost to!

----------


## First6

> LoL you are both insane and probably hardly look different, if at all! 
> 
> Hey, I haven't had the best 2 weeks either - don't expect any miracles here either.


Yeah but you say that every week. I only say it when it's true!!
LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah but you say that every week. I only say it when it's true!!
> LOL


LoL maybe so, but trust me when I say it, I believe it and MEAN it, I never just say it as in fishing for compliments or something along those lines!

----------


## tbody66

You are both crazy and in for an amazing surprise.

----------


## tbody66

I didn't, nor am I planning on, post pictures.

----------


## gbrice75

> I didn't, nor am I planning on, post pictures.


^^^ x2. I am disgusted beyond belief right now. I want a crane to stick hooks through my fat torso, hoist me up over a canyon, and drop me right in so I plummet to my death and get what I deserve.

Ok, sorry for the dramatic daydream! =)

----------


## bass

tBody66, you've done an amazing job bro, congratulations!

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, bass.

Welcome back "old GB"

----------


## gbrice75

> Welcome back "old GB"


Lmao, he's only here for this week. Next week, i'll pi$$ all over that guy. =)

----------


## tbody66

> Lmao, he's only here for this week. Next week, i'll pi$$ all over that guy. =)


you should poop on him too!

----------


## traintough

Try to cut the sugar out of your coffee. It made a big difference for me.

----------


## gbrice75

> Try to cut the sugar out of your coffee. It made a big difference for me.


He refuses to!!!

----------


## gbrice75

TB, been meaning to ask you this - did you ever get my PM with the diet, etc? You didn't comment one way or the other - let me know if you didn't receive it and i'll resend.

----------


## tbody66

I got it and I have promised myself to stick to it religiously beginning next monday. My kids have been here all week, riding with me on my route and so I treat them to whatever they want for lunch and eat dinners as a family while I have them here and my wife doesn't like me being so anal with the little ones here, and I can't blame her, I can get pretty grumpy when I'm dieting strictly. My gym is closed the rest of the week so I am refusing to feel guilty about any of it and I'll just hit it so hard come next year that it will be everything I need it to be. I also finished the last of my gear so I'll need to be even more strict with everything for the next two months, it all works just like it needs to, IMO.

I will take sugar out of my coffee in Feb if there is anything glaring about my lack of progress in Jan.

----------


## gbrice75

> I got it and I have promised myself to stick to it religiously beginning next monday. My kids have been here all week, riding with me on my route and so I treat them to whatever they want for lunch and eat dinners as a family while I have them here and my wife doesn't like me being so anal with the little ones here, and I can't blame her, I can get pretty grumpy when I'm dieting strictly. My gym is closed the rest of the week so I am refusing to feel guilty about any of it and I'll just hit it so hard come next year that it will be everything I need it to be. I also finished the last of my gear so I'll need to be even more strict with everything for the next two months, it all works just like it needs to, IMO.
> 
> I will take sugar out of my coffee in Feb if there is anything glaring about my lack of progress in Jan.


Cool bro, and no worries - you have the right attitude. Take the week, enjoy life with your family, that's more important then any of this that we do for ourselves. Next week we will all be super focused together. 

PS - we can talk in detail via PM's, but I didn't consider your cycle or the fact that you were coming off with that diet. I have you eating at a deficit due to the lack of cardio - i'm now afraid of you losing gains.

Do this - eat AT maintenance leading up to and throughout PCT. ANY cardio you can get in, do it. The more the better. After PCT, we can back off on calories a bit. Adjust macros by just adding a bit to each meal, or make the earlier meals bigger and leave the late ones as is. 

Sorry, got ahead of myself here. Too lazy to initiate a PM.

----------


## tbody66

It's all good, brother. I'm going to be spending tons of time on the Challange. Did you catch the title admin gave me under my name?

----------


## First6

Where's those pics T? Today was the day!

----------


## tbody66

hectic weekend, I'll post them tonight.

----------


## First6

Hey T What happened to your thread???
You still on the wagon or what? Where are you at?

----------


## tbody66

work, internet issues and the remote trainer/physique transformation challange have my attention. 6 weeks until we leave for hawaii though, so I need to get back hardcore.

----------


## gettingthere

Must have read this hole thread, excellent work tb. Good motivation for people to come and look at. you will deserve that trip to hawaii

----------


## tbody66

> Must have read this hole thread, excellent work tb. Good motivation for people to come and look at. you will deserve that trip to hawaii


Thank you sir, my wife is pretty excited, 44 days til lift-off.

----------


## gbrice75

I was worried about you for a bit, but glad to see you're still alive, lol! I figured you were wrapped up with the challenge, it's ALOT tougher and more demanding then I expected (wasn't taking it lightly to begin with)! 

Don't put TOO much effort into yours though - I mean after all, you're NOT going to win with me and my people in this thing! =P

----------


## tbody66

> I was worried about you for a bit, but glad to see you're still alive, lol! I figured you were wrapped up with the challenge, it's ALOT tougher and more demanding then I expected (wasn't taking it lightly to begin with)! 
> 
> Don't put TOO much effort into yours though - I mean after all, you're NOT going to win with me and my people in this thing! =P


Thanks for the heads up, as always you just keep shooting straight and I'll keep loving you!

----------


## jimparter

Edit, Marcus

----------


## gbrice75

************** please delete *************

----------


## tbody66

that's the best I get as a bump?

----------


## tbody66

exactly five weeks til lift-off for Hawaii, can I be under 10% bf by then, I've had a rough two months!

----------


## Kawigirl

Someone has a booboo on his leg....from shaving?

I can see a difference in the legs....but I say...hit'em effin harder. I would focus a bit on the hams....balance out the leg a bit more.

Is that good enough tbody????

----------


## gbrice75

TB - i'm not sure what you want me to comment on here.... you're clearly pushing out your stomach... what was the reasoning behind that?

PS - I do that in the mirror sometimes, then I get disgusted and spit in my own face lmao! 

Seriously - you look big, definitely no LBM loss - gains if anything. I'll be honest, i don't see a difference in bodyfat, but who the hell can tell with those poses?

----------


## tbody66

Hey, if we can't poke some fun at our own self and expense, what's the point, I guess I needed a reminder not to take myself too seriously or maybe just a way to try and cope with the two months of poor eating choices. I certainly didn't expect to lose body mass during that time. Maybe more to get back into the routine of taking and posting pics, anyway, back on the wagon and rolling on!

----------


## Kawigirl

> TB - *i'm not sure what you want me to comment on here.... you're clearly pushing out your stomach... what was the reasoning behind that?
> *
> I myself found this comical tbody....lol
> 
> You would NEVER catch a woman doing that...funny how men do!
> 
> *PS - I do that in the mirror sometimes, then I get disgusted and spit in my own face lmao!* - Seriously G...killing me << LMAO!
> 
> Seriously - you look big, definitely no LBM loss - gains if anything. I'll be honest, i don't see a difference in bodyfat, but who the hell can tell with those poses?


^^ Very true....posing can be an illusion. You can make parts look smaller, bigger, leaner....more pronounced...anything you want. A trick of the trade!

----------


## First6

> anyway, back on the wagon and rolling on!


Out of the last few posts this is the only thing I saw.
Comon T! You done playig yet?
Show me some huge results! Shock me!
I know you can.

----------


## tbody66

> ^^ Very true....posing can be an illusion. You can make parts look smaller, bigger, leaner....more pronounced...anything you want. A trick of the trade!


Nice to know you are looking at my smaller, bigger and more pronounced parts, Kawi! You are the poo!




> Out of the last few posts this is the only thing I saw.
> Comon T! You done playig yet?
> Show me some huge results! Shock me!
> I know you can.


That makes one of us!

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^ Very true....posing can be an illusion. You can make parts look smaller, bigger, leaner....more pronounced...anything you want. A trick of the trade!


I haven't learned how to pose (see ANY pics in my thread, lol) - but I have become a MASTER at lighting. They should hire me on an effin holywood movie set as the lighting director!

----------


## tbody66

I thought I wasn't half bad at the posing thing, but never like any of my pictures when I first see them.

----------


## Twist

Bro those pictures are ****ed. You are making yourself look larger (in the stomach) than you really are... Nice shoulders and arms but you need to go on a serious cut. I find it hard to believe that these are even recent pictures.

----------


## tbody66

I was trying to not take myself too seriously, I could hardly keep the pose because my wife was about to wet herself when she was taking them and her lauging made it hard for me not to.

----------


## tbody66

Lifting going great this week, trying a few "new" things, well not really new, just mixing it up a bit. Also had a whole body deep muscle tissue hour long massage, that's nice! The therapist was telling me about something called "cupping" anyone had any first hand experience with this? I'm scheduled for a session next monday, so I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## Kawigirl

I've heard of cupping.....but...I have a sneaky suspicion...its not what your referring too...lol

----------


## scotty51312

yeah if a massage therapist mentions cupping, I'm thinking she's offering me a happy ending t.

----------


## gbrice75

> yeah if a massage therapist mentions cupping, I'm thinking she's offering me a happy ending t.


Lucky bastard!

Glad things are looking up for you.

----------


## tbody66

> I've heard of cupping.....but...I have a sneaky suspicion...its not what your referring too...lol


Do tell!!!




> yeah if a massage therapist mentions cupping, I'm thinking she's offering me a happy ending t.


If you looked like me you'd get offers for happy endings on the street from chicks that look like models!




> Lucky bastard!
> 
> Glad things are looking up for you.


Scotty's never actually been offered that, he's just saying!

Seriously though, guys, google cupping and tell me what you think, or just wait til next week and I'll tell you what I thought about it overall. The therapist is thinking of incorporating it weekly with my massage if I decide to enter and prep for a show.

----------


## tbody66

I was reading about the three week arm program to add an inch in 21 days and thinking about trying it when I get back from Hawaii. Has anyone done it yet?

----------


## tbody66

Here's my pic a few hours after my first "cupping" therapy session.

----------


## gbrice75

> I was reading about the three week arm program to add an inch in 21 days and thinking about trying it when I get back from Hawaii. Has anyone done it yet?


Fvck that! I never put much merit into any of those 'get big quick' programs!

Oh, and based on your cupping pic, congratulations - you're officially weird!

Good to see a familiar thread btw... this section seems to have been plagued lately, I can't keep up!

----------


## tbody66

> Fvck that! I never put much merit into any of those 'get big quick' programs!
> 
> Oh, and based on your cupping pic, congratulations - you're officially weird!
> 
> Good to see a familiar thread btw... this section seems to have been plagued lately, I can't keep up!


As if there was any doubt about my weirdness. And I know what you mean, I often have to find the Familiar threads on page two.

----------


## tbody66

anyone here that lives in Hawaii and wants to get together for a workout when I'm there let me know!

----------


## Kawigirl

Is Canada close enough for ya?

----------


## gbrice75

> Is Canada close enough for ya?


It is for me, especially since I confused the 2. =)

----------


## tbody66

> Is Canada close enough for ya?


Kawi, I think you know I'd workout with you anywhere.

----------


## tbody66

I pee sitting down.............................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...............................when I,m pooping!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

See! That's how I first got the idea! So, every guy has pee'd sitting down at one point or another... even DSM!

----------


## tbody66

The truth is there was a time when I was having low back trouble so bad that it was only comfortable to go to the bathroom seated, even just to urinate, also when I am drinking a gallon or more water a day and get up in the middle of the night, half asleep, it's so much easier to just sit down.

----------


## tbody66

leaving for Hawaii tomorrow, haven't been in the gym for two weeks getting things arranged for my vacation and won't lift in Hawaii, unless someone from there let's me know they live over there and I'll try to get a workout with them in their gym, would be cool to get to meet and lift with other members from the boards.

----------


## POPS

enjoy your trip!!!

----------


## tbody66

Will do, Pops, that is certainly the plan. Haven't had an official honeymoon, so muchly looking forward to the beauty of the Islands as a backdrop to the much more stunning beauty of my wife.

----------


## tbody66

just back from vacation, stepped on the scales at 201.0 lbs, and I'm stoked about that, also read an incredible book called "the cardio free diet", exactly what I've been preaching my whole life, love it, the author is a genius and I'm stoked about starting my transformation progress again. I purposed to put on 10 lbs during the vacation just, I did it and I am very, very, very happy.

----------


## scotty51312

Been a long time since i've checked in on you T, Glad to see your doing well.  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

thanks, plan on getting huge and ripped by summer, nice tan started in Hawaii

----------


## Kawigirl

awe....tbody is finally here!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Welcome back brotha, you're back in body and i'm back in willpower. Let's get back on track together and do this sh!t !!! Where's First6 now?

----------


## tbody66

I'm cutting back work, letting one of my jobs go to spend more time on the important stuff, and also freeing up more time for eating and training correctly, so about two more weeks and then full on!

----------


## scotty51312

Glad you're back in the game T. I'm tryin to cut down for summer at the moment after recovering from surgery on my hand. I'll start following this thread more closely to keep myself motivated

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear it, let's rock this out together!

----------


## gbrice75

I'm back as well... let's put the team back together and do this shit already. Where's First6?

----------


## tbody66

one more week and I'll be done with the most time consuming of my jobs, let's get geared up!

----------


## tbody66

So, where is first6?

----------


## gbrice75

We should PM him, maybe he has them notifying his email...

----------


## tbody66

When performing "no cardio" does it matter if it's fasted or not?

----------


## tbody66

First day of heading back to the gym. Wish me luck!

----------


## RaginCajun

good luck T. definitely interested in this "no cardio" deal, to see how useful it can be with cardio. go get it!

----------


## gbrice75

> When performing "no cardio" does it matter if it's fasted or not?


You and your puzzles...




> First day of heading back to the gym. Wish me luck!


Good luck bro, start updating this mofo again and keep us posted!!

----------


## Damienm05

Good luck brother. Hope you had an awesome training session and many more to come!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, regular updates to be consistently expected so make sure you keep providing input and encouragement!

About a week and a half before vacation I was not able to lift since I own my own business and had to make arrangements for everything to be taken care of while I was gone, my business functioned on about half speed in my absence so after being on vacation for two weeks it took another two weeks to catch everything up and I also decided to give that business up and put all of my energy into what had been my secondary source of income. 

I definitely eased back into the gym yesterday with a 20 minute workout, back/biceps/calves three sets of 11 pull downs, three sets of 11 machine rows, 3 sets of 21 toe presses, one set of 11 standing barbell curls. Cleaned my eating back up a little bit yesterday and today and will be doing chest/triceps today might include shoulders haven't decided for sure. The plan is to get in 30 minute lifting sessions this week and then jump back into it full speed with my workout partner next week. My current intention is to do a six day split leaning towards super setting bodyparts to cut down my gym time, I think it will look like this:

Mon: back/triceps/calves
Tue: chest/biceps/abs
Wed: legs/shoulders
Thu: back/triceps/calves
Fri: chest/biceps/abs
Sat: legs/shoulders

What do you think about that?

----------


## Damienm05

I think hitting everything 2x per week is crazy man, at least for you - if it's just a short blast regiment to kickstart a new phase of growth or some shock treatment; fine but otherwise, it's simply inefficient for a few reasons. Mainly because you're either doing a half-assed routine both days or you're not even close to recovered when the next one rolls around. Train legs with me on a wednesday and see if you can walk straight on friday, let alone hit them again! Same goes for arms since they get blasted when you do chest/back already. Chest/back - I've actually seen good results when trying a 2x/week program but honestly, I always felt like my arms were getting the short end of the stick. 

Regardless, you've been doing this for a long time and you know what's worked for you in the past. I think cardio-free is fine provided you understand that calories out via starvation are key since they won't be burned to the same extent but there's gotta be some benefit to overall recovery and CNS health by simply not doing it and just resting when you're not lifting. 

You know me man, any workout plan is a good one if the accompanying diet is what it needs to be. Let me see it!!!

----------


## First6

> Welcome back brotha, you're back in body and i'm back in willpower. Let's get back on track together and do this sh!t !!! Where's First6 now?





> I'm back as well... let's put the team back together and do this shit already. Where's First6?





> So, where is first6?





> We should PM him, maybe he has them notifying his email...


Gone but not forgotten I see. 
Thanks Guys.
Sure. I'll get in on the team effort. That was when i thought we had the purest progress anyway. 

Things have been tough for me related to being around here. I got busted at the office so I.T. blocked the site. That was when I did 95% of my posting LOL 
It is hard to show up in the evening cause family keeps me so busy. (young kids - you know)

Feels good to know I was missed though. I will try to show up every evening even if just for a minute.

----------


## gbrice75

> Gone but not forgotten I see. 
> Thanks Guys.
> Sure. I'll get in on the team effort. That was when i thought we had the purest progress anyway. 
> 
> Things have been tough for me related to being around here. I got busted at the office so I.T. blocked the site. That was when I did 95% of my posting LOL 
> It is hard to show up in the evening cause family keeps me so busy. (young kids - you know)
> 
> Feels good to know I was missed though. I will try to show up every evening even if just for a minute.


LoL, they installed web monitoring software on our network. Now I just set up RDP to my house and don't have to worry!

I hear you - it's tough at night, especially considering I get about 2 hours between getting home and having to go to bed.

Glad to see you're still around though bro!

----------


## First6

> LoL, they installed web monitoring software on our network. Now I just set up RDP to my house and don't have to worry!
> 
> I hear you - it's tough at night, especially considering I get about 2 hours between getting home and having to go to bed.
> 
> Glad to see you're still around though bro!


RDP? Do tell.

----------


## tbody66

> I think hitting everything 2x per week is crazy man, at least for you - if it's just a short blast regiment to kickstart a new phase of growth or some shock treatment; fine but otherwise, it's simply inefficient for a few reasons. Mainly because you're either doing a half-assed routine both days or you're not even close to recovered when the next one rolls around. Train legs with me on a wednesday and see if you can walk straight on friday, let alone hit them again! Same goes for arms since they get blasted when you do chest/back already. Chest/back - I've actually seen good results when trying a 2x/week program but honestly, I always felt like my arms were getting the short end of the stick. 
> 
> Regardless, you've been doing this for a long time and you know what's worked for you in the past. I think cardio-free is fine provided you understand that calories out via starvation are key since they won't be burned to the same extent but there's gotta be some benefit to overall recovery and CNS health by simply not doing it and just resting when you're not lifting. 
> 
> You know me man, any workout plan is a good one if the accompanying diet is what it needs to be. Let me see it!!!


I've never been a fan of not hitting the muscle again when it is recovered, the only agreement I'd consider in your arguement is the legs, they are large enough not to be recovered in the time frame mentioned, but all other muscle groups I believe are small enough to be recovered in 48 - 72 hrs, provided the building blocks are there nutritionally and rest wise. I have long been a proponent of multiple muscle group workouts each week, it's all about the recovery, and since my "no-cardio" approach is ruffling so much feathers I'm going to see how quick I can get to single digits on that program. Thanks D, I greatly respect and appreciate your knowledge and delivery of same, please stick with me and see what an old man can do. I'm easing back into the diet this week and will be hardcore next week. I'll post it up before next monday for you to critique.




> Gone but not forgotten I see. 
> Thanks Guys.
> Sure. I'll get in on the team effort. That was when i thought we had the purest progress anyway. 
> 
> Things have been tough for me related to being around here. I got busted at the office so I.T. blocked the site. That was when I did 95% of my posting LOL 
> It is hard to show up in the evening cause family keeps me so busy. (young kids - you know)
> 
> Feels good to know I was missed though. I will try to show up every evening even if just for a minute.


Man it's good to have you back, so tell us the goal for the next 58 days so we can all run this race together.(is it 58 days left GB?)

----------


## tbody66

No-Cardio has been spot on all week!

----------


## RaginCajun

> No-Cardio has been spot on all week!


HA! good stuff! will be watching in

----------


## tbody66

Heading to the gym, LEG DAY!!! Thank you Jesus!

----------


## First6

> Man it's good to have you back, so tell us the goal for the next 58 days so we can all run this race together.(is it 58 days left GB?)


57 Now I think.
Thanks Bro. Good to be around here again. Hate to admit it but I missed you guys! LOL I know I know. I need to think of a goal for myself. I just dont know. I may need to just ride along and support you guys this time. I dont know.

----------


## gbrice75

> RDP? Do tell.


Remote Desktop. This is of course provided your company doesn't have it locked down or disabled. If not, all you need to do is open the right port on your firewall (setting in your router) at home and you should be good to go!




> I've never been a fan of not hitting the muscle again when it is recovered, the only agreement I'd consider in your arguement is the legs, they are large enough not to be recovered in the time frame mentioned, but all other muscle groups I believe are small enough to be recovered in 48 - 72 hrs, provided the building blocks are there nutritionally and rest wise. I have long been a proponent of multiple muscle group workouts each week, it's all about the recovery, and since my "no-cardio" approach is ruffling so much feathers I'm going to see how quick I can get to single digits on that program. Thanks D, I greatly respect and appreciate your knowledge and delivery of same, please stick with me and see what an old man can do. I'm easing back into the diet this week and will be hardcore next week. I'll post it up before next monday for you to critique.
> 
> 
> 
> Man it's good to have you back, so tell us the goal for the next 58 days so we can all run this race together.(is it 58 days left GB?)


I'm currently running a workout regimen that has me hitting every muscle group (including legs) either every 3rd or 5th day depending on the week. It's very intense but I don't run it for more than 6 weeks at a time.

Not sure how many days are left at this point - whatever until June 1st arrives. Even then, I have a couple weeks of Leeway to tighten up loose ends as it's not really summer yet. July 1st is the drop dead date, so in all actuality I have 3 months which is much more doable - but I really want to see what I can accomplish in 8 weeks being super strict like never before.




> Heading to the gym, LEG DAY!!! Thank you Jesus!


Did legs today, thank God i'm at the light end of my program where i'm only doing 2 sets per exercise. In a few weeks i'll be up to 5... ugh it gets brutal!




> 57 Now I think.
> Thanks Bro. Good to be around here again. Hate to admit it but I missed you guys! LOL I know I know. I need to think of a goal for myself. I just dont know. I may need to just ride along and support you guys this time. I dont know.


Whatever you do, you know we're here to support you bro! And why do you hate to admit missing us? lol

----------


## tbody66

I missed 5 weeks in the gym and absolutely didn't stick to a good diet so my plan this week was to simply hit the gym for 20-30 mins a day and go as hard and fast to get some of the soreness out so I'm ready to grow when the pain starts next week. I'll post my diet and exact workouts daily. I've been working on taxes the last two days and still have three more stacks of papers to go through in hopes of finding everything my accountant wants.

Leg day came very close to becoming cardio-esque, going from toe presses to leg extensions to leg curls and starting all over four times through with no rest between sets. I hit calves on monday so they were already a little tight and sore and I'm having trouble walking tonight, gotta love it!

First, you know you wanna bulk, so do it! 8.7 lbs of muscle in 87 days??? And yeah, you know we are the gayest group of heterosexuals on the planet so we have no problems admitting we love and miss each other, so you can get over it too!

How come twist doesn't drop by too much any more? Just cause he's afraid our contenders are going to place higher than his in the contest? I miss him too, it would be nice to have lbsomeiron back to get him riled up.

----------


## tbody66

Just re-read my entire thread and watched an hours worth of motivation bodybuilding videos on youtube so I'm all stoked about crushing this thing. C'mon boys, GB, First, Twist and all you other great people, let's get this cranked up for good and not let each other slack even for a minute!

----------


## tbody66

just checked bf% at the gym. 190 lbs 19.9 % bf, will post pics this weekend. Calculated my needs from Base's calorie post, love it, and will go with the numbers it tells me without adding any for my training level in order to keep at a deficit since I'll be doing no-cardio.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I'll be checking in on your progress bro, good luck. 

I'm in a position similar to you - haven't trained in 5 weeks while recovering from surgery. Hoping to hit it hard starting Monday.

----------


## baseline_9

> just checked bf% at the gym. 190 lbs 19.9 % bf, will post pics this weekend. Calculated my needs from Base's calorie post, love it, and will go with the numbers it tells me without adding any for my training level in order to keep at a deficit since I'll be doing no-cardio.


I would love to know how you get on bro...

----------


## tbody66

> I'll be checking in on your progress bro, good luck. 
> 
> I'm in a position similar to you - haven't trained in 5 weeks while recovering from surgery. Hoping to hit it hard starting Monday.


Plenty of us in transition, we'll keep each other accountable and encouraged!




> I would love to know how you get on bro...


I'll keep posting all of my results, maybe even in a "base-like manner", if you'll keep lettin' me know your checking in on me!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Plenty of us in transition, we'll keep each other accountable and encouraged!


....and you do a great job at this for many here, tbody.

----------


## tbody66

> ....and you do a great job at this for many here, tbody.


thank you, beautiful, just trying to keep up with you, you know?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thank you, beautiful, just trying to keep up with you, you know?


Sounds GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr888888888888888888T!

----------


## tbody66

diet is much cleaner, not dialed in yet, but decent, I'm sure that just being back in the gym, a few smarter choices and drinking my water properly again has already made a great change. I full expect to be back to 16% bf within two weeks from monday. Tonight was chest/triceps/calves night at the gym and the first time I did barbell bench in 6 weeks, still got 5 good reps with 275lbs, sorry guys feet in the air still. Then switched it up to incline dumbbell presses, ended with 80 lb dumbbells for 5 reps. My strength and muscle will return fast, hey I'm blessed, and the fat will start dropping too. I'll post pics this weekend and spell out the diet too, maybe even a detailed listing of the planned workout program. Thanks for everyone's support.

----------


## gbrice75

Good to see you getting back into the swing of things!!

----------


## tbody66

You know that everyone benefits when you and I are dialed in, individually and collectively!!!

----------


## tbody66

Diet plan for the next 7 weeks:

7am
3 Coffee W/cream & Sugar 93/3.4/17.7/1.1 
2 Large Egg 142/12/2/10 
2 Egg White 32/8/0/0 
1/2c Oatmeal 150/5/27/3 
EAS Myoplex Original 145/21/12/1.5
Totals 562/49.4/58.7/15.6

12pm
2 Pollack Fillets 200/42/0/2
1c Taboli 157/4/28/3.9 
Totals 357/46/28/5.9

4pm
2 Pollack Fillets 200/42/0/2
1c Taboli 157/4/28/3.9 
Totals 357/46/28/5.9

5:30 workout

PWO
Body Fortress Protein Shot 110/26/1/0

7pm
2 Pollack Fillets 200/42/0/2
1c Taboli 157/4/28/3.9 
Totals 357/46/28/5.9

10pm
1/2c Cottage Cheese 110/14/3/5
EAS Myoplex Original 145/21/12/1.5
totals 255/35/15/6.5

Daily Totals 2000/248/159/42

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you are well on your way. subscribed!

----------


## tbody66

> sounds like you are well on your way. subscribed!


thanks, brother, we're gonna see what we can make happen in 7 weeks of strict adherence to the diet and lifting programs.

----------


## tbody66

Tried to purge my system today with ton's of water to get ready for the new diet (not many posts on your opinions yet, hmmmmm). Last week had already made a difference in getting alot of strength back, but not much endurance in the gym yet.

Tonight Back/Triceps/Calves/Abs

Pull Downs, wide-grip 75lbs -11 reps, 90 lbs - 11 reps, 105 lbs - 11 reps, 120 lbs - 11 reps, 135 lbs - 11 reps
Seated rows, narrow grip 75lbs -11 reps, 90 lbs - 11 reps, 105 lbs - 11 reps, 120 lbs - 11 reps, 135 lbs - 11 reps
Toe presses, 5 sets 25 reps
T-Bar rows 45 lbs - 11 reps, 90 lbs 11 reps, 135 lbs 11 reps, 160 lbs 6 reps, dropset 185 - 135 - 90 - 45 to failure
Seated dips, body weight, feet elevated on same level bench 4 sets 11 reps 1 set 21 reps
Dumbbell Rows 3 sets 60 lbs - 11 reps
Dumbbell Skull-Crushers, 20 lb dumbbells 11 reps, 2 sets 25 lb dumbbells 11 reps
Rope Push-Downs 4 sets 80 lbs - 17 reps/100 lbs - 17 reps/120 lbs - 15 reps/140 lbs 9 reps

Abs monster setted bicycles/feet thrusts/lying toe touches 15 reps each three times through. About a 2 minute rest between each monster set.

----------


## tbody66

weighed 190.4 and 19.0 % bf tonight, which means I have lost 1.634 lbs of fat and gained 2.034 lbs of muscle in five days.

----------


## gbrice75

> weighed 190.4 and 19.0 % bf tonight, which means I have lost 1.634 lbs of fat and *gained 2.034 lbs of muscle in five days.*


Doubtful, but whatever keeps you motivated! 

Probably not the input you were looking for, but you know me, I try and 'keep it real'.

----------


## tbody66

> Doubtful, but whatever keeps you motivated! 
> 
> Probably not the input you were looking for, but you know me, I try and 'keep it real'.


numbers don't lie. You also know me, after a layoff my body responds incredibly well to the weights and diet changes immediately. My wife was so mad that after one week of smarter food choices and one day of strict dieting she noticed a difference in my belly. Water intake has been consistent for a week and a half, so it isn't just water manipulation, and you know I don't agree with the scales at the gym, but they should be accurate for comparison to beginning and continuing progress guides.

----------


## tbody66



----------


## gbrice75

> numbers don't lie. You also know me, after a layoff my body responds incredibly well to the weights and diet changes immediately. My wife was so mad that after one week of smarter food choices and one day of strict dieting she noticed a difference in my belly. Water intake has been consistent for a week and a half, so it isn't just water manipulation, and you know I don't agree with the scales at the gym, but *they should be accurate for comparison to beginning and continuing progress guides.*


I've always agreed with the bold. Looking good bro, but why not show that pretty face? =P

----------


## RaginCajun

congrats on the fast progress. doesn't look like it will take you long to get where ya wanna be. are you on an ECA stack? if so, does it make you dehydrated or anything to that nature?

----------


## tbody66

I do take the stack and don't notice any side affects unless I don't eat every 3-4 hours, then I get jittery.

GB, just for you!

----------


## gbrice75

That's one handsome arrow!

----------


## tbody66

fixed it

----------


## tbody66

Diet good again today, four days in a row. Second week back in the gym, back and triceps today, first day doing deads since I've been back, went well, kept it simple 225lbs 4 sets of 5 reps 5th set 7 reps.

----------


## gbrice75

Good job bro, we're both starting to level off finally!

Re your pic - a face only a daddy could love! Lucky for you, i'm a daddy to be! =P

----------


## tbody66

thanks, daddy. I need to start dropping this fat again, soon.  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Now that is a daddy! A happy one!

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks, daddy. I need to start dropping this fat again, soon.


Do cardio.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kawigirl

You have the opportunity now (your lifestyle as you've told me) to dial in your diet!

I'm excited for you; and your looking great!

~hugs

----------


## tbody66

> Do cardio.


 :Haha: 




> You have the opportunity now (your lifestyle as you've told me) to dial in your diet!
> 
> I'm excited for you; and your looking great!
> 
> ~hugs


Thanks, I respect your opinoin about my looks substantially more than the extremely jealous haters(need I mention names?). 

The diet's been fantastic for the week with the exception of a homemade cappuchino last night, a little to sweet and creamy. I'll cut back some today to offset.

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks, I respect your opinoin about my looks substantially more than the extremely jealous haters(need I mention names


Now now, that's no way to talk about Slimmerme. She's been nothing but supportive of your efforts. Ingrate!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Now now, that's no way to talk about Slimmerme. She's been nothing but supportive of your efforts. Ingrate!!


HA HA HA! me thinks he meant someone else per chance? LOL!

----------


## Kawigirl

> Thanks, I respect your opinoin about my looks substantially more than the extremely jealous haters(need I mention names?). 
> 
> *The diet's been fantastic for the week with the exception of a homemade cappuchino last night, a little to sweet and creamy. I'll cut back some today to offset*.


 
a few cap's aren't gonna kill ya...treat yourself - you deserve it!!

----------


## gbrice75

> HA HA HA! me thinks he meant someone else per chance? LOL!


Who knows... he's senile, he really has no idea what he's saying. Just tell him yes and feed him another spoon of dog food! =P

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Who knows... he's senile, he really has no idea what he's saying. Just tell him yes and feed him another spoon of dog food! =P


but then my dog would get upset with me unless I told him a TBONE was on the way instead.....

----------


## tbody66

> Now now, that's no way to talk about Slimmerme. She's been nothing but supportive of your efforts. Ingrate!!


My sincerest apologies for any confusion about my allusion or gb's attempt of confusion with his illusion of the intent of my allusion or his further attempt at producing convolutions from his lack of understanding non-specified allusions, making them no allusion at all, slimmer. You have truly been supportive! 




> a few cap's aren't gonna kill ya...treat yourself - you deserve it!!


I love you!




> but then my dog would get upset with me unless I told him a TBONE was on the way instead.....


TBONE!!!!! Where????? (He says while drooling and panting excitedly with ears perked up and nose sniffing frantically!)

----------


## Matt

> Thanks, I respect your opinoin about my looks substantially more than the extremely jealous haters(*need I mention names*?). 
> 
> The diet's been fantastic for the week with the exception of a homemade cappuchino last night, a little to sweet and creamy. I'll cut back some today to offset.


Yes, i would love to know the names of these "jealous haters"????

I'd also like to know why you feel their "jealous haters"??

----------


## tbody66

> Yes, i would love to know the names of these "jealous haters"????
> 
> I'd also like to know why you feel their "jealous haters"??


Oh Great! You have nothing to do with my entire thread and then when you do you have to "burst my bubble"! 

We both know that I offer nothing for anyone to be jealous of and the only hating that goes on in my thread is in kind and loving jest from the greatest friends a guy could ask for in a forum support group. You could have let me wallow in my delusional world for at least ten posts or so!

ps: did GB come crying to you to come crush me?

----------


## gbrice75

> ps: did GB come crying to you to come crush me?


With all due respect to Matt, I went straight to admin and begged him to ban you!

----------


## BG

> with all due respect to matt, i went straight to admin and begged him to ban you!


x 2 !!

----------


## tbody66

> With all due respect to Matt, I went straight to admin and begged him to ban you!


As always, thanks for your honesty! I love you too.




> x 2 !!


Ouch! Anymore mods or vets that usually ignore me want to chime in on voting for my removal?

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are not going anywhere! Stay where you are and go give your wife some sugar! Nurse's orders!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^^Best avi you've had yet (except the red bikini of course).  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tbody66

err...thanks...I don't remember wearing a red bikini?!?!?!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Of course you don't - chloroform really works!

----------


## tbody66

I wondered why I had the bikini line and wax...Just thought my wife had taken advantage of me again.

----------


## tbody66

Diet was great today, around 1200 cals total. Workout was cut short to pick up a sick kid from school. I did chest and biceps and had a good pump on before I had to leave, so not upset about the workout. Busy weekend planned, but all around home so no fear of failing. I am really wanting to make some great gains fast.

----------


## BG

> Anymore mods or vets that usually ignore me want to chime in


 Feeling left out ? Not one of the gang? In all honesty your much better off when I ignore you. Self proclaiming your a "Guru" or "Transformation Director" this transformation you have going better turn out pretty damn astonishing. Self proclaiming your knowledge hasnt gotten many far, usually meant they were looking for attention and didnt know nearly as much as they thought. First you should live the lifestyle to show your knowledge and that you can do it yourself....action speak louder then self made up titles.

----------


## tbody66

> Feeling left out ? Not one of the gang?*nope, gang's all here* In all honesty your much better off when I ignore you.*okay, lets go back to that then* Self proclaiming your a "Guru"*not me, this is GB and he has definitely earned the title* or "Transformation Director"*not me again, I am the originator and director of the Transformation challange and admin personally gave me the title, he even came up with it* this transformation you have going better turn out pretty damn astonishing.*again, wasn't my transformation, but I'd like to do so as well, thank-you* Self proclaiming your knowledge hasnt gotten many far,*true* usually meant they were looking for attention and didnt know nearly as much as they thought.*truer* First you should live the lifestyle to show your knowledge and that you can do it yourself*I'll somewhat disagree here, some of the best coaches were poor players and some of the greatest players were terrible coaches*....action speak louder then self made up titles.*truest*


above in bold

----------


## RaginCajun

you are only taking in 1200 cals? was that your total net cals for the day? just wondering if i am missing something here?

----------


## tbody66

> you are only taking in 1200 cals? was that your total net cals for the day? just wondering if i am missing something here?


Had a tough weekend coming up because of two scheduled social events so I wanted to add a little padding, you know, take a few calories off from friday cause I knew I'd be over-eating sat and sun.

----------


## RaginCajun

gotcha.

----------


## tbody66

I should have skipped eating altogher for several days I put in 4000 cals a day over the weekend, and half of those from two meals.

----------


## RaginCajun

trust me, i know the feeling! just makes for a week of hard work!

----------


## tbody66

Diet great today. Workout was incredibly, one good rep on Incline Bench Press with 300lbs!

----------


## bmor

Awesome! Is that a record for you?

----------


## tbody66

> Awesome! Is that a record for you?


No. but haven't put that much up on Incline for awhile, also I have only been back lifting for two weeks after being out for six weeks with vacation and work issues.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn tbody, 300, way to hit it!

----------


## tbody66

> damn tbody, 300, way to hit it!


On Incline Bench! I bet I get 315 within two weeks, that's what I'm shooting for.

----------


## RaginCajun

only time i ever got to that weight was when i was powerlifting back in college. and i think that is a reasonable number to reach in two weeks.

----------


## gbrice75

300 in incline is impressive, nice bro!

----------


## tbody66

thanks. I have been focusing on upper chest since I've been back in, I need that thickness.

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks. I have been focusing on upper chest since I've been back in, I need that thickness.


Preaching to the choir!!!

----------


## tbody66

I was just looking at the remote trainer challange results and back at the names of contestants who didn't finish. What happened to Damien??? And Bigc???

----------


## FireGuy

> 300 in incline is impressive, nice bro!


I have never even done 300 on a flat bench, ever..Then again it's probably been 10 years since I have benched period.

----------


## Kawigirl

You can always hit chest hard.....I use to do 6 major sets for chest. And always low reps with as much weight as possible. 
First year I cycled, my incline dumbbell presses were 60lbs. I couldn't do that for the life of me now...but i remember the looks I would get being only 5'3 and tiny. 

Don't forget your back as well.....it'll only support the chest with the illusion of thickness (I've talked about that before). 

I don't workout any different than men....minus shrugs and major squats.

Your focus is really tuned in now again M.......~hugs!

----------


## tbody66

> I have never even done 300 on a flat bench, ever..Then again it's probably been 10 years since I have benched period.


My left rear shoulder has been very tight on all flat bench lately, no matter the weight or hand placement, no matter cold or warmed up, so I actually do 80% dumbbell work on the flat bench. I did the 100 pounders for 7 good reps as my last set yesterday and that was after all of my Incline Bench workout. The most I've ever done is 375lbs on flat bench and that was 2 weeks before my 40th birthday (almost five years ago now) I really want to switch to a program that is better for me in a bodybuilding perspective, but there is so much information out there. It's funny, I could absolutely help anyone else with a program to accomplish things but can't seem to do the same for myself. Anyone here willing to trade out training???




> You can always hit chest hard.....I use to do 6 major sets for chest. And always low reps with as much weight as possible. 
> First year I cycled, my incline dumbbell presses were 60lbs. I couldn't do that for the life of me now...but i remember the looks I would get being only 5'3 and tiny. 
> 
> Don't forget your back as well.....it'll only support the chest with the illusion of thickness (I've talked about that before). 
> 
> I don't workout any different than men....minus shrugs and major squats.
> 
> Your focus is really tuned in now again M.......~hugs!


Babe,

You get looks anywhere and everywhere and not because your tiny and press massive amounts of weight!

----------


## gbrice75

> I have never even done 300 on a flat bench, ever..Then again it's probably been 10 years since I have benched period.


FG - what is your 'meat and potatoes' for chest... dumbbell press? Any reason why you don't bench? Just curious.

Sorry for the hijack T.

----------


## tbody66

> FG - what is your 'meat and potatoes' for chest... dumbbell press? Any reason why you don't bench? Just curious.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack T.


He's posted about this before. Alot of pro's don't do flat bench, Victor Martinez tore his pec years ago and hasn't done them since, even Jay Cutler(Mr. Olympia himself) doesn't do flat bench.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> He's posted about this before. Alot of pro's don't do flat bench, Victor Martinez tore his pec years ago and hasn't done them since, even Jay Cutler(Mr. Olympia himself) doesn't do flat bench.


i rarely do flat bench barbell anymore cus of shoulder issues ive developed over the years so if i do them its always dumbell cus i can always position them in a way that works for my shoulders...incline barbell dosent bother me as much for whatever reason...getting older sucks but you just learn to work around things and still get a great workout....

----------


## gbrice75

> He's posted about this before. Alot of pro's don't do flat bench, Victor Martinez tore his pec years ago and hasn't done them since, even Jay Cutler(Mr. Olympia himself) doesn't do flat bench.


I aware of this, i'm curious as to why FG specifically doesn't bench anymore.  :Smilie:

----------


## FireGuy

> FG - what is your 'meat and potatoes' for chest... dumbbell press? Any reason why you don't bench? Just curious.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack T.


My chest was built almost entirely on incline DB presses and incline DB flys. I benched when I first started working out simply cause I thought that is what you did. It didnt take me long to notice the majority of the guys with big chests were all using DB's while the strongest benchers in the gyms never seemed to have much in the form of pecs. I know there are several exceptions to this but I figured out very early in the game it's not how much you lift but how you lift it that makes your muscles grow. It's because of this I attribute the fact I have been able to train for over 23 years straight and have only taken two one week breaks in that entire time.

----------


## gbrice75

> My chest was built almost entirely on incline DB presses and incline DB flys. I benched when I first started working out simply cause I thought that is what you did. It didnt take me long to notice the majority of the guys with big chests were all using DB's while the strongest benchers in the gyms never seemed to have much in the form of pecs. I know there are several exceptions to this but I figured out very early in the game *it's not how much you lift but how you lift it that makes your muscles grow.* It's because of this I attribute the fact I have been able to train for over 23 years straight and have only taken two one week breaks in that entire time.


I kind of figured this was your rationale but had to hear it! I agree with the bold 200%. There's a reason why people can't press dumbbells anywhere near their benching weight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My chest was built almost entirely on incline DB presses and incline DB flys. I benched when I first started working out simply cause I thought that is what you did. It didnt take me long to notice the majority of the guys with big chests were all using DB's while the strongest benchers in the gyms never seemed to have much in the form of pecs. I know there are several exceptions to this but I figured out very early in the game it's not how much you lift but how you lift it that makes your muscles grow. It's because of this I attribute the fact I have been *able to train for over 23 years straight and have only taken two one week breaks in that entire time*.


F'N wow! i do not think i have heard a comment like that before! mad props!

----------


## tbody66

All good stuff. Maybe that's why I don't have a chest!  :Frown:

----------


## FireGuy

> F'N wow! i do not think i have heard a comment like that before! mad props!


Yep, I believe consistency is one of the most underrated aspects of building muscle there is. I can honestly say I can count the number of workouts I have missed in the last 10 years on one hand and not use my thumb. Even when MrsFire and I are on vacation we get in our cardio and weight training. A lot of people give us crap about that and tell us we should be relaxing and having fun (which we do), they cant comprehend that we live this lifestyle because we love it not because we have to or feel an obligation to do it.

----------


## tbody66

It sure seems to work for you.

----------


## tbody66

I'm having some pain and grip issues in my right forearm, getting checked for tendonitis, great thread in the injury section about tendonosis and tendonitis, any personal experiences here?

----------


## RaginCajun

yup. i had it bad in my left elbow about a year in a half ago. i couldn't even open a door handle. it was mainly my fault, i didn't stop when it started to hurt. the best thing that i did was lay off of it and go see an orthopedic. if it is not to bad, take 800mg ibrofen (can take more, but watch your stomach) and ice the hell out of it! what i did was take small cups and fill with water and freeze them. try to ice when you can, every 15-30 minutes. make sure when your icing to rub really hard on the spot where it hurts, this will help break up scar tissue and bring platelets to the area to help heal. try the above for a week or two, and yes, you will have to lay off for a few weeks. if that doesn't work, ortho my man. he/she will make you get an mri and may suggest doing a cortisone shot, sometimes those work wonders!

----------


## tbody66

thanks, there was a video about some guy with a miracle cure, a personal trainer that had it himself and said he cured it for good. http://www.tenniselbowtips.com/defau...hop=revesearch I haven't bought it yet, but didn't know if anyone else had.

----------


## tbody66

Gym was closed Fri and is closed weekends during the summer. Laid off for most of the week due to the forearm pain, seriously contemplating starting some yoga next week. Also going to reveal the new program and diet for the next 2.5 months, my new deadline for best body ever! Turning 45 July 14th!

----------


## Damienm05

Yoga has done wonders for me man, give it a shot! I used to get the worst lower back pumps and ever since I started doing bikram 2x/wk they're gone. Feel much better/looser in general.

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks, there was a video about some guy with a miracle cure, a personal trainer that had it himself and said he cured it for good. http://www.tenniselbowtips.com/defau...hop=revesearch I haven't bought it yet, but didn't know if anyone else had.


if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. not saying that it won't help, just do not believe it when someone tells me they can fix my ailing tendons of 3-6 months, in just 3 days! just my opinion. that sucks that your gym will be closed on the weekends, time to pick up a new hobby. i am missing the yoga in my routine as well, and may try to start adding it in somewhere. when i was doing yoga, my body definitely felt stronger. good luck with the forearm pain

----------


## tbody66

A little motivation for myself, loved the cover of the new MD so I thought I'd pick up my pencil and see if I still had some skills, been awhile since I've drawn. What do you think?

----------


## gbrice75

You got some skills man, kudos!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

mad skills!

----------


## tbody66

after seeing it posted on here I noticed some flaws and have worked on it some more, it's always that way with whatever I draw, I always see so many problems with my work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

OH MY GOSH! Tbody......Wonderful drawing. Natural talent.

----------


## tbody66

> OH MY GOSH! Tbody......Wonderful drawing. Natural talent.


Thanks, Slim, I knew you'd be gracious.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thanks, Slim, I knew you'd be gracious.


You are so welcome. It is true. Great lines.

----------


## tbody66

Easter dinner did me in, great diet for two days since, but weigh in today showed me 190.4lbs at 19.1% bf. A week of no progress!

----------


## tbody66

Three days of 1500 cals a day or less, this better jump-start some fat loss! I'm not even extremely hungry and rarely have cravings.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Three days of 1500 cals a day or less, this better jump-start some fat loss! I'm not even extremely hungry and rarely have cravings.


is that the way to go about it? how is the elbow holding up?

----------


## tbody66

> is that the way to go about it? how is the elbow holding up?


It's the way I went about it to jump start something and to tell my stupid body who is boss. I'm at 1800 cals today, and my proposed diet has me at 2000. Just sick of being fat. The elbow seems worse every day, no more opportunity to give it rest at this point, have put too many things off already.

----------


## scotty51312

> It's the way I went about it to jump start something and to tell my stupid body who is boss. I'm at 1800 cals today, and my proposed diet has me at 2000. *Just sick of being fat*. The elbow seems worse every day, no more opportunity to give it rest at this point, have put too many things off already.


You an me both bro!

----------


## tbody66

at least we are both still sexy

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's the way I went about it to jump start something and to tell my stupid body who is boss. I'm at 1800 cals today, and my proposed diet has me at 2000. Just sick of being fat. The elbow seems worse every day, *no more opportunity to give it rest at this point*, have put too many things off already.


this is the approach that made my elbow worse. i am a very hard headed individual and didn't get the help i that i knew i needed at the time and i paid for it dearly. trust me, took me 4 months of physical therapy to rehab it to where i could really use it again. trust me, rest it or go see the ortho. just coming from my experience.

----------


## -KJ-

> A little motivation for myself, loved the cover of the new MD so I thought I'd pick up my pencil and see if I still had some skills, been awhile since I've drawn. What do you think?


The only problrm I see is you didnt dram the number on his suit (21) LOL.
Fricken Amazing!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Three days of 1500 cals a day or less, this better jump-start some fat loss! I'm not even extremely hungry and rarely have cravings.


Braggart!!! I'm fvcking STARVING!

----------


## tbody66

> this is the approach that made my elbow worse. i am a very hard headed individual and didn't get the help i that i knew i needed at the time and i paid for it dearly. trust me, took me 4 months of physical therapy to rehab it to where i could really use it again. trust me, rest it or go see the ortho. just coming from my experience.


I have been conviced! After two long days of texturing and painting (a well overdue project, that I couldn't put off any longer) I have experienced more pain than I can recall in quite some time. My wife, friends and doctor have made me promise to not lift until I am healed.




> The only problrm I see is you didnt dram the number on his suit (21) LOL.
> Fricken Amazing!!


Sorry about that, thanks for the nice comment. 




> Braggart!!! I'm fvcking STARVING!


I'm sorry to hear this, I pray you will overcome the mental aspect of forcing you body into compliance.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to hear that you are seeking treatment. trust me, you will be happy you started now and not another month from now. hopefully a MRI will be able to tell if you have torn a tendon or a bursa. when you go meet with an ortho, discuss the different types of treatment like physical therapy (ASTYM), PRP therapy (plasma-rich platelet injection), and cortisone. good luck!

----------


## tbody66

> glad to hear that you are seeking treatment. trust me, you will be happy you started now and not another month from now. hopefully a MRI will be able to tell if you have torn a tendon or a bursa. when you go meet with an ortho, discuss the different types of treatment like physical therapy (ASTYM), PRP therapy (plasma-rich platelet injection), and cortisone. good luck!


thanks RC!

----------


## SlimmerMe

REST.....can you possibly do this? Need to heal.....

----------


## tbody66

I don't have a choice, it is incredibly painful and debilitating. I have almost no grip strength.

----------


## tbody66

some progress, met with physical therapist yesterday, on the way to recovery.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> some progress, met with physical therapist yesterday, on the way to recovery.


Good for you~ Glad to hear you are on your path to recovery, tbody.

----------


## RaginCajun

> some progress, met with physical therapist yesterday, on the way to recovery.


you won't regret it! and lets hope the recovery is quick!

----------


## -KJ-

Get better soon bro!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Missing you! Hope you are healing~

----------


## gbrice75

Feel better brotha, we're thinking of you.

----------


## tbody66

A guy leaves for a minute and they put the diet section under a new "hard to find" heading???

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ a bit more than a minute......

WELCOME BACK!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, I did everything I could to get over the tendonitis to no avail, so I broke down and got the shot. All is well, I've been back in the gym for about 6 weeks, finally getting some tone back and thinking I'm around 22% bf, I was over 30% when I came back to the gym. I'll post some pics as soon as I can get them taken, tomorrow is weigh in and measure day for me anyway so I might as well start here. I have been eating 89.4% clean and have definitely kept the cals down and the fat out for the last month. I am very confident that I can make major progress toward my goal by Christmas. I'll post my goals here soon and my diet I'll be using to get to the next stage. I'm hoping I can get GB in on a personal 3 week challange. I like some of the new blood I'm seeing on the boards with some really inspirational logs going as well, I'll be adding on their boards and seeing if we can't get another transformation challenge up and running. Now where's the rest of the old crew??? Twist?

----------


## gbrice75

Can't really do the personal challenge atm... for a few reasons. One, I need to be super focused on myself right now... and while it may seem like the challenge would HELP that cause, I don't think it would. Two, our goals are different - i'm about to start lean bulking, I assume you're still going to cut based on your numbers atm. Finally, it would be totally unfair to you - i'm currently working with Narkissos... under his wing, i'd SO crush you lol!!!  :Wink: 

Twist is around from time to time, but very busy with school and such. He's been having some health issues as well, you can search for his thread called 'My Thread' here in the nutrition section.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see ya old ass back around!!!!!!!!! like slim said, a wee bit more than a minute!

----------


## baseline_9

Looking forward to seeing those pics...

How did u manage to get up to 30% BF.... Were you considering sumo wrestling  :Wink: 

I think your new plan sounds better that sumo

----------


## tbody66

Dude's and Dudette's, I love to cook and love to eat and even when I'm not lifting I eat like I'm on a mass program! Truthfully it just got away from me and I hardly even really noticed, until I was able to get back into the gym.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Welcome back man, good luck.

----------


## tbody66

Thanks. I have three dinners I'm involved in for the next three days, so it's going to be rough, but I'll just use it to fuel my muscle memory!

I just got back from the gym, leg-day! Did 5x5's with 315 lbs for squats, then straight leg deads super-setted with toe presses for calves. I'm not where I need to be, but I'm on my way!

----------


## baseline_9

Power/Hypertropy

Remember that program I outlined, you should do it

----------


## baseline_9

> A little motivation for myself, loved the cover of the new MD so I thought I'd pick up my pencil and see if I still had some skills, been awhile since I've drawn. What do you think?


I wish I could draw free hand like that..... graphics im good at but free hand is something I would love to learn, how did you learn?

----------


## tbody66

I've been able to all my life, You just draw what you see, not what you think you should draw, hard to explain. I truly believe that artists are born with it. Most things can be taught, I don't think art is one of those things.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've been able to all my life, You just draw what you see, not what you think you should draw, hard to explain. I truly believe that artists are born with it. Most things can be taught, I don't think art is one of those things.


i think you are right with the statement, 'born' with it. i actually miss doing art, once i started playing sports as a kid, art when out the door. i still have some of my old art books from back in the day. any new pieces since this one?

----------


## tbody66

No new pieces, but I'll maybe try to incorporate it back into my regular routine, just for the down time it affords. Thanks for the encouragment and kind words about my drawing.

----------


## tbody66

Dec. 1st, 2011

Weight 186.6 lbs
Bodyfat 22%
Belly measurement around the navel 38.25"
Upper Arm measurement 15.75"
And for all you new-comers I am 45 years old

I would appreciate all input, guesses on accurate bf% are most welcome, I am concerned about my symmetry(or more specifically glaring lack thereof) let's get hard and heavy after some great progress!

----------


## RaginCajun

man, i was expecting worse. just pickin. i would say you are right where u put yourself, 22%. if i know u, it wont take long for you to get after it!

----------


## tbody66

That is the plan. Three weeks of hardcore, clean eating and heavy lifting. I'll even tell you something to let you know how serious I truly am about this deal, if you promise not to tell anyone! I did 23 minutes on the treadmill and 12 minutes on the bike fasted at 6 am this morning!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey t body my first pic on page 7(i think it is) of my post im at 22% based on the wifes caliper readings(which i think has been proven to be fairly accurate)

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> That is the plan. Three weeks of hardcore, clean eating and heavy lifting. I'll even tell you something to let you know how serious I truly am about this deal, if you promise not to tell anyone!* I did 23 minutes on the treadmill and 12 minutes on the bike fasted at 6 am this morning!*


^^^Good for you man. Keep it up and it will help you drop the BF that much faster.

----------


## SlimmerMe

We won't tell anyone.....

but I bet it works!

----------


## tbody66

I'm only doing it to spend the time with my wife, actually it hasn't even beothered me too much, but I haven't really got any muscle to be concerned about losing yet. When I have muscle then I'll be strongly reconsidering particpating in the muscle depleting activity you all call CARDIO!

----------


## SlimmerMe

fasted sure worked for me and I am hoping to hear back from Phate about an article he had somewhere mentioning 2 x's a day for not so long really gets off the BF. During my challenge I did fasted and another one later in the day and the fasted for 20-25 minutes and the later one for 30 minutes and the BF started going going going......and going some more; hence how I met my goal.

By the way speaking of Phate. He chimed in on my thread and I want for you to read what all he wrote. Not about cardio. Food. And it is great info. I will find the pages in my thread so you can see them.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

tbody is back...man where you been! gone for like 8 months and then that genie left you out of her woman cave....welcome back!

----------


## tbody66

> fasted sure worked for me and I am hoping to hear back from Phate about an article he had somewhere mentioning 2 x's a day for not so long really gets off the BF. During my challenge I did fasted and another one later in the day and the fasted for 20-25 minutes and the later one for 30 minutes and the BF started going going going......and going some more; hence how I met my goal.
> 
> By the way speaking of Phate. He chimed in on my thread and I want for you to read what all he wrote. Not about cardio. Food. And it is great info. I will find the pages in my thread so you can see them.


I read them, good stuff, thank-you very much! I will post my three week plan to be lean by Christmas Day here soon!




> tbody is back...man where you been! gone for like 8 months and then that genie left you out of her woman cave....welcome back!


Genie and woman cave seems to be a highly sexual reference to me.... I'm curious if you were meaning that as positively as I took it??? Anyway, I am very glad to be back and more glad to be helped and helping all of you great people on the greatest board know to "fitness seekers" everywhere!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I read them, good stuff, thank-you very much! I will post my three week plan to be lean by Christmas Day here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Genie and woman cave seems to be a highly sexual reference to me.... I'm curious if you were meaning that as positively as I took it??? Anyway, I am very glad to be back and more glad to be helped and helping all of you great people on the greatest board know to "fitness seekers" everywhere!


I just figured something reallly good was keeping you away for so long......

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I read them, good stuff, thank-you very much! I will post my three week plan to be lean by Christmas Day here soon!


You are welcome and looking forward to your 3 week challenge~

----------


## gbrice75

Honest criticism, cause I luv u and would expect the same honesty from you??

Obviously BF got out of control, but you knew that. I think arms and lats need to be brought up asap tbh. I know u can do it bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

> Honest criticism, cause I luv u and would expect the same honesty from you??
> 
> Obviously BF got out of control, but you knew that. I think arms and lats need to be brought up asap tbh. I know u can do it bro!


Absolutely what I want and expect. I will be making some impressive gains in the next three weeks, I am confident. I am doing deadlifts like a madman on back day, so the back should come back. My arms have always been an issue and since I had the "tendonitis" issue I'm probably overly cautious with them. I have actually wondered about having issues with them, it seems as if I don't have much feeling in the triceps or biceps, like there is nerve damage or something. My current workout is as follows:

Mon: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves
Tue: Back/Biceps
Wed: Legs
Thu: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Fri: Back/Biceps/calves
Sat: Arms

----------


## Papiriqui

I might need a little help here, i thought deadlifts were for hamstrings?

----------


## tbody66

There are two types of deadlifts, tradational deads are for the back and are (arguably) the most overall traumatizing and effective exercise for the entire body, Stiff Legged Dead Lifts are for the hamstrings, and absolutely the single most effective exercise for that bodypart. Deadlifts are one of the core powerlifts in the olympics and weight lifting competitions and do not involve the hamstrings much, if at all. SLDL's only work the hamstrings and glutes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Absolutely what I want and expect. I will be making some impressive gains in the next three weeks, I am confident. I am doing deadlifts like a madman on back day, so the back should come back. My arms have always been an issue and since I had the "tendonitis" issue I'm probably overly cautious with them. I have actually wondered about having issues with them, it seems as if I don't have much feeling in the triceps or biceps, like there is nerve damage or something. My current workout is as follows:
> 
> Mon: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves
> Tue: Back/Biceps
> Wed: Legs
> Thu: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
> Fri: Back/Biceps/calves
> Sat: Arms


not a spot of cardio....what up with that?!?

----------


## Back In Black

> That is the plan. Three weeks of hardcore, clean eating and heavy lifting. I'll even tell you something to let you know how serious I truly am about this deal, if you promise not to tell anyone! I did 23 minutes on the treadmill and 12 minutes on the bike fasted at 6 am this morning!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Did you hate it or did time just fly by because you weren't properly awake? I only ever have time to do 40-45 mins of fasted cardio twice a week but I do it because it does make a difference. Only a little but over a long time a little adds up to a lot! Keep on it, it just needs to become habit.

As for your bf I guess you are about where you think you are. Easier to tell with a tensed ab shot though.

----------


## tbody66

I actually didn't mind the cardio, my wife has been doing am cardio every since she started exercising, so it was nice spending the time with her. I certainly don't push myself too hard, but I'm really going to see what I can do if I do my absolute best in all three areas for three weeks without a cheat. (Lifting/dieting/cardio) And, in case you didn't know, I've only done cardio about ten days in my whole life, combined (thirty years of lifting)

----------


## RaginCajun

> I actually didn't mind the cardio, my wife has been doing am cardio every since she started exercising, so it was nice spending the time with her. I certainly don't push myself too hard, but I'm really going to see what I can do if I do my absolute best in all three areas for three weeks without a cheat. (Lifting/dieting/cardio) And, in case you didn't know, I've only done cardio about ten days in my whole life, combined (thirty years of lifting)


the cardio actually gets addicting. start doing that with the wife everyday and you will see. i think i have done more cardio in one week than you have done in your entire life! haha! i wish i could go hardcore for 3 weeks but no way with all these christmas parties and family events!

----------


## tbody66

5:30 am wake up, drink 16 oz water with one caffeine tab and a bayer am(aspirin plus caffeine  :Smilie: )
Pee (sitting down)
Weigh-in (naked) 186.0 lbs
35 minutes on the bike (treadmills all full) 10 miles total at a level 3, 200 cals burned with an average heart rate of 145
Home and drank a raw fruit smoothie (blended in my vita-mixer) grapefruit/lemon/carrots/banana/whey protein shot/vitamin c/pom juice/plum-smart juice 32 oz approx 300 cals w/60 carbs/15 proteins/ 0 fats
3 cups of coffee (sugar free vanilla syrup and a cinnamon stick) NO SUGAR (yes GB you read it correctly- NO SUGAR)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I've only done cardio about ten days in my whole life, combined (thirty years of lifting)


MY GOSH! Glad you are going to start cardio to help your heart if for any other reason...




> the cardio actually gets addicting. start doing that with the wife everyday and you will see. i think i have done more cardio in one week than you have done in your entire life! haha! i wish i could go hardcore for 3 weeks but no way with all these christmas parties and family events!


Cardio is addicting and for the this post? well all I can say is STAY SAFE and try to get some cardio in as much as you possibly can....




> 5:30 am wake up, drink 16 oz water with one caffeine tab and a bayer am(aspirin plus caffeine )
> Pee (sitting down)
> Weigh-in (naked) 186.0 lbs
> *35 minutes on the bike* (treadmills all full) 10 miles total at a level 3, 200 cals burned with an average heart rate of 145
> Home and drank a raw fruit smoothie (blended in my vita-mixer) grapefruit/lemon/carrots/banana/whey protein shot/vitamin c/pom juice/plum-smart juice 32 oz approx 300 cals w/60 carbs/15 proteins/ 0 fats
> 3 cups of coffee (sugar free vanilla syrup and a cinnamon stick) NO SUGAR (yes GB you read it correctly- NO SUGAR)


HIP HIP HOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! TBODY has become a WARRIOR! LOVE IT! Just love it! Proud of ya~

----------


## tbody66

Thank you, we will see, this had better work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thank you, we will see, this had better work!


O Ye of Little Faith.....

and you are welcome. 

ps: IT WILL WORK!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5:30 am wake up, drink 16 oz water with one caffeine tab and a bayer am(aspirin plus caffeine )
> Pee (sitting down) *(hahaha- i know who this was directed at!)*
> Weigh-in (naked) 186.0 lbs
> 35 minutes on the bike (treadmills all full) 10 miles total at a level 3, 200 cals burned with an average heart rate of 145
> Home and drank a raw fruit smoothie (blended in my vita-mixer) grapefruit/lemon/carrots/banana/whey protein shot/vitamin c/pom juice/plum-smart juice 32 oz approx 300 cals w/60 carbs/15 proteins/ 0 fats
> 3 cups of coffee (sugar free vanilla syrup and a cinnamon stick) NO SUGAR (yes GB you read it correctly- NO SUGAR)


sounds like a good morning and you got to spend time with the wifey! if you are wanting to cut even more, why all the fruits? i understand the vitamin aspect of it but wouldn't replacing that with a multi-v and some oats help out with all the sugar from the fruits? just a suggestion

----------


## tbody66

I am not concerned about the macro break-down, and my wife and I have been on a smoothie kick since we watched the "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" video.

Just had lunch - 32oz of water with no ice. Now I'm heading to the gym for my weight lifting portion of todays exercise plan.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am not concerned about the macro break-down, and my wife and I have been on a smoothie kick since we watched the "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" video.
> 
> Just had lunch - 32oz of water with no ice. Now I'm heading to the gym for my weight lifting portion of todays exercise plan.


i figured that the wife was having one as well. you are lucky to have a woman to share that with! so the only food you have had today came in the form of your smoothie???

----------


## tbody66

> i figured that the wife was having one as well. you are lucky to have a woman to share that with! so the only food you have had today came in the form of your smoothie???


I am truly blessed. My wife is a nurse with knowledge in the area of nutrition and lives a healthy lifestyle. 

1:30 pm Workout Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves

5 minutes on the treadmill at 5.5 speed

Flat Bench Press warm up followed by three sets of 8 reps with 225lbs
Incline Dumbbell Bench 40lb x 15 reps, 50lb x 13 reps, 60lb x 11 reps
Upright rows 70lb x 9 reps(plus the ez-curl bar, probably a 15lb bar), 50lb+bar x 15 reps, drop set 70lb x 9 - 50lb x 9 - 20lb x 15
Tricep pushdown (reverse grip) 60lb x 17, 90lb x 15, 110lb x 11, 150lb x 7
Toe presses, drop sets of 21's (7 reps toes in heels out, 7 reps heels in toes out, 7 reps toes and heels the same) 180lb, 150lb, 120lb, 90lb

Followed by:

Protein shot 110cals 1 carb/26 prot/0 fat
Lo-Carb Monster 16oz 20cals 6 carb/0 prot/0 fat

So, up until this time of day the only caloric intake I had was from the smoothie!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am truly blessed. My wife is a nurse with knowledge in the area of nutrition and lives a healthy lifestyle. 
> 
> 1:30 pm Workout Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves
> 
> 5 minutes on the treadmill at 5.5 speed
> 
> Flat Bench Press warm up followed by three sets of 8 reps with 225lbs
> Incline Dumbbell Bench 40lb x 15 reps, 50lb x 13 reps, 60lb x 11 reps
> Upright rows 70lb x 9 reps(plus the ez-curl bar, probably a 15lb bar), 50lb+bar x 15 reps, drop set 70lb x 9 - 50lb x 9 - 20lb x 15
> ...


no way you could have had a sustainable energy level thru your workouts with just that! i can barely make it thru the day having 5 meals at this point and all you have had is a shake??? what is your theory behind starving yourself???

----------


## tbody66

Honestly I have a pretty solid will when I choose to. I didn't feel low on energy at all during this particular workout. People post on here all the time lifting in the am fasted, what's the diff?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Honestly I have a pretty solid will when I choose to. I didn't feel low on energy at all during this particular workout. People post on here all the time lifting in the am fasted, what's the diff?


i guess if you are getting all your nutrients/macro's post workout, then i guess you are fine. just wondering why one would go so long without fueling. you may want to supplement with some BCAA's during this time to help preserve muscle going into your workout. i can do cardio in the AM fasted but i cannot lift weights fasted, feels as if i am about to throwup the entire time, no fun!

----------


## Back In Black

> Honestly I have a pretty solid will when I choose to. I didn't feel low on energy at all during this particular workout. People post on here all the time lifting in the am fasted, what's the diff?


I'm not so sure that that many people lift when fasted. Cardio yes, lifting no.

Good luck with the next few weeks hoping it gets you back on track.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well i do fasted weight lifting without 1 single issue, except sometimes a little sleepy but if i sleep good i have fantastic workouts

----------


## Back In Black

> Well i do fasted weight lifting without 1 single issue, except sometimes a little sleepy but if i sleep good i have fantastic workouts


You do eat something before lifting, right?

----------


## tbody66

Today wasn't the "template" for every day the next three weeks. If I deprive myself day one, and let my body know who is boss, then I can eat moderately the rest of the three weeks and my body thinks it is being treated like royalty. I normally don't even think about working out under-nourished, but the smoothie was still fueling me that late in the day.

----------


## Papiriqui

> You do eat something before lifting, right?


Now after you suggested to eat but before i wasnt and had excelent workouts just as i do now!

----------


## gbrice75

> Absolutely what I want and expect. I will be making some impressive gains in the next three weeks, I am confident. I am doing deadlifts like a madman on back day, so the back should come back. My arms have always been an issue and since I had the "tendonitis" issue I'm probably overly cautious with them. *I have actually wondered about having issues with them, it seems as if I don't have much feeling in the triceps or biceps, like there is nerve damage or something.* My current workout is as follows:


Have you seen a doctor?

----------


## tbody66

> Have you seen a doctor?


Every day, I live in a very small town!

Final Meal
Two cups of Celery 0/0/0/0
One cup of Radishes 0/0/0/0
Zevia Ginger Root Beer 0/0/0/0
Popcorn with wife while watching monday night football 180/3/34/5
32 oz of water

----------


## tbody66

Another Great Day!!!

5:30 am wake up, drink 16 oz water with one caffeine tab and a bayer am(aspirin plus caffeine )
Pee (sitting down)
Weigh-in (naked) 185.6 lbs (down .4 lbs from yesterday)
35 minutes on the treadmill 1.9 miles total at an incline of 1.5 and an average speed of 3.7, 190 cals burned with an average heart rate of 120

Home for two eggs 140/10/0/12
Oatmeal plus fixin's 255/4/45/9
coffee w/stevia in the raw/cinnamon stick and sugar free vanilla syrup 0/0/0/0

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like your gettin after it! i thought i was going to read: smoothie and 64 oz of water for dinner! haha! just pickin. look at you go with all that cardio, you must be burnt out!

----------


## tbody66

I am purposing to be all in, hardcore for three weeks, right up to Christmas day! The cardio isn't anything to brag about, but a major milestone for me!

My wife made a chicken breast/eggplant/tomato kind of casserole or something. So, best I can calculate here's my lunch numbers.

Wife's dinner thingy 310/4/37/30

----------


## RaginCajun

that sounds good to me! who knows, you may get hooked on the cardio bandwagon!

----------


## tbody66

Maybe, anything's possible.

Workout Back/Biceps

Pull Downs 120lbs x 8, 135lbs x 8, 150 x 8, 165 x 8
Seated Rows 165 x8, 180 x 8, 195 x 8, 210 x 8, 225 x 5
One Arm Dumbbell Rows 70 x 8, 80 x 5
Dropset dumbbell curls, 35x8, 30x8, 25x8, 20x8 Did a second set but only 5 reps with each weight the second time through
Dropset Seated Machine Preacher curls 60x7, 50x7, 40x7, 30x7, 20x7, 10x7

Meal afterwards 12 oz V8 70/3/0/14
One bunch of Celery when I got home and only water since

----------


## RaginCajun

workout looks good!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> that sounds good to me! who knows, you may get hooked on the cardio bandwagon!


Wouldn't that be great.....I hope so...time will tell.....

----------


## tbody66

Well the meal posted above (post #685) was my last meal. I fasted through the rest of the day.

I stayed up late last night and skipped cardio this am as well.

10:03 am, wake-up, 16 oz of water(drank this before weigh-in) along with caffeind tab and bayer AM
Pee, sitting down
Weigh In 183.6 (down exactly 2lbs from the day before)
2 cups of coffee with Guava for sweetner 2tsp 120/0/32/0
one 12 oz can Dr. Pepper Ten 10/0/2.5/0

Workout: Legs

Squat 45x5, 135x5, 225x5 progressive warm-ups followed by 5 sets of 5 reps with 315lbs

SLDL's with just the 45lb bar 11 reps supersetted with toe presses 120lbs x 25 reps (two sets of these total)

I did not lack for energy at all during this workout and every rep my hip went below my knee!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey tbody sorry i havent been on here in the last day or 2 but if u chek post 646 ull see i have been here and posted.. U def have my support my man  :Smilie: 

I must say ur diet seems a bit difft from what im used to seeing... I may have missd it but i didnt see where u developd ur diet and macros based onLBM ?? 

It also appears u dont eat 6 meals/day.. I tell u thats really helpd me cuz i usually dont ever get real hungry whi h is when i run into danger of going to krystal and getn 6bacon cheese krystals with mayo and ketchup only and a chili cheese fry  :Smilie:  not that ive fantasizd about tat...

Glad to see ur doing fastd cardio.. I try to do it at least 4 days up to 6 days /week... Now that im not as fat as befkre i must admit i dont make 6 days like i used to as much but i always get 4... For 45 mins... I think that combined with 300g protein for me and only 100g carbs in first 3 meals has given me the best environment for fatloss and muscle retention...

----------


## Papiriqui

TBOOOOOODYYYYYY you are the man, i did the 21's calves today and mu calves were literally on FIREE! Dude that was a w/o, started w/ 360 lbs but i couldnt finish, did like 18 instead of 21, dropped weight to 180 and did 3 sets and WOOOOW, each time i finished a set i didnt know whether i wanted to cry, jump, run or kill myself. 

Thanks for the great advice, keep them coming lol. 

Good job on the diet and workout, cant wait to see the results you will bring!!

----------


## tbody66

Great news all. I don't even know where to start!

Yesterday I didn't eat anything except popcorn last night with wife while watching a movie (the movie was "Christmas with a capital C" - Good stuff!) I had some broth late in the afternoon and it gave me diarrhea, so I thought I'd weigh lots less this morning, but I drank lots of water so as not to become dehydrated and that with the elevate sodium levels from the broth made me actually be up .4 lbs this am.

So I go to the gym and do 32 mins on the treadmill, at a 2.5 incline with a speed of 3.2. I burn 180 cals, go almost 2 miles and my heart rate averaged 108.

I stepped on the scales and weighed 184.4 (shorts, unders and tank top) but my BF was down to 16.8%.

Based upon exactly one week ago this very day, here is the difference!
12/01/11 vs 12/08/11
bodyweight 186.6 - 184.4 down 2.2lbs
bf% 22.0 - 16.8 down 5.2%
fat 41.05 - 30.98 down 10.07 lbs
muscle 145.55 - 153.42 up 7.87 lbs

----------


## SlimmerMe

Treadmill....32 minutes.....Grrrrrrreeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaat!

----------


## tbody66

Will get you my breakfast and lunch numbers when I get back from the Pizza Hut.

----------


## --->>405<<---

tbody ur a NUT!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Breakfast 
2 eggs 140/10/0/12
Oatmeal 150/2.5/27/6

Lunch
Salad w/ranch dressing and bacon bits 490/51/7/1

----------


## Back In Black

> Great news all. I don't even know where to start!
> 
> Yesterday I didn't eat anything except popcorn last night with wife while watching a movie (the movie was "Christmas with a capital C" - Good stuff!) I had some broth late in the afternoon and it gave me diarrhea, so I thought I'd weigh lots less this morning, but I drank lots of water so as not to become dehydrated and that with the elevate sodium levels from the broth made me actually be up .4 lbs this am.
> 
> So I go to the gym and do 32 mins on the treadmill, at a 2.5 incline with a speed of 3.2. I burn 180 cals, go almost 2 miles and my heart rate averaged 108.
> 
> I stepped on the scales and weighed 184.4 (shorts, unders and tank top) but my BF was down to 16.8%.
> 
> Based upon exactly one week ago this very day, here is the difference!
> ...


Dude, how are you testing bodyfat? Bio Electrical Impedance or calipers? Did you do your first test last week after a cardio session too?

----------


## tbody66

have the bio scale at the gym. No, this is the first time I did the test after cardio.

----------


## Back In Black

Well, not that I want to poop on your parade, but those things are particularly sensitive to even the slightest change in circumstance - food, drink, heart rate, exercise. So, if you normally get measured, for example, as soon as you wake and then you get measured after a cardio session where you have sweated (even a little) and drank water, then the results will be way different.

Try it next time you do an am cardio session, measure before and after and see what difference you get.

On the plus side, weight is down and looks like you have some consistencty and dedication back in your training and diet and I am gonna watch this transformation closely!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I am gonna watch this transformation closely!


ME TOO~ 

Looking forward to it....

----------


## tbody66

Normally I would measure monthly using the bf scales at the gym and those I do consistently after a weight training session. I also know that my good friend Twist has stated how he can manipulate his personal numbers through a variety of ways and I am not stupid enough to believe that I have lost 5.2 percent bodyfat in 156 hrs. The big unknown here, and this can not be proven to any degree because there has never been an actual case study to prove it. Muscle Memory, I have always had a great amount of that, and I usually get back into shape faster than most. So if you take into consideration that I was say 16 bf and then laid off for 4 or 5 months because of my tendonitis. Gained 20lbs of fat and lost 10 lbs of muscle, then strictly hit the weights for a month and a half then get serious about my diet and even do cardio, it is possible to make more of a difference than most. So I will stick with my current plan for two more weeks, solid hardcore and post some pics and then you all can judge for yourselves. I know that I was 183.4 this morning on the scales at home that I weigh on every morning after waking up and going pee (sitting down). That makes a pound lighter than yesterday.

----------


## Back In Black

I'm a huge believer in muscle memory too. You tend to become a believer when you have lay offs (enforced or not) and then start training properly with good diet, it all comes back fairly quickly. Though less quick as I get older.

Not suggesting for a minute that you believe you have lost 5% bodyfat in a week but I know some people will read the stats stated and believe it. Would be nice if it were real though!

So, after the 3 week blast do you have a follow up plan or is that dependant on the progress made in the next 2 weeks?

----------


## t-gunz

am i reading this right 5% in 8 days?

----------


## tbody66

> I'm a huge believer in muscle memory too. You tend to become a believer when you have lay offs (enforced or not) and then start training properly with good diet, it all comes back fairly quickly. Though less quick as I get older.
> 
> Not suggesting for a minute that you believe you have lost 5% bodyfat in a week but I know some people will read the stats stated and believe it. Would be nice if it were real though!
> 
> So, after the 3 week blast do you have a follow up plan or is that dependant on the progress made in the next 2 weeks?


I am going to eat like crazy for J.C's birthday party. All I want, and more, all day! Then I will be more strict and specific with my program. I will progressively increase the cardio every week, dial in my macros and focus on individual bodyparts in my lifting for specific improvements over 2month periods. I will be looking to maintain bodyweight and work to lose 1lb of fat a week while adding 1lb of muscle.





> am i reading this right 5% in 8 days?


 That is what the scales at the gym showed. And, although I've made some great progress in that weeks time, I am sure there was something off with my body for it do produce that result on those scales. I am on a three week major hardcore transformation blast, so I'll post pics saturday the 24th with the final results of that program, including before and afters.

Missed you t-gunz, where have you been?

----------


## Papiriqui

> I am going to eat like crazy for J.C's birthday party. All I want, and more, all day! Then I will be more strict and specific with my program. I will progressively increase the cardio every week, dial in my macros and focus on individual bodyparts in my lifting for specific improvements over 2month periods. I will be looking to maintain bodyweight and work to lose 1lb of fat a week while adding 1lb of muscle.
> 
> That is what the scales at the gym showed. And, although I've made some great progress in that weeks time, I am sure there was something off with my body for it do produce that result on those scales. I am on a three week major hardcore transformation blast, so I'll post pics saturday the 24th with the final results of that program, including before and afters.
> 
> Missed you t-gunz, where have you been?


Good job T!! Keep up the great work man!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Looking forward to the "after" shots especially after all of this cardio~

----------


## tbody66

I am absolutely hitting this thing hard! I want to impress you slim, getting your approval is the "Super-Bowl" Ring of this entire forum!

----------


## t-gunz

> That is what the scales at the gym showed. And, although I've made some great progress in that weeks time, I am sure there was something off with my body for it do produce that result on those scales. I am on a three week major hardcore transformation blast, so I'll post pics saturday the 24th with the final results of that program, including before and afters.
> 
> Missed you t-gunz, where have you been?


either way as long as your progressing you gotta be happy  :Smilie: 

ive been around i just got off the boards for a little while. the internet warriors around here just got so old and annoying lol if i was admin so many ****s be gone lol 

cant wait to the 24th mate looking forward to your progress pics  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, I will not let us down!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I am absolutely hitting this thing hard! I want to impress you slim, getting your approval is the "Super-Bowl" Ring of this entire forum!


Now this is the highest of compliments Tbody! WOWSA is all I can say.....

----------


## tbody66

New week + hardcore effort = Impressive results!

----------


## --->>405<<---

get R dun tbody!

----------


## tbody66

16oz water then weigh-in 183.8 lbs
up a little, yesterday was a road trip, snaked most of the day, feel good and energized today, not worried
slept in, needed the rest from a long weekend!
Breakfast 1 cup of coffee
lunch a salad with shredded cheese and ranch dressing
workout then v8 and lifewater

----------


## tbody66

16 oz water
40 minutes treadmill 1.5 incline, 3.7 speed, 2.5 miles, 250 cals with an avg HR 111
smoothie and 2 cups of coffee

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes, go head! Now, raise that incline some and get them legs screaming!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*40 minutes! MAN SAKES ALIVE TBODY!*

----------


## tbody66

I had the incline at 2.5, but my shins started feeling it so I backed off.

I just weighed before lunch 180.2 lbs, that's pretty groovy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

IMO flat is better since you keep your heart rate up more instead of trudging along since after all the heart rate is the whole idea for cardio plus this way you can do more high intensity too......my .02

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, I don't mind the 1.5, we'll stick with that and keep on truckin'

----------


## Back In Black

So t, my question is, you gonna keep the cardio up after the initial 3 weeks? 

Good weight loss btw!

----------


## Papiriqui

Keep it up T. Good job!!

----------


## tbody66

The current plan is to implement cardio regularly into the program. I will determine how much when I see what my results are a week from saturday. I'm currently leaning toward a "beach body" look by my birthday in July. If that is the case I will just work backwards from that point to the first of the year. Now here is a question, I'll probably post this on GB's "Ask me anything thread":

Based upon the fact that the closer you get to your goal the harder it is to make progress how should that affect your plans? For example, let's say I am at 18%bf and want to get to 12% in 6 months/26 weeks/182.5 days. We all know it will become progressively harder to lose 1% bf the closer we get to target so would we just plan on losing 2% the first month and .25% the last? As we get lighter and perform more cardio our conditioning improves and we burn fewer calories so do I just build this into my head going into it? At 180lbs/18%bf I would burn more calories in 30 minutes than I would at 168/12%bf, although my LBM would be identical. So should I just go into the program knowing that I will gradually lower my daily caloric intake and increase my cardio or would I be better served to build in Cheat Weeks to reprogram my body or just monitor and adjust monthly?

----------


## Back In Black

Well, I never lower my caloric intake when cutting. If I want to be, say, 180ls @ 10% then I eat for that amount from the start. Yes, it still gets harder toward the end of a cut but the start of the cut I lose 2lbs a week, which is enough. Toward the end I may be dropping only .5lbs a week but this can be increased by extra, low intensity cardio (fasted and PWO). You could, of course, drop your cals instead but I find that a sure fire way to LBM loss.

Even when cutting I have 1 cheat meal per week.

Ultimately though, regardless of what option you choose, geeting the correct macro breakdown for you, is vital!

----------


## tbody66

I'm not thoroughly convinced of that myself, but I'm willing to entertain all discussions on the topic. I am more of the "calories are calories" philosophy.

----------


## RaginCajun

love to hear where this going, keep it up, its addicting!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm not thoroughly convinced of that myself, but I'm willing to entertain all discussions on the topic. I am more of the "calories are calories" philosophy.


only thing i see in that is eat 500 cals of chicken and 500 cals of candy. macronutrients are macronutrients. i read somewhere where someone did this and only ate junk food, but keep the calories strict. he lost weight but gained fat.

----------


## tbody66

Today is leg day and I am stoked. I was concerned this morning since my weight was 182.8, although yesterday before lunch it was 180.2. I guess I'll just concern myself with my target date condition and not stress too much between. I am completely convinced that I have lost 2 or 3% bf in a week and a half. And I benched 275lbs fairly easily my last two chest workouts. Not where I want my max to be, but considering I've only been back lifting for two months and I'm on a fairly restrictive diet, I'm pleased.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I wish calories were calories. Doesn't work for me. Tried that trick and didn't work.

----------


## tbody66

Well, if cajun and slim say so, I'll have to agree. When I change up my program I will definitely get your learned input and will find someone to help walk me through the specifics. I might even be a contestant in the next challange, if we could get that going pretty soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today is leg day and I am stoked. I was concerned this morning since my weight was 182.8, although yesterday before lunch it was 180.2. I guess I'll just concern myself with my target date condition and not stress too much between. I am completely convinced that I have lost 2 or 3% bf in a week and a half. And I benched 275lbs fairly easily my last two chest workouts. Not where I want my max to be, but considering I've only been back lifting for two months and I'm on a fairly restrictive diet, I'm pleased.


don't be overly concerned with the numbers if you are hitting like you say you are. look at it more in a week progression, then daily numbers. i think this flusters all of us! i wish i could bench 275, haven't touched that since powerlifting in college and with my shoulder mangled, may not see that weight ever again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

and I will answer your question in this thread. NOPE. A little santa balero red top trimmed with white fur...

----------


## --->>405<<---

Tbody good work so far man! Glad to see ur doing cardio  :Smilie: 

Im gonna have to agree that calories are def not calories... If all i ate were 2200 cals of chocolate creme filld doughnuts from krispy kreme everyday i seriously doubt my stats would be wher they are rite now... Do u not subscribe to the effect of insulin and blood sugar on weightloss/weightgain?? 

Maybe as an experiment u should give up ur current diet and switch up to Macdonalds french fries and ice cream chikn wings and pizza for the next month and we can see how it works for u???  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

> don't be overly concerned with the numbers if you are hitting like you say you are. look at it more in a week progression, then daily numbers. i think this flusters all of us! i wish i could bench 275, haven't touched that since powerlifting in college and with my shoulder mangled, may not see that weight ever again!


It is frustrating to know that it's 100lbs short of my all time best! But having had a partial upper pec tear and not getting any younger, I will probably have to be happy with just getting back to hitting 315lbs!




> and I will answer your question in this thread. NOPE. A little santa balero red top trimmed with white fur...


I meant other than that!




> Tbody good work so far man! Glad to see ur doing cardio 
> 
> Im gonna have to agree that calories are def not calories... If all i ate were 2200 cals of chocolate creme filld doughnuts from krispy kreme everyday i seriously doubt my stats would be wher they are rite now... Do u not subscribe to the effect of insulin and blood sugar on weightloss/weightgain?? 
> 
> Maybe as an experiment u should give up ur current diet and switch up to Macdonalds french fries and ice cream chikn wings and pizza for the next month and we can see how it works for u???


I subscribe to all of the benefits of all the fine tuning, but I would say that for 99.9% of people to look better and feel better it isn't nearly as complicated as we make it. If you make smart choices, eat sensibly, have meals that contain a good protein/carb/fat ratios within your daily caloric range, and lift weights consistently, with proper form and intensity, much more is accomplished and much more likely to stick with!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I meant other than that! *OH I knew that......*
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribe to all of the benefits of all the fine tuning, but I would say that for 99.9% of people to look better and feel better it isn't nearly as complicated as we make it. If you make smart choices, eat sensibly, have meals that contain a good protein/carb/fat ratios within your daily caloric range, and lift weights consistently, with proper form and intensity, much more is accomplished and *much more likely to stick with!*


re: stick with it. You told me this in the beginning of my log hence why I strongly adhere to this and recommend to others to find something to stick with.....and it will work.

----------


## Back In Black

I subscribe to all of the benefits of all the fine tuning, but I would say that for 99.9% of people to look better and feel better it isn't nearly as complicated as we make it. If you make smart choices, eat sensibly, have meals that contain a good protein/carb/fat ratios within your daily caloric range, and lift weights consistently, with proper form and intensity, much more is accomplished and much more likely to stick with![/QUOTE]

I agree if you eat pretty good, lift weights and do a bit of cardio you will stick to it. And your physique will be ok.

But I don't wanna look ok. I wanna look the best I can. I'm in my 40's and now that gets harder and harder. The only way I'm gonna look the best I can is by counting calories and apportioning my macro's accordingly.

As far as sticking to it - if you want it enough you'll stick to it. Besides I cheat once a week and that is more than enough.

Of course, some people are damn lucky and will look awesome even with an average diet and average lifting programme. And I hate those people!

T, I think I may have to visit you in the new year for a workout programme to combine with my lean bulk diet!

----------


## tbody66

I'll trade you straight up, I'll be your personal weight trainer and you can be my personal dietitian. I will eat only what you say when you say and you lift how I tell you to lift, deal?

----------


## Back In Black

Deal big man. Not sure I'm looking forward to it though!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Wow that looks good  :Smilie:  i dont have anything to offer but can i get in on this too???????  :Welcome:

----------


## tbody66

405, you know I'll hook you up, now if stem will commit to your diet part, you can offer being the "Show" guineau pig

Stem, I'm totally stoked, thanks!

Okay, today was leg day

Squats and toe presses is all I was able to get to today

Squats warm up with bar x5, 135 x5, 225 x5, then 5x5 with 315
toe presses 4x25 with 120lbs

Stepped on the bodyfat scale
183.2lbs
17.5% bf. Since the time of day is affecting me to such a degree I guess I'll see if the wife can take some pics and I can post them after church tonight or first thing in the am. I really need for you guys to see if I have made any progress close to what the machines are telling me in the last ten days.

----------


## tbody66

two poses 12 days apart and the last one to help assess current bodyfat. I need your responses, please! 
Also if you could determine the difference between the two that would be really helpful and appreciated.
The green shorts are tonights and the blue shorts from the 2nd of this month

----------


## --->>405<<---

405, you know I'll hook you up, now if stem will commit to your diet part, you can offer being the "Show" guineau pig


SteM has been here with me since the beginning.. I think that sounds like an awesome idea!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Seriously??? I need some bf estimates! Pic 5 from 12 days ago to pic 2 from today, pic 4 from 12 days ago to pic 1 from today, and pic 3 flexed ab side shot from today. GB, Stem, Twist, Sgt, Cajun, Slim, Calstate ...anyone, everyone....

----------


## tbody66

30 mins cardio plus 3 min cool down on treadmill this am
went 1.5 incline and speed of 3.7(up .02) 1.9 miles 190 cals at an avg. HR of 111

----------


## --->>405<<---

well tbody im not good at bf %s but u look leaner than 2 weeks ago.. i can see uve lost some fat in ur chest and on ur back.. good work!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

In the first pic, r u dehydrated or were u hydrated? I would say that you are sitting right around 15-16ish, maybe a tad more but under 18. Great progress so far, keep the cardio up!!!

----------


## Back In Black

First off, much less bloating, which certainly helps you look (and I dare say, feel) slimmer. Back pic is a definite improvement and better lighting but improvement all the same.

I'd probably have you high teens 18ish maybe a touch more. I'd tell you better with a front double bi and a tensed abs shot.

Can I suggest you try and get your ave HR to about 120 on your morning cardio?!

----------


## tbody66

More from last night.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Kudos for photos and there is a difference in just such a short amount of time. You have this down to a science and know how your body will respond.

As far as BF? agree around 18

And agree to get your heart rate up some more. Was this morning's cardio fasted? 
Good to see you are doing it. Really is. Proud of ya buddy.

----------


## tbody66

I drink water upon waking, other than that there is no intake, and no calories involved pre-cardio, I don't know if that constitutes "fasted" or not, but it is how I understand the metabolism is best kicked into gear.

----------


## tbody66

Yesterday workout was chest/shoulders/triceps

bench press 4x25 135lbs (only able to get 16reps on my last/4th set)
Incline Dumbbell Presses 4x15 40lbs
Upright rows 4x25 35lbs (last set to failure hit 37 reps) I superssetted these with
Triceps Pushdowns 80lbs x51reps, 80lbsx51reps, 90lbsx51reps, 100lbsx51reps

This was all fasted (I did not eat all day yesterday until 10 last night and then had popcorn and watched the debate!
Weigh-in this am at 179.2 and feel great. I am really considering the IF diet(SteM what do you think?)

----------


## RaginCajun

T, I just started the IF thing on Sunday and I am loving it! The hunger pains are bad right now for me, but to me, it is an easier way to eat. It is satisfying knowing that I can eat for 8 hours straight! When GB first brought this type of dieting, I was skeptical, but after trying it for not even a week, I am really adhering to it. Sounds like u kind of do this anyway so u should have no problem tearing this up!

----------


## Back In Black

Haven't done an IF diet so can't really comment. Though if it can fit into your lifestyle I think it has legs. I prefer a more 'normal' approach to dieting. Ultimately 2lbs a week loss is ideal whether IF or CKD or whatever you choose.

Really, it boils down to what you can stick to for an extended period of time.

Below 180lbs? How's that feel?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I drink water upon waking, other than that there is no intake, and no calories involved pre-cardio, I don't know if that constitutes "fasted" or not, but it is how I understand the metabolism is best kicked into gear.


Sounds fasted to me! Are you doing any BCAA's? Like purple wrath? I got some of that stuff....

----------


## tbody66

> T, I just started the IF thing on Sunday and I am loving it! The hunger pains are bad right now for me, but to me, it is an easier way to eat. It is satisfying knowing that I can eat for 8 hours straight! When GB first brought this type of dieting, I was skeptical, but after trying it for not even a week, I am really adhering to it. Sounds like u kind of do this anyway so u should have no problem tearing this up!


I haven't researched it too much, do you still have to watch cals and macros during the 8 hours of eating? And did I understand that sleeping doesn't count for fasting?




> Haven't done an IF diet so can't really comment. Though if it can fit into your lifestyle I think it has legs. I prefer a more 'normal' approach to dieting. Ultimately 2lbs a week loss is ideal whether IF or CKD or whatever you choose.
> 
> Really, it boils down to what you can stick to for an extended period of time.
> 
> Below 180lbs? How's that feel?


I'm cool with whatever. I've done lots over my life of lifting (been weight training on and off for 30 years, only layoffs were due to major life changes or injuries, started when I was 15, serious when I turned 25 and I'm 45 now) I really don't like being lighter, It was so very hard for me to get the muscle and weight on, it bothers me some to see the low numbers. I am only encouraged by the fact that I am losing fat only at this point in time, and I can always pray for "gear" for Christmas. Someone was talking about their strength and energy going up during their IF diet. Anyway I am sticking with my hardcore approach to losing fat, going to eat like a madman at J.C.'s birthday parties and let you decide after that where to go and what to do.

----------


## SlimmerMe

you know prayers work......

----------


## --->>405<<---

> you know* prayers work*......


^^^ X 20000000 amen to that girl!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey tbody dont forget bout our conversation a few days ago.. first of the year its ON MAN!! i wanna keep droppn fat (obviously) but once i get closer to where i wanna be id also like to think of maybe doing some kind of lean bulk.. and im gonna need ur assistance in the workout dept.. as well as stems in the diet dept  :Smilie:  i tend to get in a routine and stay there for months or longr..  :Smilie:  sorry bout the hijack..  : Hijack:

----------


## gbrice75

TB - sleeping most definitely counts towards your fast.  :Wink: 

Your pics... some definite improvement although it's hard to tell which is which because the lighting is bad. Based on the most recent 2 you posted separately, i'd estimate your BF at ~ 18%. Time to bring the wheels up too bro!!

You'll get there, just keep at it, you know this already.  :Smilie:

----------


## Brohim

> Yesterday workout was chest/shoulders/triceps
> 
> bench press 4x25 135lbs (only able to get 16reps on my last/4th set)
> Incline Dumbbell Presses 4x15 40lbs
> Upright rows 4x25 35lbs (last set to failure hit 37 reps) I superssetted these with
> Triceps Pushdowns 80lbs x51reps, 80lbsx51reps, 90lbsx51reps, 100lbsx51reps
> 
> This was all fasted (I did not eat all day yesterday until 10 last night and then had popcorn and watched the debate!
> Weigh-in this am at 179.2 and feel great. I am really considering the IF diet(SteM what do you think?)


Why are you doing 135lbs. on bench press? That is what HS kids press. (sayin w/ love and respect) If I were you I would lift heavier and less reps. Maybe 5x5 or 3x5 and work your way up. Your chest needs to come up and then bf come down. (w/ love)

----------


## gbrice75

> Why are you doing 135lbs. on bench press? That is what HS kids press. (sayin w/ love and respect) If I were you I would lift heavier and less reps. Maybe 5x5 or 3x5 and work your way up. Your chest needs to come up and then bf come down. (w/ love)


HS kids may press 135lbs, but not for 4 sets of 25. Try it and tell me if you don't get wiped. Don't dismiss the power of higher rep ranges, there is a lot of muscle to be grown in the 15-20 range. Granted 25 is a bit excessive IMHO, but i'm digressing now.

----------


## tbody66

I hit chest twice a week and do the the high weight low rep stuff on mondays/low weight high rep on thursdays. No offense taken, the chest does need to come up and so do the legs, and arms, the only things that are coming around are the shoulders and back. I will get there, just don't like how long it takes.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I hit chest twice a week and do the the high weight low rep stuff on mondays/low weight high rep on thursdays. No offense taken, the chest does need to come up and so do the legs, and arms, the only things that are coming around are the shoulders and back. I will get there, *just don't like how long it takes*.


me either!!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Just chekn in tbody wher ya at man??!! Doing some cardio ?  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

A lot of driving and Christmas parties this weekend, so no cardio for awhile, but keeping the diet in check, for the most part, so I'll be fine.

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha.. well thats cool.. hope u had a good time.. glad to see ya droppn in..

----------


## tbody66

181lbs this am, a slight up, but am not too concerned this week. Had a church Christmas dinner last night and I was the protein provider, went with four boneless legs of lamb, and a homemade au jus. Good stuff and I did stuff my face with that wonderful meat! Today was chest/shoulders/triceps/calves, I have been fasting all day so my workout seemed to suffer a tad

Chest
Bench Press 3x8 with 225
Incline DB 1x8 w/55, 1x8x60, 1x8x70
push downs super setted with shoulder presses and toe presses
push downs 3x15x150
shoulder presses 3x15x120
toe presses 3x33x120

----------


## --->>405<<---

leg of lamb..sounds good..

hey tbody u think u could give me a couple difft wkouts so i could break up my lifting routine to keep my body guessing? im gonna get thru this week and then rededicate for 8 more weeks of cutting .. maybe give myself a cheat every 14 days but i wanna step it up workout wise to keep the progression rocking! the only thing is i only have about 45mins i can spend in the gym cuz i do it on my lunch break... thx bro  :Smilie:  sry to hijack u again.. the leg deal u gave me is great and i enjoy doing 1 major bodypart/day except i do arms on leg and chest days.. i love my workout im doing now i just thought i could use a little variety.. for the "muscle confusion factor" and im not very good at designing workouts.. 

if u want me to post what im currently doing(assuming ur gonna help and not to put u on the spot :Smilie: ) ill do all that in my thread..

----------


## tbody66

Yes, I'd be happy to help, post up your current routine(in your thread) and I'll definitely give you a <45 min routine that will shock and amaze your CNS!

----------


## Papiriqui

Isn't lamb more fatty then beef?? Just asking because I do love lamb, I've done the smoke boneless leg of lamb with a wine reduction and it's awesome!! Would love to be able to eat lamb specially on weekends  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yes, I'd be happy to help, post up your current routine(in your thread) and I'll definitely give you a <45 min routine that will shock and amaze your CNS!


Hey thx bro i appreciate it  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Yes, lamb is off limits on a regular BB diet, but I absolutely love the flavor! I am fortunate enough to have access to Amercian Bison on a regular basis and will incorporate that as me last meal of the day red-meat after Christmas!

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah i love lamb flavor as well, too bad i cant eat it now. Ohh well i guess is something to look forward to when i get to my maintenance stage, or i could make it a cheat meal for like february or something. 

I wish i could get some bison or something down here in Miami but unless i order that stuff online i have no access to it whatsoever, plus it is very expensive so not worth it for me, i'll stick with the ground beef 93/7  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

The bison for me is even cheaper than the lean beef, it's a friend of mine who raises it right here where we live!

----------


## Papiriqui

You lucky bastard!!

----------


## tbody66

Blizzard conditions, gym closed today, also wife's Christmas party so not the healthiest meal selection, although I fasted most of the day.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Blizzard conditions, gym closed today,* also wife's Christmas party so not the healthiest meal selection, although I fasted most of the day.


not something ive ever had to worry about  :Smilie:  i cant believe u dont have weight set at ur house tbody.. whats up with that?? esp considering its de***ber and today is the first day of winter..(and the shortest day of the year..)seems a guy like u would make provisions..  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> Blizzard conditions, gym closed today, also wife's Christmas party so not the healthiest meal selection, although I fasted most of the day.


Yeah blizzard's im sure its got to suck!! Hope you can get back soon buddy!!

----------


## Papiriqui

> not something ive ever had to worry about  i cant believe u dont have weight set at ur house tbody.. whats up with that?? esp considering its de***ber and today is the first day of winter..(and the shortest day of the year..)seems a guy like u would make provisions..


I have a bowflex decked out in a corner of a room in the house that i bought a few years back!! Used it about 7 times and never used it again!! I hate working out at home.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> A lot of driving and Christmas parties this weekend, so no cardio for awhile, but keeping the diet in check, for the most part, so I'll be fine.


My first real image of you Tobdy was last year when you mentioned something about Christmas shopping with your tons of kids in a van....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I have a bowflex decked out in a corner of a room in the house that i bought a few years back!! Used it about 7 times and never used it again!! I hate working out at home.


yeh i did the same thing with one pap.. i think it took me 3 yrs to pay the damn thing off too!!!

----------


## tbody66

179.8 this am and haven't eaten anything since, just coffee and water. We'll see how it goes. I also normally schedule an entire week of no workouts every two months, so this is about that time.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 179.8 this am and haven't eaten anything since, just coffee and water. We'll see how it goes.* I also normally schedule an entire week of no workouts every two months, so this is about that time.*




do tell pls  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

My regular routine would be seven weeks of any particular program, normally this would be with an emphasis on a specifcally lagging muscle group. I would measure and guage success at the end of the seven weeks, take an entire week without doing any exercising what-so-ever and not sticking with any diet plan either(not pigging out, but not counting cals either) Then redesign my workout and dial my diet in for the next seven weeks. This seems to prevent my body from figuring out my routine. My workouts could change dramatically or simply shift the focus to a different bodypart by keeping the workouts the same just changing the rep range for a few muscle groups. It also allows my body to totally and completely recover from the intense abuse of hardcore lifting for the seven week program.

----------


## --->>405<<---

very interesting..yeh i def wanna keep the old body from getn comfy  :Smilie:  hence asking ur assistance...

----------


## tbody66

Well, my body is lot's older than your body and the regularly scheduled rest helps to keep it not looking and feeling that way.

----------


## --->>405<<---

thats good tbody  :Smilie:  although how old r u? im 37...

----------


## gbrice75

^^ he's like 4 times your age bro.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

shoot he looks *FANTASTIC* to be 148 yrs old! tbody whats ur secret?  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

I'm 45. My secret is Jesus!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'm 45. My secret is Jesus!


Thats a secret worth sharing ...  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Amen. Something else worth sharing is the workout I just designed specifically for you and posted on your thread, 405! I almost felt sorry for you while I was writing it, visualizing you performing it. It might be the best workout I've ever written for anyone.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Tbody also came from good genes.....look at his daddy...

----------


## tbody66

Speaking of daddy, he's currently on the market, so if any of you know any older fit women he would appreciate someone who believes in the lifestyle. Oh and he's an over the road trucker so there are about 48 states he's available in.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Speaking of daddy, he's currently on the market, so if any of you know any older fit women he would appreciate someone who believes in the lifestyle. Oh and he's an over the road trucker so there are about 48 states he's available in.


^ lol

----------


## tbody66

185.4 lbs this am with two full days of eating on the immediate horizon.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Speaking of daddy, he's currently on the market, so if any of you know any older fit women he would appreciate someone who believes in the lifestyle. Oh and he's an over the road trucker so there are about 48 states he's available in.


so no lucky lady in Hawaii or Alaska?

Merry Merry Christmas buddy~

----------


## tbody66

And too you!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Amen. Something else worth sharing is the workout I just designed specifically for you and posted on your thread, 405! I almost felt sorry for you while I was writing it, visualizing you performing it. It might be the best workout I've ever written for anyone.


Well i tell u one thing, well 2 things tbody :Wink:  1 i really appreciate u takn the time to help me out by designing this workout and 2 im really lookn forward to getn startd monday at lunch! 

I have been and will continue to look it over so i get it well in my mind for monday to prevent spending quality lifting time reading my cellphone  :Smilie:  

So far today ive had 64oz sweet tea (with lemon) yum! And a bacon cheeseburger with hashbrowns smothered in ketchup hot sauce and salt and very delicious caramel popcorn and pecans and a snickers bar.. Still have a church dinnr to go to !! Loving it  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Sounds great, 405. I've made my Oyster Stew for tonights dinner and finished up the last of my Lamb from our Church's Christmas party today at lunch, put it on 7 grains white bread with a slice of swiss on top, some horseradish dressing and dipped it in it's own au jus with added butter!

----------


## First6

Hey T. Glad to see you around here. It is real tough getting back after being gone. Good job Bro and I am very proud of you! 
I thought about "coming back" a number of times but it is a hard thing to get over the "embarrasment" of dropping off for so long.
I have been lurking lately and I'm very happy to see you doing well.

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, brother, it would be great to have you back! Post up a thread and let's get back after this stuff crazy hardcore! You know you have a better chance of making progress due to muscle memory(if you've also been out of the gym as well as the boards) anyway, good to hear from you. Let's get things rockin'.

Merry Christmas all, have a blessed and wonderful day!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, stem, when are we starting this?

----------


## Back In Black

Whenever you want starting up dude. 

I've missed the last 4 weeks out the gym and off my diet due to some joint and bone aching b1tch of a virus. SO I'm having a month to get back on track before I even consider risking one of your workouts!

However, let's get you going. All I need is your current stats, goals and times of day you lift. And how many meals you prefer to eat per day.

----------


## tbody66

I have some traveling to do friday, so gearing up to be all in starting next monday would be good for me. Also I'll post some pics and most up to date info soon.

5' 6", 189lbs, 18%bf, 45 years old

5:30am fasted cardio

lift m-f 5 days a week at 1:30pm

----------


## tbody66

Okay, just finished at the gym. Decent workout, hit back/chest then tris/bis, good pump from the quick workout of supersets. Weigh in and bf scales....drum roll......

188.2lbs 20.5% bf.

I don't care if I eat once a day or eight times a day. I like simple and repetitive. I prefer fish as my protein source and tabouli or rice as my carb, but will do whatever you decide.

I also lift on saturday mornings, superset arms by themselves. 

I'm flexible on my goal, anywhere from 13.89 - 13.91% bf by Feb 27th @ between 5:59 - 6:01 am. 
This should give you enough wiggle room not to have to be completely dialed in.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^lol

----------


## tbody66

5:30 am weigh-in 187.0 lbs

33 mins fasted cardio
treadmill avg speed 3.7, 1.6 miles, 160 cals burned, avg HR 129

----------


## Papiriqui

^^ Nice very nice  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Workout was leg day, but since I had to do chest and back yesterday and missed alot of workouts last week, my back was sore so I didn't squat. Supersetted leg extensions/leg curls/toe presses, four progressive sets, no rest in between, a 20 minute workout and my legs were swole up and on fire!

----------


## gbrice75

My man, finally doing that cardio! Stick with it and I believe you'll be happy with the outcome in a few months!

----------


## tbody66

I'm doing whatever it takes to hit this thing in the head as hard and fast as I can!

----------


## tbody66

5:30 am weigh-in 184.8 lbs

33 mins fasted cardio
treadmill incline 0.5, avg speed 3.9, 2.2 miles, 208 cals burned, avg HR 140,

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah buddy keep that cardio going  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Chest/shoulders/triceps went well I'll post particulars later.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work tbody  :Smilie:  i too am glad to see u doing cardio daily..

----------


## tbody66

Flat Bench 45x4, 45x4, 135x3, 225x2, 275x1, 225x8, 225x8, 225x10
Incline DB Bench 35x17
Upright Rows 35x25, 35x25, drop-set 75x15-55x15-35x15 supersetted all Upright Rows with Triceps Rope Push Downs
Rope Push Downs 90x15, 90x15, drop-set 100x15, 80x15, 60x15

----------


## SlimmerMe

> My man, finally doing that cardio! Stick with it and I believe you'll be happy with the outcome in a few months!


Yep




> Yeah buddy keep that cardio going


Yep




> Good work tbody  i too am glad to see u doing cardio daily..


Yep the 3rd time.

Seeing a pattern here......

----------


## tbody66

We'll see if it's making a difference when I take pics and measure.

----------


## --->>405<<---

when is that btw?

----------


## tbody66

Well, Monday I suppose, hoping stem gets me that diet soon so I can begin planning and cooking. Had to drive all day yesterday and family stopping by tomorrow and our gym is closed Monday, so kicking everything off serious on Tuesday.

Heading to the gym now for back and arms!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy new year to you tbody!


*

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, Slim, you too!

Since I missed the gym yesterday and so did my wife, we did chest/back/triceps/biceps today

Good workout and pump, hoping to carb load for pic so I look full and pumped. Waiting for that diet from stem, but I'll come up with something if he doesn't make it on time! I'm working on his workout plan so he better be ready!!!

Bible Study is our big plans to ring in the New Year, hope you all are doing what you want with the people you want to be doing it with!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks, Slim, you too!
> 
> Since I missed the gym yesterday and so did my wife, we did chest/back/triceps/biceps today
> 
> Good workout and pump, hoping to carb load for pic so I look full and pumped. Waiting for that diet from stem, but I'll come up with something if he doesn't make it on time! I'm working on his workout plan so he better be ready!!!
> 
> *Bible Study is our big plans to ring in the New Year*, hope you all are doing what you want with the people you want to be doing it with!


 IN REALITY TBody i dont think u could really be doing anything better  :Wink: 

Were going to my inlaws church for a cookout!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks, Slim, you too!
> 
> Since I missed the gym yesterday and so did my wife, we did chest/back/triceps/biceps today
> 
> Good workout and pump, hoping to carb load for pic so I look full and pumped. Waiting for that diet from stem, but I'll come up with something if he doesn't make it on time! I'm working on his workout plan so he better be ready!!!
> 
> *Bible Study is our big plans to ring in the New Year*, hope you all are doing what you want with the people you want to be doing it with!


 IN REALITY TBody i dont think u could really be doing anything better  :Wink: 

Were going to my inlaws church for a cookout!

----------


## tbody66

It was good stuff, praying good stuff for all my forum friends as well! I appreciate you all very much.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ good stuff!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ ditto. Prayers work. Forum and folks are on my list as well. HERE'S to 2012!

----------


## tbody66

Now where's stem with that diet???

----------


## Back In Black

Happy new year, man. 

Sorry mate, things have been a bit crazy over the last 2 weeks.

You wanna hit 13% or 10% bf?

Assume you wanna be stronger too?

Your day could be 5.30 fasted cardio 6.30 meal 1, 9am meal 2, 12am meal3, 1 30 train, 3pm PWO, 4 30pm meal 5, 8pm meal 6.

What time do you head off to bed? It'll give me a better idea of how to roughly time your meals.

----------


## tbody66

Goal set for March 2nd, 2012, 13%bf, while maintaining current lbm. The above schedule works for me bed time is 10-10:30.

Are you starting a thread for your training as well? I need some info to write you that workout!

----------


## SlimmerMe

We have a date. March 2nd it is~ GOOD LUCK!

----------


## --->>405<<---

well tbody its now tues.. what happened to the pic man?  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> well tbody its now tues.. What happened to the pic man?


x2 ^^

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Role reversal. Tbody is always asking for pics! LOL

----------


## tbody66

Uploading pics my wife just took right now. I'll post in a minute.

Fasted AM Cardio

Treadmill 31 minutes w/2 min cool-down

0.5 elevation 4.1 speed
2.2 miles 350 cals burned

Breakfast

3 eggs 210/15/0/18
cream of wheat 100/0.5/23/4
black coffee

----------


## --->>405<<---

u gonna be wearing the tidy whiteys again?  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

30 minutes ago!

----------


## --->>405<<---

coming along there tbody  :Smilie:  looks like uve lost some fat around the midsection as well as the back/lovehandle area...i see u went with the red this time  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

thanks 405. gotta keep the shorts mixed up so you don't think the pics are old!

----------


## Kawigirl

So good to see your still hanging in!!

----------


## RaginCajun

ready to see this thing get going with stem and you. time to roll!

----------


## Back In Black

OK bud, I have 2 options for you. There’s nothing in it macro wise, just whatever suits you best. Personally I go for 4 out of 6 meals with carbs but some don’t hold to my way of thinking. In your case it gives you 1 meal to recover from your overnight fast and cardio, and 2 meals to fuel your lifting, plus another to refuel the lifting session. But, it;’s your choice how you go with it

Option 1 C/P/F

Meal 1 40/40/10

Meal 2 40/40/6

Meal 3 40/40/6

PWO 40/40/4

Meal 5 0/40/8

Meal 6 0/40/8

Option 2 – For meals 1,3 and PWO go with 50g carbs each meal. Meal 2 should have 0 carbs

This should give a little over 2000 cals. On non lifting days I sub my PWO shake for a meal of the same macro’s. I don’t reduce my carbs because I’m not training, I need them to repair!

Where I have quoted zero carbs you should include some fibrous/cruciferous veggies. Other than 1 egg yolk and the natural fats found in my oats and chicken I supplement with mixed seeds and omega 3 fish oils to make sure I hit my macro’s.

I’m not gonna tell you what to eat specifically, you are wise enough to know your proteins should be lean and complete and your carbs should be natural/wholegrain. Steer clear from bread and milk.

Last meal of the day ideally red meat (don’t think this is gonna be a problem!).

Any q’s?

----------


## Back In Black

I'd also like to see your fasted cardio at 40 mins if possible and your heart rate kept at a steady 125bpm, give or take.

----------


## Back In Black

> Goal set for March 2nd, 2012, 13%bf, while maintaining current lbm. The above schedule works for me bed time is 10-10:30.
> 
> Are you starting a thread for your training as well? I need some info to write you that workout!


Mate I haven't trained for 5 weeks and been off diet too due to some damn inconvenient virus. Back on it today and when I think I'm ready to do one of your workouts justice, I'm in!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey Tbody. I think you were on hiatus from the board when Phate chimed in on my thread. I was thinking of him today and thought you might like to read what he wrote. Some real good stuff. Start at post 691 on page 18 in my log. Direct link below.
ENJOY!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TwM5xhw0i6Y

----------


## tbody66

> So good to see your still hanging in!!


Thanks, I'm glad you stopped by. I've missed you lots!




> ready to see this thing get going with stem and you. time to roll!


Me too!




> OK bud, I have 2 options for you. There’s nothing in it macro wise, just whatever suits you best. Personally I go for 4 out of 6 meals with carbs but some don’t hold to my way of thinking. In your case it gives you 1 meal to recover from your overnight fast and cardio, and 2 meals to fuel your lifting, plus another to refuel the lifting session. But, it;’s your choice how you go with it
> 
> Option 1 C/P/F
> 
> Meal 1 40/40/10
> 
> Meal 2 40/40/6
> 
> Meal 3 40/40/6
> ...


Looks good. I'm already into today's diet so I'll fix my rice up and get my proteins arranged for a dial in tomorrow(I'll start with option 1 and change it up if I think I'm not doing well with it)




> I'd also like to see your fasted cardio at 40 mins if possible and your heart rate kept at a steady 125bpm, give or take.


shouldn't be a problem.




> Hey Tbody. I think you were on hiatus from the board when Phate chimed in on my thread. I was thinking of him today and thought you might like to read what he wrote. Some real good stuff. Start at post 691 on page 18 in my log. Direct link below.
> ENJOY!
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.TwM5xhw0i6Y


I'll head right over, thanks.

----------


## tbody66

Had to work for a few hours this morning so didn't have time to prepare a meal or snack. I just had my second meal of the day, leftovers but I still think it was a healthy choice!

Ham and Beans(really should be called Beans and Beans with a hint of Ham)

cals/fat/car/pro

223/7/29/11

workout in 30 minutes.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'd also like to see your fasted cardio at 40 mins if possible and your heart rate kept at a steady 125bpm, give or take.


 : Hijack:  hey SteM i noticed u told tbody keep HR at 125bpm.. now the 45mins cardio im doing in the am fasted i keep mine around 150-160.. should i slow it down? and if so *WHY?* my mentality always thinks faster and harder is better although at 150 bpm i can still sing songs out loud so im not struggling for breath  :Wink: 

thx tbody sorry...

----------


## tbody66

probably because you are young so your MHR and Target HR would be higher.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *probably because you are young* so your MHR and Target HR would be higher.


U KEEP SAYING THAT....... im 37  :Smilie:  ur 45 rite? thats only 8 years... but id also like to add that i didnt design my HR to be around 150-160 thats just what it is when i chek it going at a pace i feel is good based solely on how i FEEL.. nothing scientific involved.. my question is should i involve science at this point?? and if so *WHY?*

 :Smilie:  HOPE THAT didnt sound rude  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Had to work for a few hours this morning so didn't have time to prepare a meal or snack. I just had my second meal of the day, leftovers but I still think it was a healthy choice!
> 
> Ham and Beans(really should be called Beans and Beans with a hint of Ham)
> 
> cals/fat/car/pro
> 
> 223/7/29/11
> 
> *workout in 30 minutes.*


BTW shouldnt u be working out rite now?????  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Well, remember the discussion re bodyfat being muscle sparing (to a point)? I reckon tbody is a little leaner than you (don't believe he is 18% based on those pics. and 125bpm is around 70% of his MHR, his bodyfat isn't gonna sspare much muscle from now on in. I did suggest that you could do HIIT fasted if your bodyfat was high enough and it wouldn't really be an issue as far as muscle loss is concerned. 

I did check in on your thread a week or 2 ago to ask what intensity your fasted cardio was as I thought it may be about time to change up. But I'm also aware that your TRT should really be kicking in and that should help muscle sparing (again to a degree). If you fancy dropping down to low intensity then cap your MHR at about 130bpm. You will burn less cals overall and, if you can get the time up to 60 mins as often as possible, then so much better.

Does that help?

----------


## tbody66

Workout - Gym closed yesterday so today was Back/Chest/Triceps/Biceps

Pull Downs 90x11, 105x11, 120x11, 135x11, 150x11, 165x11, 180x7 superset with next two exercises
Bench Press 225x8, 225x8, 225x10
Inclind DB Press 50x9, 60x9, 70x9
Seated Rows 150x11, 165x11, 180x7
Standing DB Extensions 20x17, 25x15, 30x12 superset with next exercise
Hammer Curls 20x17, 25x15, 30x12
Skull Crushers 15x111, 35x35, 65x17 superset with next exercise
Machine Preacher Curls 25x51, 35x21, 45x15

PWO Meal
V-8 
200/0/40/8
Super Protein Shot
120/0/0/26

----------


## tbody66

Weigh In day

187.6 lbs 22.1% bf

----------


## gbrice75

> Weigh In day
> 
> 187.6 lbs 22.1% bf


What's the difference between last weigh in and this? How about your start date and this? (yea, i'm too lazy to look back through the log to see lol)

----------


## --->>405<<---

SteM i dont necessarily fancy droppn to LIC i fancy whatever is gonna work best/fastest  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Dinner

2 Talapia Fillets
200/2/0/46
Frozen Spinach
30/0/3/2
Basmati Brown Rice
160/1/35/3
Dr. Pepper 10
10/0/3/0

----------


## tbody66

11/01/2011
185.6 lbs 24.1% bf 15.25" upper arm 39.25" belly
01/03/2012
187.6 lbs 22.1% bf 16.25" upper arm 38.0" belly
two month change
+2.0 lbs, - 2.0%bf, +1.0" upper arm, -1.25" belly
lost 3.27 lbs of fat gained 5.27 lbs of muscle

----------


## --->>405<<---

Def a step in the right direction  :Smilie:  arm bigger + Tummy smaller = happy us  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Noticed my total calories for the day where about 800 low so I had a nice snack before bed.

2 cups of Stonyfield organic strawberry smooth and creamy low fat yogurt
400/5/70/18
with 1/2 cup of Bear Naked peak protein pure & natural granola
280/14/30/12
and 1/2 cup of Bear Naked maple pecan granola
260/8/44/6

----------


## tbody66

So totals for the diet yesterday
cals / fats /carb/pro
2193/52.5/277/151

stem's guidelines
1978/42/160/240

so I'll really need to concentrate on flipping my carbs and proteins

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So totals for the diet yesterday
> cals / fats /carb/pro
> 2193/52.5/*277*/*151*
> 
> stem's guidelines
> 1978/42/160/240
> 
> so I'll really need to concentrate on flipping my carbs and proteins


thats scary  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

alot of healthy fibers in those carb numbers, not saying that makes it completely okay, but not alot of sugars is all I'm saying.

----------


## RaginCajun

> alot of healthy fibers in those carb numbers, not saying that makes it completely okay, but not alot of sugars is all I'm saying.


true, and i look at a race horse when people ask me about carbs, all they do is eat oats!

----------


## tbody66

Amen(I say while pawing the ground with my hoof)

----------


## Back In Black

> So totals for the diet yesterday
> cals / fats /carb/pro
> 2193/52.5/277/151
> 
> stem's guidelines
> 1978/42/160/240
> 
> *so I'll really need to concentrate on flipping my carbs and proteins*


Yes sir. Yes you do!

BTW I meant for your fasted cardio rated to be about 118-122bpm.

----------


## SlimmerMe

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.TwSFdRw0i6Y

----------


## Back In Black

T - why 13%?

----------


## tbody66

> BTW I meant for your fasted cardio rated to be about 118-122bpm.


No Problem.




> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.TwSFdRw0i6Y


Funny stuff!




> T - why 13%?


I don't like even numbers and want to have my abs starting to show, which I believe occurs at 14% or less, so the closest number to the top of that number should be the easiest to obtain realistically.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> No Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't like even numbers* and want to have my abs starting to show, which I believe occurs at 14% or less, so the closest number to the top of that number should be the easiest to obtain realistically.


TBody my favorite number is 4 1/2

2nd favorite is 27

----------


## Back In Black

> I don't like even numbers and want to have my abs starting to show, which I believe occurs at 14% or less, so the closest number to the top of that number should be the easiest to obtain realistically.


Some people struggle for visible abs at 10%, some are lucky and they are quite visible at 15%. Let's see what 2 months on a strict diet, lifting and cardio regime do, we can always move the goalposts should you feel the need.

----------


## tbody66

Sounds good to me. I think I'll have abs showing higher, at least the top ones, but as long as we are going in the right direction that's all I care about. Slow and steady wins the race!

----------


## tbody66

Just finished fasted cardio

Treadmill 0.5 incline, 40 min + 3 min cool down, 2.83 miles, 4.1 speed, 130 avg HR, 358 cals

----------


## tbody66

5:30 am 16oz water with ECA
6:00 am Cardio
7:00 am Breakfast cals/fat/carb/prot
Oatmeal 150/2.5/27/5
2 Eggs 140/9/2/12
Liquid Eggs 60/0/2/12
1 Tbs Flax 40/3/2/1
totals: 390/14.5/33/30

----------


## SlimmerMe

> just finished fasted cardio


you got it going!

----------


## Papiriqui

X2 ^

----------


## tbody66

2nd Meal

6 oz Swai Fillet 1 cup cooked lentils
566/18.8/39.7/59.8

----------


## --->>405<<---

Get it dun there tbody.. I see u added the ECA... They make me feel like a crackhead  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

I've always done the ECA, just don't normally post it. I do it twice a day.

Workout Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Bench Press 45x4, 135x3, 225x3, 275x2, 185x21, dropset 245x7-195x6-145x7-95x11-45x21
DB Shrugs(3 second hold at top) 80x11, 90x11, 100x11, dropset 60x11-50x11-45x11-40x11-35x11-30x11-25x11-20x15
Upright Rows 65x15, 65x15, 35x25 supersetted with
Triceps PushDowns 80x25, 80x25, 80x25

----------


## tbody66

PWO
Special K protein bar/v-8/super protein shot

352/4.5/41.4/38.9

----------


## GirlyGymRat

wow...tbody is a maniac in 2012!!!

----------


## tbody66

It will be the best year of my life in every area!

----------


## tbody66

last meal

Steak/cottage cheese/salsa/Dr. Pepper 10

656/26/13.1/87

Totals for the day
cals/fat/car/pro
1951/65/123/216

Target Goal
1978/42/160/240

----------


## BrownGirl

A steak sounds awesome right about now!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## tbody66

It was a leftover I had in the fridge from a party a week ago and not one I cooked. I was just really short on my total cals and protein for the day, so I trimmed all the fat off and sucked it down.

----------


## Papiriqui

> It will be the best year of my life in every area!


Happy for you buddy!!

----------


## Papiriqui

T what was the steak you mentioned in another thread that was good to eat!? Flank?

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh im ready for a steak myself tbody.. havent had one in 3 months!

----------


## tbody66

It was a strip(new york or Kansas city) but was not all marbled up with fat and I trimmed all of the visible fat off.

Stayed up late on the computer so I slept in, so I combined my first two meals

2cups of "Chobani 0" Greek Yogurt with 1 cup of "Bear Naked - 'fit'" Vanilla Almond Crunch Granola

760/10/106/62

----------


## RaginCajun

how is the cardio going for ya T?

----------


## tbody66

> how is the cardio going for ya T?


I actually don't mind it. It's kind of the exact same as I feel about driving, it doesn't bother me, but it doesn't excite me either. I am the kind of person who doesn't ever listen to the radio, not even when I'm alone in a car for hours or even days. I just like to think, so when I'm doing cardio, my wife is on the treadmill next to me and the television is on. I don't get alot of time to just think. I enjoy the company of my wife, but not what I'd choose to do if we had 45 minutes to spend awake together.

----------


## RaginCajun

you need to start finding some activities in which they involve cardio. i try to switch it up from day to day so it does not become boring. now, i am a thrill seeker so mountain biking has been some great cardio and i need to start that up again! when i lived in lafayette, i would go to this rock house and climb up walls for a few hours, talk about think your strong! i totally understand the wanting to be your wife and i think that is so awesome. wish i can find one similar to yours!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I actually don't mind it. It's kind of the exact same as I feel about driving, it doesn't bother me, but it doesn't excite me either. I am the kind of person who doesn't ever listen to the radio, not even when I'm alone in a car for hours or even days. I just like to think, so when I'm doing cardio, my wife is on the treadmill next to me and the television is on. I don't get alot of time to just think. *I enjoy the company of my wife, but not what I'd choose to do if we had 45 minutes to spend awake together*.


awwwwwwwwwwww........so sweet




> you need to start finding some activities in which they involve cardio. i try to switch it up from day to day so it does not become boring. now, i am a thrill seeker so mountain biking has been some great cardio and i need to start that up again! when i lived in lafayette, i would go to this rock house and climb up walls for a few hours, talk about think your strong! i totally understand the wanting to be your wife and i think that is so awesome. *wish i can find one similar to yours!*


You will.

----------


## tbody66

> you need to start finding some activities in which they involve cardio. i try to switch it up from day to day so it does not become boring. now, i am a thrill seeker so mountain biking has been some great cardio and i need to start that up again! when i lived in lafayette, i would go to this rock house and climb up walls for a few hours, talk about think your strong! i totally understand the wanting to be your wife and i think that is so awesome. wish i can find one similar to yours!


You have found one eight years younger than you, that's exactly how much younger my wife is than me, so there is a start. If you really want to find the right girl, buy and read a book entitled "going all the way", by Craig Groeschel, it's a great book for anyone who is dating or thinking about being in a serious relationship.

Here are some pics from Hawaii last March. Just felt like sharing them with you all. You can comment all you'd like, I'd even appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Handsome lovers. And I remember the other close-up you had of her last year and she is a real beauty. And you my man, look STRONGER in these photos.

----------


## SlimmerMe

and after 5 kids. INCREDIBLE!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You have found one eight years younger than you, that's exactly how much younger my wife is than me, so there is a start. If you really want to find the right girl, buy and read a book entitled "going all the way", by Craig Groeschel, it's a great book for anyone who is dating or thinking about being in a serious relationship.
> 
> Here are some pics from Hawaii last March. Just felt like sharing them with you all. You can comment all you'd like, I'd even appreciate it.



check you out you old stud muffin! she definitely looks like a nurse, a HOT nurse, kudos!

----------


## RaginCajun

> and after 5 kids. INCREDIBLE!



no doubts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

> Handsome lovers. And I remember the other close-up you had of her last year and she is a real beauty. And you my man, look STRONGER in these photos.


I had slimmed down before the trip and this was a week into it and I'd put on 10 lbs and it filled me out nicely, thanks. And she is even more beautiful on the inside then the outside!




> and after 5 kids. INCREDIBLE!


I have five kids, she has only had two, seven together, she still looks great mind you, but she hasn't birthed 5 babies.




> check you out you old stud muffin! she definitely looks like a nurse, a HOT nurse, kudos!


And I am a difficult patient, but she provides "proper treatment" of the best quality, as frequently as I desire!




> no doubts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


again, she has only birthed 2 children.

----------


## Papiriqui

2 or 5 children she looks amazing!! No disrespect T, you know how many woman i know from 20 to 30 who've had kids that wish they looked like that lol even some without kids.

Changing subjects, you look good there buddy!!! WOW very niiiice

----------


## tbody66

> 2 or 5 children she looks amazing!! No disrespect T, you know how many woman i know from 20 to 30 who've had kids that wish they looked like that lol even some without kids.
> 
> Changing subjects, you look good there buddy!!! WOW very niiiice


Thanks, not to mention she is 36 years old in those pics, how much more impressive is that?

Just finished lunch 6 oz Swai fillet and 1c of lentils

566/18.8/39/60

Heading to the gym back/biceps/calves

----------


## BrownGirl

Wow TBody, your wife's beautiful!  :Smilie:  And I agree with SM, you look strong!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yall make a good lookn couple tbody  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

thank you very much, BG and 405.

Workout

Pull Downs
90x7, 105x7, 120x7, 135x7, 150x7, 165x7, 180x5

Seated Rows
165x7, 180x7, 195x7, 210x7, 225x7

Toe Presses
60x11 single leg, 75x11 single leg, 90x11 single leg, dropset 105x11 right leg/left leg/both legs - 90x11 - 75x11 - 60x11

Barbell curls
45x7, 65x7, 95x7

DB preacher curls - dropset
30x11, 25x11, 20x15, 15x25

----------


## tbody66

PWO - a friend invited me to pizza hut after the workout

4 breaded wings/4 regular wings

470/10/31/38

----------


## SlimmerMe

7 kids
5 kids
2 kids
She looks great and so do you. And both of you look happy. Really love how you adore her as it shows with what you write about her. Many women would love for their man to talk about them like this. Lucky blessed couple.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ i totally agree!! you make a cute couple!

----------


## tbody66

Thanks, ladies.

We had date night tonight so I had to make the best of the choices available at the restaurant she chose, and made me really wish I hadn't taken my friend up on the pizza hut wings invitation earlier, but here's my final meal.

6 oz sirloin, side salad w/cheese and oil&vinegar dressing, steamed veggies, shrimp skewer, diet pepsi

874/43/24/96

So my totals for today were

2669/103/179/226
about 60 high in the fat column or else I'd have been fine. I actually don't think the beef was that fatty and the wings weren't as calculated either, but not enough for me to cry about, so I'll just make it up over the weekend.

For those who don't know, I have found a far better calculater with a free meal tracker at caloriecount.com, check it out and let me know if you agree.

----------


## tbody66

16 oz water and ECA followed by 1 cup black coffee
Missed the gym Wednesday(leg day) so wanted to hit them today, lacking in the upper chest, and hit chest on mon/thu so super setted incline bench press, only had 30 minutes to get the workout in so here it is.
Squat 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x6
Incline Bench 45x11, 95x11, 135x7, 185x7, 225x5, 225x5, 225x7

PWO 1/2cup greek yogurt 0 fat, 1/2 cup bear naked peak protein granola, body fortress super whey protein shot
460/14/36/48

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, not ignoring this thread, just interested to see how your diet settles down over the first week or so before I comment.

Pleased you are keeping up date night though!

----------


## tbody66

Just finished another meal

2 egg omelet with 2 egg substitute 1/3 cup shredded cheese covered with raw onions and salsa

344/18.1/14.6/31

----------


## --->>405<<---

U eat a wide variety of food tbody..

----------


## tbody66

Calories in vs calories out is what really matters. Plus hitting the macro's that Stem has me on.

----------


## Papiriqui

> Calories in vs calories out is what really matters. Plus hitting the macro's that Stem has me on.


^^ x2

----------


## tbody66

was at church for bible study and craving snackage, so here is the damage

pretzels/pop-corn/coffee with cream and sugar
388/17/54/6.6

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh im at after church mexican restaurant watching my wife and daughter eat cheese dip and enchiladas and drink sweet tea.. Meanwhile i have nothing.. At least i dont have to deal with the wife get upset and complain cuz im not eating..  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

I was craving again after church, so Chinese Buffet, I figured it as close as I could, but about 1000 cals. It's all I've had today so I think I'll still be fine, just have to amend the macros for the rest of the day. Proabably all the carbs I'll need are already taken care of. Of course I did have alot of shrimp, not breaded, so I think I am not bad at all. When are we doing pics again?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like confession time~

----------


## tbody66

Here is part of my confession...

----------


## Papiriqui

Looking great T, is this gow i will start looking soon? After the workout you gave me? lol

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good Tbuddy!

----------


## tbody66

Thank you, thank you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pretty impressive confession I must say. Especially the 1st shot. And SO SOON!

----------


## --->>405<<---

i see u went with the true tideys this time tbody!

----------


## tbody66

I love muscle memory, the scale isn't reflecting what I want it to, but my calories have been in check. I feel like I'm thinning out in some places and not in others, maybe even holding some water. I will just keep on and see what happens before I freak out too much.

Yes, 405, I didn't even own a pair, but my wife gave me a 5 back for Christmas and one of them was White. I soooo thought about you when I chose them for the shoot! I took a few more but I'm having a hard time getting them small enough to upload.

----------


## tbody66

Workout Chest/Triceps

Bench Press
45x4, 45x4, 95x3, 135x2, 185x1, 225x1, 275x2, 225x11, 225x11, 225x10

Incline Bench Press
185x15, 225x6, 225x5

Triceps Rope Push Down
100x15, 90x15, 80x15, 70x22, 70x22

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I love muscle memory, the scale isn't reflecting what I want it to, but my calories have been in check. I feel like I'm thinning out in some places and not in others, maybe even holding some water. I will just keep on and see what happens before I freak out too much.
> 
> Yes, 405, I didn't even own a pair, but my wife gave me a 5 back for Christmas and one of them was White.* I soooo thought about you when I chose them for the shoot!* I took a few more but I'm having a hard time getting them small enough to upload.


LOL... excellent choice my man! i think they should be ur permanent attire from now on!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

The white does look good when the tan is coming along!

----------


## tbody66

A couple more.

----------


## --->>405<<---

figd id move this to ur thread for GB's sake  :Smilie: 

funny my wife is from illinois and weve been praying that God send her a christian girlfriend and He finally did.. but she lives in illinois  :Smilie:  they txt and talk on the phone more than she talks to me i think ... she reminded me of that when i told her about you... where i work all my friends r still like i used to be before i became a christian so its a little difficult.. cuz were totally different... i used to be exactly like them and sometimes struggle with temptation from them.. but dont have any "buddies" i hang with that r christians... me and my "step father in law" are kind of friends and do a weekly bible study with some guys trying to overcome their problems as well as learn what it means to walk with the Lord and thats pretty cool.. but still not the same.. plus i work at a port so im around a bunch of dock workers LOL...can be a challenge  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

God is big and awesome and boundaries aren't boundaries at all to him. Every man needs a Mentor, needs to be mentoring and needs someone on his same level to share things with. Being a Christian is incredibly simple, it's just not easy. At my church this year everyone was challanged to make a 5 degree change, for the better, in the way they did things last year, read the bible 5% more, give 5% more, pray 5% more, visit people in the nursing home or at home who can't get around as easy as the rest of us 5% more, praise and worship 5% more. A big part of all that is making sure your mouth is saying the right things to set the tone, kind of like speaking life into your atmosphere. Ephesians 4:29 tells us "Don't use foul or abusive language. Let everything you say be good and helpful, so that your words will be an encouragement to those who hear them." Start speaking life over your marriage, your family, your job, your body, your mind, your relationships, everything, it will make a difference. I have unlimited talk on my phone and a blue tooth headset, so you have no excuse, not only that, but because of my career I am available anytime you need.

Todays Diet
cals / fat/carb/prot
1960/67/218/132

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ words manifest...

----------


## --->>405<<---

Thx tbody.. I will prob be taking u up on that  :Smilie:  i like the 5% idea.. Over time it would add up for sure.. And ur rite.. The christian walk is simple but not easy ... 

I too have a fair amt of freedom with my job.. I have unlimited minutes on my phone and a bluetooth as well  :Smilie:  as a matter of fact i pretty much refuse to use my cell without it anymore.. Who wants to hold a phone to their head all day long??

----------


## tbody66

Cool, PM me for my number when you want.

Today had run an errand with a friend so only had 30 minutes for the workout

Back/biceps

Pull Downs - wide grip

90x21, 105x21, 120x21, 135x15, 150x7

Seated Rows

150x17, 135x21, 120x21

ez curl curls passed in a circle with three of us, so only enough rest for the other two to perform their sets and then handed back. Wide-grip, narrow-grip, wide-grip, narrow-grip

35lbsx17, 35x17, 35x21, 35x21

nice pump, all done, all good

----------


## tbody66

totals for the day

cals/fats/carbs/pro

1227/31/133/117

----------


## slfmade

Tbody...Believe it or not I just found your log here. Great Job on the transformation so far. After reviewing the routine that you do I think it's time to stop complaining about the routine you put BrownGirl and I on.

----------


## tbody66

> Tbody...Believe it or not I just found your log here. Great Job on the transformation so far. After reviewing the routine that you do I think it's time to stop complaining about the routine you put BrownGirl and I on.


Now that you've found me I hope you'll drop by more frequently. I will have to pick up my pace here soon, but I'm trying to get some strength and size, so going heavy early in the week and lighter with more reps thursdays and fridays. Of course Wednesday is Leg day, and I've been trying to make some gains there. I do love to squat.

----------


## slfmade

Will do! I look forward to seeing your progress.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Now that you've found me I hope you'll drop by more frequently. *I will have to pick up my pace here soon*, but I'm trying to get some strength and size, so going heavy early in the week and lighter with more reps thursdays and fridays. Of course Wednesday is Leg day, and I've been trying to make some gains there. *I do love to squat*.


vrooooooom vroooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!! my fav as well!

----------


## tbody66

I wish I was able to video my squats, maybe I'll find someone who knows how, then figure out how to post them.

----------


## Papiriqui

> I wish I was able to video my squats, maybe I'll find someone who knows how, then figure out how to post them.


That would be awesomeeeeeee!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Read post 19 from Fireguy.......now I am REALLY confused

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...23#post5859723

----------


## tbody66

I think it's awesome to here FG agree with me!

----------


## --->>405<<---

definitely  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

sent u a pm...

----------


## tbody66

I responded, thanks. I just made three videos of me squatting, then a little flexing and posing followed by a weigh in. I'm trying to figure out how to post them. I am actually very excited about that.

Workout Legs

Squat 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5x5

SLDL's 135x11 superset with
Toe Presses 150x21's

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^how bout you tube?

----------


## tbody66

I just got the videos sent to me in my e-mail, but no sound, and don't know how to do the you-tube thing. I guess I'll google it and find out.

----------


## slfmade

I'm looking forward to seeing your squat videos. When do you think you might be able to get them up?

----------


## tbody66

Not what I wanted. Sorry.

----------


## slfmade

Lookin Good. You should really consider putting together a website with video tutorials and getting some sponsers as a extra source of income. Wouldn't be too hard to put something together.

----------


## tbody66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjwBI...ature=youtu.be Here is another set, from the front.

----------


## slfmade

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjwBI...ature=youtu.be Here is another set, from the front.


Where's the special treat you were talking about? I guess I'll find out when I get back. Time to hit the gym...Pray for me!!! LOL

----------


## tbody66

I did my last set with my shirt off, but the video wasn't being recorded and I didn't have it in me to do anymore.

----------


## Papiriqui

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg7F_...ature=youtu.be Here it is, the sound works here and I used my real name and said steroid.com, so I hope I don't get in trouble. In my other video I said my screen name but I can't get that one uploaded.


Nice vid buddy!!! This will really help me out on following your leg workout. Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

good vids tbody  :Smilie:  u have a nice place to work out in ...

----------


## tbody66

> Nice vid buddy!!! This will really help me out on following your leg workout. Thanks


That was the plan! I made a video flexing and weighing in, but it was too big to e-mail to me. I'll make some more today of chest/shoulders/tricpes.




> good vids tbody  u have a nice place to work out in ...


Yeah, very fortunate for being in such a small town in a rural location.

----------


## RaginCajun

you need to get more depth out of your squat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha! good vid old chap. i remember when i could do that weight, my back won't let me do that much weight anymore.

----------


## tbody66

I'll work on getting deeper, thank you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'll work on getting deeper, thank you.


this is all about strengthening your glutes. i was lucky to have a good coach in high school that showed good techniques and then powerlifting in college helped me even more. i just wish i could go heavy again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Great videos Tbody! Well done~ Man that is HEAVY weights.....

----------


## tbody66

> Great videos Tbody! Well done~ Man that is HEAVY weights.....


Thank you, I'm heading to the gym in a minute and will try to get some more up later today.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thank you, I'm heading to the gym in a minute and will try to get some more up later today.


hey tbody u gotcha a new past time  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

do have a youtube sensation in the making???

----------


## tbody66

> hey tbody u gotcha a new past time


I like it, if you like em' I'll keep em' coming.




> do have a youtube sensation in the making???


If they are educational, maybe I can be the forum spokesperson/video trainer.

----------


## slfmade

> I like it, if you like em' I'll keep em' coming.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are educational, *maybe I can be the forum spokesperson/video trainer*.


I'll 2nd that

----------


## tbody66

I get to go to a church function, so all I have uploaded is Flat Bench Press, watch these in order and I'll get to the Incline and Upright Row videos later.

1st http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cjZ-ybpjJE
2nd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKlrQI1cp4Q
3rd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z0vpn5d5T8

Let me know what you think, please!

----------


## slfmade

I like it...There's no way I could workout in jeans though.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*a star is born!*

----------


## tbody66

Incline Bench Press 1st set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NICtIFHH4LQ
Incline Bench Press 2nd set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VABjgnZJGM
Incline Bench Press last set to failure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alox9yAGS90

Upright Row 1st set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdZ31gUFL0I
Upright Row 2nd set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28ey01APXmM
Upright Row last set/drop set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qS50...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tbody66

Post workout flexing/posing

Not proud of it, but it is what it is on my way to trimming down!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai2OG0ZFe7Y

----------


## tbody66

Today's attempt at 315lbs on the Bench Press

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP93W...ature=youtu.be

----------


## SlimmerMe

Video stickies......much needed.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *a star is born!*


Lord help us.. LOL  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ and it was supposed to be in ALL caps but came out lower case.....I wish so much I had an edit button....

----------


## slfmade

I'm glad you posted this....I've been doing my upright rows like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbKgrwI-dwg all my life. What is the reasoning behind not bringing the bar below the belly button?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good vids tbody  :Smilie: 

Im no video expert or exercise expert but since u askd just my opinion for thought.. Maybe itd be helpful, since ur doing these for instructional purposes, if u lightened the weight enuff for u to be able to explain the proper form and why before u perform the exercise and also while ur doing it this way the viewer will know what to be looking fir and when to be looking for it .. Like u can demonstrate what an incorrect way to do it is (hence the lighter weight so u dont get hurt) as well as maybe address some misconceptions with proper form?? I dunno.. Just thought id throw it out there.. I knownfor myself especially the SLDL, rom DL, reg DL, squat, split squat, those DB lunges im doing..  :Smilie:  just a few ideas for ya.. While ur doing the exerc ise it is not as easy to see whats right if we cant see an example of whats wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

> *a star is born!*



Yup!!! The videos are great!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Tbody. How on earth do you keep your feet on the ground when on the bench. I have to bend my knees to support my back.

----------


## tbody66

> I'm glad you posted this....I've been doing my upright rows like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbKgrwI-dwg all my life. What is the reasoning behind not bringing the bar below the belly button?


I don't find it an affective exercise for any muscle other than the trapezius, and this is the best way to hit that muscle, this range of motion keeps constant tension on the trap!




> Good vids tbody 
> 
> Im no video expert or exercise expert but since u askd just my opinion for thought.. Maybe itd be helpful, since ur doing these for instructional purposes, if u lightened the weight enuff for u to be able to explain the proper form and why before u perform the exercise and also while ur doing it this way the viewer will know what to be looking fir and when to be looking for it .. Like u can demonstrate what an incorrect way to do it is (hence the lighter weight so u dont get hurt) as well as maybe address some misconceptions with proper form?? I dunno.. Just thought id throw it out there.. I knownfor myself especially the SLDL, rom DL, reg DL, squat, split squat, those DB lunges im doing..  just a few ideas for ya.. While ur doing the exerc ise it is not as easy to see whats right if we cant see an example of whats wrong


Probably a good way to do this would be to have someone else do the exercise while I explained and pointed to things. I will see if I can't work on that in the future, or give some examples of improper form and how to correct it.




> Yup!!! The videos are great!


Thank-you, I really enjoy making them and it's alot easier than I thought it would be.




> Tbody. How on earth do you keep your feet on the ground when on the bench. I have to bend my knees to support my back.


I had low back trouble for the longest time and would perform bench press with my legs up in the air, crossed in front of me. I have heard of benefits to doing these this way, being that it isolates the pec muscles, but for stabalization I was encouraged to go back to this form and have been doing so since I've been back to lifting. If you drive your heels into the ground and keep your abdoman tight it should help. I personally don't have a probelem with you performing them with your legs up, unless you are trying a Max.

----------


## --->>405<<---

*Probably a good way to do this would be to have someone else do the exercise while I explained and pointed to things. I will see if I can't work on that in the future, or give some examples of improper form and how to correct it.
*

yep tbody i knew if i made those comments ud come up with a good idea of how to make it work.. using someone else sounds like a great idea! they could prob just have the bar with no weight or whatever and i can see u squatting down beside them explaining the situation  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Today will be back and biceps, so expect more videos late afternoon!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I don't find it an affective exercise for any muscle other than the trapezius, and this is the best way to hit that muscle, this range of motion keeps constant tension on the trap!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good way to do this would be to have someone else do the exercise while I explained and pointed to things. I will see if I can't work on that in the future, or give some examples of improper form and how to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you, I really enjoy making them and it's alot easier than I thought it would be.
> ...



i like to do this as well when i bench, helps make a strong core.

----------


## tbody66

All depends on your overall goals, probably some benefit to either way, maybe switch it up sometimes or incorporate both.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah definitely fantastic videos, keep them coming buddy!! Will greatly help people here for proper techniques and stuff.

----------


## SlimmerMe

TBODY is on a roll~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tbody66

You know I just wanna help all I can. It is actually easier for me than trying to type a proper form description for some of these exercises, like the upright rows.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ true. And i too had no idea not to go past my belly button. Learn something new everyday here....

----------


## tbody66

I'm not sure if the "hair and make-up" people will make it today, might have to go au-natural. See if I can keep the camera off my face so you aren't to afraid!

----------


## Papiriqui

> i'm not sure if the "hair and make-up" people will make it today, might have to go au-natural. See if i can keep the camera off my face so you aren't to afraid!


lol ^^

----------


## tbody66

workout done, uploading videos now. Should be awhile!

----------


## tbody66

Lat Pull Downs Set #1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTAZP...ature=youtu.be
Last Set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKUQG...ature=youtu.be

Seated Rows #1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huxrI...ature=youtu.be
Last Set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u_t2...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tbody66

Barbell Curls #1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpjHo...ature=youtu.be
#2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl3j9...ature=youtu.be
#3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZldO...ature=youtu.be
#4 Dropset http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfblk...ature=youtu.be

Hammer Curls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsHbE...ature=youtu.be

DB Preacher Curls Dropset http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov6yM...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tbody66

Weigh in - Body Fat Scale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBAdj...ature=youtu.be

----------


## slfmade

Thanks for the Shout-out!!! I feel famous now...lol

----------


## tbody66

> Thanks for the Shout-out!!! I feel famous now...lol


Wait until I do my "how to shave your armpits" vid, I'll give a shout out to you and you alone!

----------


## BrownGirl

Aww you gave us a shoutout!!! Thank you TBody!  :Smilie:  Your videos really are awesome. I learn something new everyday. I didn't know I was supposed to bend my knees as I did the barbell curls..but now I know!

----------


## BrownGirl

> wait until i do my "how to shave your armpits" vid, i'll give a shout out to you and you alone!



^^^lmao!!!!

----------


## slfmade

> Wait until I do my "how to shave your armpits" vid, I'll give a shout out to you and you alone!


I've said it before and I'll say it again. You won't EVER see this guy with shave pits. I'll trim them so SGT quits calling me out, but clean shaven is where I draw the line.

I'll tell you what though...Once this 20 week log of mine is over, we'll fly out to Kansas and you can do a "star pupil" video with shout out. Deal?

----------


## tbody66

> Aww you gave us a shoutout!!! Thank you TBody!  Your videos really are awesome. I learn something new everyday. I didn't know I was supposed to bend my knees as I did the barbell curls..but now I know!


I truly hope they are helpful and entertaining, I really enjoy making them. Plus now I don't think I have to do picture days!




> I've said it before and I'll say it again. You won't EVER see this guy with shave pits. I'll trim them so SGT quits calling me out, but clean shaven is where I draw the line.
> 
> I'll tell you what though...Once this 20 week log of mine is over, we'll fly out to Kansas and you can do a "star pupil" video with shout out. Deal?


I think that would be awesome. We'll design your next program while you are here and get you both ready for the next phase. My wife and I love having friends come stay and all that have do comment on how blessed and refreshed they feel from staying in our home. My wife is a wonderful hostess!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Looking forward to seeing ALL of these.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Heart of a teacher.

Love the "be right back"

Your disposition shows thru in your writing and now on camera. Very kind smile and approachable person who loves what he does and loves sharing knowledge.

And....Thanks for the shout out!

----------


## tbody66

> Heart of a teacher.
> 
> Love the "be right back"
> 
> Your disposition shows thru in your writing and now on camera. Very kind smile and approachable person who loves what he does and loves sharing knowledge.
> 
> And....Thanks for the shout out!


Very sweet compliments, thank you very much. You are welcome for the "shout out", and we'll be right back...

----------


## BrownGirl

I did the upright rows the way you showed in the video...Just down to my belly button...whoa that made it harder but I could feel my muscles working!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

HOLLYWoooDDDDDD!

----------


## tbody66

> HOLLYWoooDDDDDD!


I thought you and Slf were coming to Kansas for the next series of videos! Then we can head to Hollywood together.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I thought you and Slf were coming to Kansas for the next series of videos! Then we can head to Hollywood together.


I am not nearly as photogenic and you and Slf! 

I am suppossed go to a yoga pilates retreat for the weekend of July 4th....but heard someone was planning a retreat in Kansas for the same weekend....any truth to that???

----------


## tbody66

> I am not nearly as photogenic and you and Slf! 
> 
> I am suppossed go to a yoga pilates retreat for the weekend of July 4th....but heard someone was planning a retreat in Kansas for the same weekend....any truth to that???


Sorry, Browngirl and slfmade are supposed to come down, not you and slf, that would probably upset Browngirl.

Yes I am sincerely trying to prepare a "forum/board union" on the 4th of July, right here in Kansas. If you can get here we'll put you up, train you and feed you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sorry, Browngirl and slfmade are supposed to come down, not you and slf, that would probably upset Browngirl.
> 
> Yes I am sincerely trying to prepare a "forum/board union" on the 4th of July, right here in Kansas. If you can get here we'll put you up, train you and feed you!


Browngirl is a cutie.....so that will work out better  :Smilie:  

wow...you seem to like a challenge...what you thinking on the details for this union????

----------


## BrownGirl

Haha Tbdy and GGR!!! You both are funny! It sure would be fun if a bunch of us could make it!  :Smilie:

----------


## slfmade

Tbody...what area of Kansas are you from? You don't have to say the exact town, But North, South, East, West? I've spent a bit of time in Overland Park, and when I lived in Denver I traveled back and forth to Arkansas so I'm pretty familiar with the Wichita to Hays/Colby part of the state.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Serious plans happening....

----------


## tbody66

Extreme S.W. like 10 miles North of Oklahoma and 30 miles East of Colorado. And I am totally serious. Maybe we can get the "sponsors" to hook us up with some t-shirts and stuff, maybe have an awards show for some of the great mods and contributors to the boards... Like slim!

----------


## slfmade

I have a good friend that lives in a tiny town called Boise City OK...that's gotta be pretty close to you. His mom has been telling me for years to come out and she'll make me her famous enchilada's. I guess that can be my excuse to go visit!

----------


## tbody66

> I have a good friend that lives in a tiny town called Boise City OK...that's gotta be pretty close to you. His mom has been telling me for years to come out and she'll make me her famous enchilada's. I guess that can be my excuse to go visit!


Yes, very close to me. I used to be the little debbie delivery guy and delivered cakes to Boise City once a week, I'm an hour and 15 minutes East of there.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Extreme S.W. like 10 miles North of Oklahoma and 30 miles East of Colorado. And I am totally serious. Maybe we can get the "sponsors" to hook us up with some t-shirts and stuff, maybe have an awards show for some of the great mods and contributors to the boards... Like slim!


You are funny Tbody.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i can see it already. booths with mods...pancakes by SMe. proper lifting techniques by Tbody, nutritional resources....

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ and GGR spinning all day....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I did this morning!!! love that spinning  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^^ I did this morning!!! love that spinning


Ive considered the spinning ggr.. Im a big tour de france fan and they actually have a bike out now that has all difft settings where the bike leans forward and back and the tension changes to duplicate stages from the tour.. Tought bout getting one to add difft cardio along with my elliptical  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

BTw tbody im really digging the vids man  :Smilie:  u have ur own collection going now  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Oh one other thing that occurred to me.. U know on u tube u can actually make them up to 10mins long.. Maybe u should give tat some thought!

----------


## tbody66

> i can see it already. booths with mods...pancakes by SMe. proper lifting techniques by Tbody, nutritional resources....


Let's make it happen, I'm in!




> BTw tbody im really digging the vids man  u have ur own collection going now


Thank you.




> Oh one other thing that occurred to me.. U know on u tube u can actually make them up to 10mins long.. Maybe u should give tat some thought!


Taken into consideration!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ive considered the spinning ggr.. Im a big tour de france fan and they actually have a bike out now that has all difft settings where the bike leans forward and back and the tension changes to duplicate stages from the tour.. Tought bout getting one to add difft cardio along with my elliptical


I don't even break a sweat on the elliptical anymore....only 2 cardio do it for me. Spinning  :Wink/Grin:  and running. I sweat like a guy...seriously...puddles on the floor and when I run my top gets soaking wet so I have to be careful what color I wear on cardio nites. I am a fan of the spinning class; I struggle working out at home cuz there is always something at home waiting to get done!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^sorry tbody...this thread is all about you!!!!

----------


## -KJ-

Checked out your videos T.
Very informative... Good job

----------


## tbody66

> ^^^sorry tbody...this thread is all about you!!!!


Not true, it's for us all, and glad you're here!




> Checked out your videos T.
> Very informative... Good job


Thank you very much, glad you're back around, let's make this year rock!

----------


## Dukkit

Just watched a bunch of your vids Tbody. 

Pretty sweet man. 

Keep up the great work.

----------


## --->>405<<---

been a little quiet tbody..  :Smilie:  i just chekd my workout log and i just started week 4 of ur DB workout routine.. just thought id let ya know.. hopefully i can get bf% down so i can do maintenance and then try my hand at a lean bulk.. think i may be cutting awhile longer..

----------


## tbody66

> Just watched a bunch of your vids Tbody. 
> 
> Pretty sweet man. 
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Thank you, I am honored!




> been a little quiet tbody..  i just chekd my workout log and i just started week 4 of ur DB workout routine.. just thought id let ya know.. hopefully i can get bf% down so i can do maintenance and then try my hand at a lean bulk.. think i may be cutting awhile longer..


I think we were planning on changing it up after this week. How are your trouble spots and issues coming along?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Well bf is still dropping.. Waiting to hear from SteM about diet.. My TSH has gone up a bit and i dont know if its cuz of being on a prolonged low carb diet or if theyre not related.. I may try my hand at a carb cycle.. The fats still dropping and i dont have a great understanding of TSH and its affect on metBolism but maybe i need a carb cycle to kick it in gear.. Ive been on this cut almost 4 months.. I still have more fat i need to drop before i start any kind of bulk...

----------


## tbody66

> Well bf is still dropping.. Waiting to hear from SteM about diet.. My TSH has gone up a bit and i dont know if its cuz of being on a prolonged low carb diet or if theyre not related.. I may try my hand at a carb cycle.. The fats still dropping and i dont have a great understanding of TSH and its affect on metBolism but maybe i need a carb cycle to kick it in gear.. Ive been on this cut almost 4 months.. I still have more fat i need to drop before i start any kind of bulk...


I am not too knowledgable about all that myself. With the shoulder and knee(if I remember right) issues, I don't know how crazy I'd ever get about too much of a bulk. You just might be in the need for a re-feed. I think Marcus has a good thread somewhere about priming, maybe look for that and see if you can get some information. I would try to keep it as simple as possible, a few things to consider are that small changes can produce big results. Maybe even consider staying completely out of the gym next week and eating like a beast and then coming back in with a slightly modified exercise program and a major change up in the eating program!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ could u elaborate a bit? Not working out and eating like a beast sounds nice  :Smilie:  id hate to regress .. Maybe ill run that by SteM and see what he thinks  :Smilie:  

I can bulk at some point i hope.. Do i have to go extremely heavy to bulk? Or could i just go heavier and eat in caloric surplus?? My shoulder is doing ok.. Knee is fine for lifting... Ive figd out with bench if i just go strait up and not come in at the top it doesnt hurt shoulder..

----------


## Back In Black

T, how you getting on sticking to some form of diet plan? Whens pics?

----------


## Papiriqui

Hows it going mr T?? Finally got a minute to jump in front of the laptop.

----------


## Papiriqui

Great vids T, just saw them all and they are awesome!!! Hopefully i can put them in my phone this weekend to take a look at them anytime i need!!

----------


## tbody66

> ^^ could u elaborate a bit? Not working out and eating like a beast sounds nice  id hate to regress .. Maybe ill run that by SteM and see what he thinks  
> 
> I can bulk at some point i hope.. Do i have to go extremely heavy to bulk? Or could i just go heavier and eat in caloric surplus?? My shoulder is doing ok.. Knee is fine for lifting... Ive figd out with bench if i just go strait up and not come in at the top it doesnt hurt shoulder..


A re-feed is like a re-boot, all of the damage from the diet and training, plus all that your body has figured out and compensated for is wiped out. At least that's the plan. I'm not saying that's your answer, but worth checking into. No, I think that Jay Cutler proves you don't have to go heavy to add muscle, of course you'd have to up several doses of several things to make that kind of progress, but still, doable with lighter weights and increased calories.




> T, how you getting on sticking to some form of diet plan? Whens pics?


The diet is difficult due to my schedule to get in the assigned macros, but I am staying consistently at or under my daily calories. I have been posting vids almost daily, that I take that day, so thinking the bodycomposition and overall look in those should give you an idea of my progress. I welcome your critique and input of those vids, it would also be nice for everyone to chime in on bodyfat percentage guesstimates, since my weigh-in vid puts me just under 20%.




> Hows it going mr T?? Finally got a minute to jump in front of the laptop.


Always nice to have you stop by, things are well here and getting weller  :Wink: 




> Great vids T, just saw them all and they are awesome!!! Hopefully i can put them in my phone this weekend to take a look at them anytime i need!!


I am so very pleased that these are beneficial. I will be doing legs again tomorrow and hope to show the SLDL's and some toe-press options!

----------


## Papiriqui

Nice man, i'm glad everything is good and hope they continue to do so. The vids are exceptional and well appreciated on this side of the fence, we know it takes time and effort to put these up so, thanks a million on behalf of everyone  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice man, i'm glad everything is good and hope they continue to do so. The vids are exceptional and well appreciated on this side of the fence, we know it takes time and effort to put these up so, *thanks a million on behalf of everyone*


AWW pap ur so sweet  :Smilie: 

tbody when u gonna do one in the tidey whiteys????  :Wink:

----------


## Papiriqui

> AWW pap ur so sweet 
> 
> *tbody when u gonna do one in the tidey whiteys????*


I would actually pay to see this video hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Back In Black

I reckon the scales are't far off mate, high teens I reckon. Btw Tanita suggest that to be measured on their athletic setting that you should be working out 10hrs per week. I used those scales on me and a bunch of clients in the past and they are fairly accurate at tracking your bf levels as long as you are measuring at the same time time of day with other variables the same too, ie water/food intake.

You are definitely looking bigger (in a good way!).

----------


## slfmade

> *I would actually pay to see this video hahahahahahahahahaha*


There ya go Tbody....New income opportunity...Tidey Whitey Training Video's. LOL

----------


## --->>405<<---

> There ya go Tbody....New income opportunity...Tidey Whitey Training Video's. LOL


u even have a name for it now too!

TBody's Tidey Whitey Training

----------


## tbody66

> Nice man, i'm glad everything is good and hope they continue to do so. The vids are exceptional and well appreciated on this side of the fence, we know it takes time and effort to put these up so, thanks a million on behalf of everyone


Thank you very much. I tweaked my forearm doing pull-downs today, went to my favorite smokin' hot nurse and she didn't think it was anything serious, went to my weight lifting friend who just happens to be my Chiropractor and he thougth the same, so should be good to continue on.




> AWW pap ur so sweet 
> 
> tbody when u gonna do one in the tidey whiteys????


Just to make sure I understand, you want me to strip down to my unders in my videos? Would you also like me to oil up for them as well???




> I would actually pay to see this video hahahahahahahahahaha


This seems to undo all of the time you have spent convincing us of your Non-Gay/ bi-curious tendancies.





> I reckon the scales are't far off mate, high teens I reckon. Btw Tanita suggest that to be measured on their athletic setting that you should be working out 10hrs per week. I used those scales on me and a bunch of clients in the past and they are fairly accurate at tracking your bf levels as long as you are measuring at the same time time of day with other variables the same too, ie water/food intake.
> 
> You are definitely looking bigger (in a good way!).


Are you suggesting that I shouldn't be using the "athletic male" setting??? Thanks for the bigger in a good way comment, we'll keep on keeping on and see where we get!

----------


## Papiriqui

Dude you definitely have a way to come back at people. That comment just cracked me up lol

----------


## tbody66

You're welcome!

----------


## Back In Black

> Are you suggesting that I shouldn't be using the "athletic male" setting??? Thanks for the bigger in a good way comment, we'll keep on keeping on and see where we get!


No mate, just saying that is tanita's recommendation. Add up your cardio and lifting times and you are probably not too far off 10 hours? Besides, you probably have enough muscle to warrant the athletic setting.

Even at 7 hours per week I would always select the athletic setting for myself.

----------


## --->>405<<---

shooti never thought about it like that.. lifting 4 days at 45 mins/day = 3 hrs and doing cardio 5 days at 45 mins/day is 3hrs 45mins ...so 6hrs 45 mins/week for me and thats if some of my cardio isnt HIIT! which it usually is like 2 or 3 days..

----------


## tbody66

I'm probably between 5 and 12 hours a week, but even if I only lifted 3 hours a week I'd pick that setting, if I leave it on regular male it calculates my bf at 6 percentage points higher, I'm fat but I'm not 26% bf

----------


## SlimmerMe

Whew! 

Tideys
Whiteys
Tbody' Training

and........oil.

----------


## SlimmerMe

How do scales determine BF? I saw some scales the other day which profess to do such plus now with your video showing such.... how on earth does that work?

----------


## Back In Black

> How do scales determine BF? I saw some scales the other day which profess to do such plus now with your video showing such.... how on earth does that work?


They send a light electrical impulse (you can't feel it) through the body. Fat, muscle and water all have different resistances to the impulse and it calculates based on that information. Though even slightly sweaty feet can throw the reading off as can hydration levels and when you last ate.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey stem how come ur post number always stays the same??????

----------


## Back In Black

> hey stem how come ur post number always stays the same??????


How'd you mean?

----------


## tbody66

> hey stem how come ur post number always stays the same??????


Whenever anyone posts it changes their post count to reflect the number with the most recent post added and then it changes all previous posts to match the new number. Everyone's post count thus remains the same. Prior to this post my count was 2993, but the number on this post should reflect 2994 and if I go post other places it will roll up with those posts on every post on the boards.

----------


## --->>405<<---

well stems post count has been 741 since i met him in september..at least according to my puter..how many posts does it show for him on ur puter?

----------


## --->>405<<---

scroll up and look at all his posts...741

----------


## Back In Black

And now, 742!

----------


## Back In Black

743.

----------


## -KJ-

> scroll up and look at all his posts...741


It changes on all his posts bro...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> They send a light electrical impulse (you can't feel it) through the body. Fat, muscle and water all have different resistances to the impulse and it calculates based on that information. Though even slightly sweaty feet can throw the reading off as can hydration levels and when you last ate.


Thanks Stem. Had no idea. 




> Whenever anyone posts it changes their post count to reflect the number with the most recent post added and then it changes all previous posts to match the new number. Everyone's post count thus remains the same. Prior to this post my count was 2993, but the number on this post should reflect 2994 and if I go post other places it will roll up with those posts on every post on the boards.


What? 




> It changes on all his posts bro...


hope so....

----------


## tbody66

what what?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> what what?


your post was a tad bit confusing.....but seems all is cleared up now...

----------


## tbody66

I knew what you meant, but thanks for getting cleared up, complexion is important you know. Especially for first impressions! We don't want young master cajun not seeing you in the best possible light, since you will have to tell your grandchildren about that fateful/magical moment for a long time to come!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I knew what you meant, but thanks for getting cleared up, complexion is important you know. Especially for first impressions! We don't want young master cajun not seeing you in the best possible light, since you will have to tell your grandchildren about that fateful/magical moment for a long time to come!


Sports video star
Professional Trainer
Underwear model
Philosopher
Matchmaker

----------


## tbody66

Forearm hurt terrible yesterday and I had a tight schedule anyway, so I didn't lift, so no leg videos this week. I went today and did a mild workout. 

Chest/triceps
Bench Press 45x4, 135x11, 185x11, 185x11, 185x21
Incline DB Bench 40x25, 40x21, 40x15
Triceps Pushdowns(machine) 40x35, 60x25, 80x15

----------


## --->>405<<---

Well this post thing has def got me confused now  :Smilie:  we can just drop it.. Wats this matchmaker thing? Did i miss something?  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^Tbody has many talents...including matchmaker...been trying to hook up SM and RC in one of these threads....

fun to watch!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Wat i thought but didnt wanna jump to conclusiOns...

----------


## tbody66

> ^^^Tbody has many talents...including matchmaker...been trying to hook up SM and RC in one of these threads....
> 
> fun to watch!


Thank's for watchin', more to come, stay tuned!!!

----------


## slfmade

Tbody - I noticed you do tricep pushdowns. You have BrownGirl and I doing skull crushers supersetted with BB Curls. Are skull crushers superior in anyway to tricep pushdowns? I feel the contractions much more with pushdowns than the skull crushers. Would we be able to switch?

----------


## slfmade

> Tbody - I noticed you do tricep pushdowns. You have BrownGirl and I doing skull crushers supersetted with BB Curls. Are skull crushers superior in anyway to tricep pushdowns? *I feel the contractions much more* with pushdowns than the skull crushers. Would we be able to switch?


Clarification - "Muscle" Contractions

----------


## tbody66

My pushdowns are due to my tweaked forearm. I believe in the superiority of skull crushers for tricep size and overall strength, probably not for shape, the primary reason being it is a free-weight exercise. A pushdown you can concentrate more on one arm than the other. I would prefer you to stick with this during the brief period of time you have left on the program.

----------


## slfmade

> My pushdowns are due to my tweaked forearm. I believe in the superiority of skull crushers for tricep size and overall strength, probably not for shape, the primary reason being it is a free-weight exercise. A pushdown you can concentrate more on one arm than the other. I would prefer you to stick with this during the brief period of time you have left on the program.


Got it

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ^^^Tbody has many talents...including matchmaker...been trying to hook up SM and RC in one of these threads....
> 
> fun to watch!


Yep. He has become a pro~

----------


## tbody66

Workout today back/biceps/calves

T-bar - 45x15, 90x15, 135x11, 180x11, dropset 225x5-180x7-135x15-90x22
v-bar Pull Downs - 105x11, 120x9, 105x9 forearm was still a little tight so didn't over-do this exercise
Seated Row with wide grip 120x15, 105x15, 105x15

Machine Preacher Curl 35x25, 45x20, dropset 50x11-45x11-40x11-35x11-30x8

toe presses 165x20, 150x20, 135x20, 120x20

----------


## tbody66

Since I missed wednesday's workout I did squats today, also hit upper chest with incline bench, not much but better than nothing.

Squat 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x7 SuperSet with
Incline Bench 45x11, 135x11, 185x11, 225x11, 225x11

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^no cardio???? i am speechless!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Me too.....

----------


## --->>405<<---

Tbody whats up buddy?  :Smilie:  just thought id say "hey"...

..."hey"...  :Smilie: 

Posted that back shot for u too..

----------


## tbody66

I started a kinda part-time job that has scheduled me some late hours so haven't been making the am cardio. I know it is slowing my progress, and I have adjusted my daily calories down to compensate.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ gotta do what ya gotta do. Plus switching it up might help actually.

----------


## tbody66

Well, it's not like I was in a rut with my cardio or anything, but it sure doesn't hurt me to eat fewer calories.

----------


## --->>405<<---

man eating fewer calories is not something id wanna do  :Smilie:  id rather increase cardio..  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^I need to do both. LOL

----------


## tbody66

I need both as well, but I sure don't need to be eating more and not doing cardio!

----------


## tbody66

Workout Chest/Shoulders

Flat Bench 45x4, 135x3, 185x2, 225x2, 275x2, 225x11, 225x11, 225x11
Incline DB Bench 60x11, 70x11, 80x10(failure)
Seated Military Press(Machine) 180x11, 225x11, 300x4(failure)

----------


## --->>405<<---

tbody whats going on man? thought id drop in and say hey  :Smilie:  at work til 00:00 and have to be back at 06:50.. 04:30 cardio is gonna be tuff/fun  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

I am thinking I mis-calculated my TDEE, cause I've been running below that level every day for a week and don't think I've made any progress. I'm working through dropping it another 500 cals a day to see if that fixes it. I have two lunches and a dinner that I am committed to every week. One was today and I just had a salad with a little cheese, eggs, bacon bits and no fat ranch. Looking at doing a lot of tunafish and lowfat cottage cheese. Of course the lack of cardio hasn't been helping any. It was very eye-opening when I posted those vids and looked like I was expecting but without the "glow".

----------


## --->>405<<---

u dont have ur bf taken with calipers though that i recall?? would take alot of guesswork out of it..

----------


## tbody66

I don't need to know my exact bodyfat to know it's higher than I want it and I can certainly tell when it's going down. I'm close to 20 no matter how you slice it and would look a lot better the lower it goes.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *I am thinking I mis-calculated my TDEE, cause I've been running below that level every day for a week and don't think I've made any progress.* I'm working through dropping it another 500 cals a day to see if that fixes it. I have two lunches and a dinner that I am committed to every week. One was today and I just had a salad with a little cheese, eggs, bacon bits and no fat ranch. Looking at doing a lot of tunafish and lowfat cottage cheese. Of course the lack of cardio hasn't been helping any. It was very eye-opening when I posted those vids and looked like I was expecting but without the "glow".


knowing bf% seems it would eliminate this  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

> I am thinking I mis-calculated my TDEE, cause I've been running below that level every day for a week and don't think I've made any progress. I'm working through dropping it another 500 cals a day to see if that fixes it. I have two lunches and a dinner that I am committed to every week. One was today and I just had a salad with a little cheese, eggs, bacon bits and no fat ranch. Looking at doing a lot of tunafish and lowfat cottage cheese. Of course the lack of cardio hasn't been helping any. *It was very eye-opening when I posted those vids and looked like I was expecting but without the "glow".*



Haha that's funny! Your workouts look killer though! You've been supporting me so much and I thought it was my turn to support you!  :Smilie:  You got it TBody! YOU CAN DO IT!  :Smilie: 
Don't give up on the cardio though...

----------


## slfmade

^^^^Yeah...don't make me come down there and drag your arse to the treadmill cause I"LL DO IT!!!! lol

By the way...Browngirl and I both posted updates with new pics on our logs. Check em out when you get time.

----------


## tbody66

I will incorporate the cardio back in as soon as possible, my schedule seems to be getting booked full and staying that way. I'll check your threads pro'momentaire'.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I will incorporate the cardio back in as soon as possible, my schedule seems to be getting booked full and staying that way. I'll check your threads pro'momentaire'.


don't ya just hate when life gets in the way of training! i know how much you don't like to do cardio but there has been some buzz lately about HIIT cardio and i think that you would benefit from it more than LIS cardio. i want to see one day where you go out and do 10 (50 yard) sprints with the only rest being the walk back to sprint again! i think you will like this more than sitting on a treadmill for 30 minutes! just my 2 cents

----------


## tbody66

> don't ya just hate when life gets in the way of training! i know how much you don't like to do cardio but there has been some buzz lately about HIIT cardio and i think that you would benefit from it more than LIS cardio. i want to see one day where you go out and do 10 (50 yard) sprints with the only rest being the walk back to sprint again! i think you will like this more than sitting on a treadmill for 30 minutes! just my 2 cents


Thanks Cajun, I actually think that sounds fun! Would be even more cool to have someone to race against. Anyone have suggestions on running and/or lifting shoes? I'm not sure I want to buy two pair so something that would be good for both? Tell me what you would get for each one seperately and what you would recommend for a combo.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks Cajun, I actually think that sounds fun! Would be even more cool to have someone to race against.


yes, competition always brings out the best in people!

----------


## Dukkit

Popping in to say... great work. 

I like that youre having fun with this. 

Im enjoying reading this thread and seeing how your training is going.

----------


## Dukkit

> Thanks Cajun, I actually think that sounds fun! Would be even more cool to have someone to race against. *Anyone have suggestions on running and/or lifting shoes?* I'm not sure I want to buy two pair so something that would be good for both? Tell me what you would get for each one seperately and what you would recommend for a combo.


Sauconys for running shoes. I love them. 

But a good shoe for both would be New Balance. Find one of their *cross training* styles. Thats what I use in the gym. Solid, flat heels for stable lifting. And nice lightness, flexability, padding for cardio on the treadmill or doing my hill sprints.

As for someone to race against on your sprints... race yourself. Use stop watch and time your sprints. Or time the overall time it takes to do the 10 sprints. The next time.. try to beat it by even a millisecond.

----------


## --->>405<<---

mornin tbody...  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sauconys for running shoes. I love them. 
> 
> But a good shoe for both would be New Balance. Find one of their *cross training* styles. Thats what I use in the gym. Solid, flat heels for stable lifting. And nice lightness, flexability, padding for cardio on the treadmill or doing my hill sprints.


i agree with dukkit about sauconys, have a few pair. my advice for this is go get your foot properly sized/fitted for running shoes, makes a world of difference

----------


## Back In Black

> i agree with dukkit about sauconys, have a few pair. *my advice for this is go get your foot properly sized/fitted for running shoes*, makes a world of difference


x2. You may ot may not need some support. And different brands fit different people. I sprint in lightweight Saucony's and do all other cardio in Brooks.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> don't ya just hate when life gets in the way of training! i know how much you don't like to do cardio but there has been *some buzz lately about HIIT cardio and i think that you would benefit from it* more than LIS cardio. i want to see one day where you go out and do 10 (50 yard) sprints with the only rest being the walk back to sprint again! i think you will like this more than sitting on a treadmill for 30 minutes! just my 2 cents


Good idea. And "kinda" my plan as well. And if not HIIT then HIGH intensity. Like Fireguy said, it gave him something like 5 hours of his time back.

----------


## tbody66

All good info and encouragement, thanks.

----------


## tbody66

Workout Back/Biceps

T-Bar Rows 70lbsx25, 95x25, 120x25, 145x25, 170x20, dropset 170x11-145x11-120x11-95x4(done)

Wide Grip Pulldowns 90x11, 90x15, 105x11, 120x11

One arm cable curls 40x25, 30x25, dropset 50x11-40x11-30x11-20x11

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep on grippin those heavy iron things which are for liftin'

----------


## tbody66

That is the plan. Today is the wonderful "Leg Day" so I'm pretty stoked about that. I'll let you all know how it goes.

----------


## tbody66

I have been under 1800 cals a day for the first 21 days of our challange and under 1200 for the last two days(total calories put into my body and I'm keeping track of everything!), and I have gained a lb a day the last two days. I always weigh first thing in the morning after going to the bathroom and before I eat or drink anything and my water intake is completely and totally consistent every single day.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have been under 1800 cals a day for the first 21 days of our challange and under 1200 for the last two days(total calories put into my body and I'm keeping track of everything!), and I have gained a lb a day the last two days. I always weigh first thing in the morning after going to the bathroom and before I eat or drink anything and my water intake is completely and totally consistent every single day.



crazy how your weight fluctuated that much with those cals. water retention? maybe if you would quit peeing sitting down, the water would fall off! hahaha

----------


## tbody66

> crazy how your weight fluctuated that much with those cals. water retention? maybe if you would quit peeing sitting down, the water would fall off! hahaha


That just ain't gonna happen!

So my legs were really tender on the tops of my knees so I didn't want to chance squats today. And I went with "good mornings" instead of SLDL's just to change it up since I read about this on another thread and it reminded me how they could be affective. I warmed up and did four supersets non-stop.

Leg extensions: 140x20, 160x20, 180x20, 200x20
Superset w/Good Mornings: 45x20, 45x20, 45x20, 45x20
Superset w/Seated Toe Presses: 120x20, 120x20, 120x20, 120x20

legs on fire, can't walk, can't hear, want to vomit!

----------


## RaginCajun

> That just ain't gonna happen!
> 
> So my legs were really tender on the tops of my knees so I didn't want to chance squats today. And I went with "good mornings" instead of SLDL's just to change it up since I read about this on another thread and it reminded me how they could be affective. I warmed up and did four supersets non-stop.
> 
> Leg extensions: 140x20, 160x20, 180x20, 200x20
> Superset w/Good Mornings: 45x20, 45x20, 45x20, 45x20
> Superset w/Seated Toe Presses: 120x20, 120x20, 120x20, 120x20
> 
> legs on fire, can't walk, can't hear, want to vomit!


great work! i always feel the good mornings the second day.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I have been under 1800 cals a day for the first 21 days of our *challange* and *under 1200 for the last two days*(total calories put into my body and I'm keeping track of everything!), and I have gained a lb a day the last two days. I always weigh first thing in the morning after going to the bathroom and before I eat or drink anything and my water intake is completely and totally consistent every single day.


1.hey tbody whats up buddy?  :Smilie: 

2.weird about ur weight hows ur diet been if everything else is the same?

3.what challenge? Did i miss something?  :Smilie: 

4.why r u only eating 1200cals/day??

----------


## tbody66

> 1.hey tbody whats up buddy? 
> 
> *slow and steady trying to win the race!*
> 
> 2.weird about ur weight hows ur diet been if everything else is the same?
> 
> *mostly, a little less sex than usual, I put my wive's pelvis out somehow, so the chiropractor told me to take it easy for 5 to 7 days* 
> 
> 3.what challenge? Did i miss something? 
> ...


above in bold!

----------


## slfmade

Tbody - Take it easy on your wife - you're gonna break a hip if you're not careful. You're both far to young to be financing one of those rascal scooters already. LOL

I'm no expert, but I'm almost 100% sure that 1200cal/day is a bad idea. Your BMR (not to mention you're TDEE) is far higher than 1200cals. If you're not losing weight at a caloric deficit other things should be looked at first. From everything that I've read...lowering your calories below your BMR will eventually lead to your BMR actually dropping as your body's way of trying to stabalize itself. Before you know it even 1200cals a day will just be maintanence and when you go back to a regular diet you will be at a huge Caloric increase.

Now hopefully somebody that knows what they're talking about will chime in either telling me that I'm correct or a total moron...Either way, you'll have your answer.

----------


## tbody66

thanks slf, maybe I'm getting up in the middle of the night and eating a ton of stuff I don't remember.

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL tbody on the wife  :Smilie:  

Maybe its not ur cals but *what* ur eatn and when..

I thought SteM helpd u put togethr a diet???? At the beginning of the yr?

----------


## slfmade

What is your current Macro Split? This could have something to do with it. Sometimes you just really have to cut the fats. For instance I've read some guys can do just fine with a 40/40/20 while others have to do a 50/40/10 or 50/45/5.

I'm not smart enough to know what exactly is causing this; however, I just can't imagine that a 1200 calorie diet is going to benefit you long term.

----------


## tbody66

> LOL tbody on the wife  
> 
> Maybe its not ur cals but *what* ur eatn and when..
> 
> I thought SteM helpd u put togethr a diet???? At the beginning of the yr?


He did, it was a macro split with around 2000 cals, I was pretty close on that, ended up going with 1978 as the target cals and maintained pretty close, but averaged just under 1800 with the same split. I'm thinking maybe it's just cause I'm old, maybe my test levels are down and so I can't burn the fat. But I have been seeming to drop bodyfat even though my weight hasn't gone down.




> What is your current Macro Split? This could have something to do with it. Sometimes you just really have to cut the fats. For instance I've read some guys can do just fine with a 40/40/20 while others have to do a 50/40/10 or 50/45/5.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to know what exactly is causing this; however, I just can't imagine that a 1200 calorie diet is going to benefit you long term.


I'll try this for a week and see if it doesn't shock the system into doing something. If I gain another pound overnight though, I am gonna freak!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Well if ur losing fat then nuttn to worry about  :Smilie: 

How do u know ur losin fat? Mirror?

What split did/does he have u on? 

As far as the test goes i can tell u from experience that gettn on TRt was the best decision i ever made.. Now its only been 2 months but i feel so much better and have been able to get some good shape and fatloss going.. And my outlook/well being has improved.. Motivation is up.. Confidence is up.. I sleep well.. Wake up feeling good in the am.. 

U know it only takes 1 doc appt and a couple vials of blood to find out.. Best thing i ever did making that appt.. And i didnt *really* think itd be low.. Just hoped  :Smilie:

----------


## slfmade

Don't recommend TRT to Tbody...You just heard what he said happened to his wife didn't you????? And now you want him to start TRT. She'd be done for!!! LOL

On a serious note....TRT might be something you look into. After your wife recovers of course. I'd jump on the TRT wagon if Browngirl and I had already made some little ones, but that's still yet to come and I don't wanta risk anything. The pro's don't outweigh the slightly possible cons at the moment for me, but for you it could be just what the doctor ordered.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am sure you will be happy when your nurse is feeling better.

----------


## Back In Black

How many times did you hit the macro's I suggested?

----------


## tbody66

Daily averages since Jan 5th(last 20 days)
calories/carbs/proteins/fats
1787/193/130/56
Your Assigned Numbers
1818/160/200/42

----------


## Back In Black

In all honesty, whilst those numbers may not appear far off on paper, in reality they are a world away. 30% more fat, over 30% less protein and 20% more carbs.

Go with the programme every meal, every day, every week. It won't let you down!

----------


## tbody66

> In all honesty, whilst those numbers may not appear far off on paper, in reality they are a world away. 30% more fat, over 30% less protein and 20% more carbs.
> 
> Go with the programme every meal, every day, every week. It won't let you down!


Okay, thanks! I will dial this in.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Daily averages since Jan 5th(last 20 days)
> calories/carbs/proteins/fats
> 1787/*193/130*/56
> Your Assigned Numbers
> 1818/*160/200*/42


i love ya tbody but thats a horrible attempt to properly hit macros my brother!

----------


## tbody66

> i love ya tbody but thats a horrible attempt to properly hit macros my brother!


Thank you, captain obvious!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

you better be nursing that nurse of yours!

----------


## tbody66

this wasn't easy, I've been measuring and eating for an hour to hit this!

Stem's Assigned Numbers
Cals/carbs/pro/fat
1818/160/200/42

Today's Numbers
Cals/carbs/pro/fat
1710/154/192/37

----------


## slfmade

> this wasn't easy, I've been measuring and eating for an hour to hit this!
> 
> Stem's Assigned Numbers
> Cals/carbs/pro/fat
> 1818/160/200/42
> 
> Today's Numbers
> Cals/carbs/pro/fat
> 1710/154/192/37


Much closer...Good work! 

It really can be a pain to cook and measure out everything every week, but it's nice going through your day with the piece of mind knowing that your diet is spot on!

----------


## t-gunz

> Much closer...Good work! 
> 
> It really can be a pain to cook and measure out everything every week, *but it's nice going through your day with the piece of mind knowing that your diet is spot on*!


couldnt agree more mate

----------


## Papiriqui

> Much closer...Good work!
> 
> It really can be a pain to cook and measure out everything every week, but it's nice going through your day with the piece of mind knowing that your diet is spot on!


Yeaaaah i hear you on this one!!! But you get the hang of it and it kinda gets a little easier!! Actually no, it doesnt hahaha but thata what we chose to do to look better!! 

Happy you jumped in the wagon buddy!! Proud of ya!!

----------


## Back In Black

> this wasn't easy, I've been measuring and eating for an hour to hit this!
> 
> Stem's Assigned Numbers
> Cals/carbs/pro/fat
> 1818/160/200/42
> 
> Today's Numbers
> Cals/carbs/pro/fat
> 1710/154/192/37


Mate, once you have your meals with the relevant macro's assigned it's much easier to pretty much eat the same thing every day. Look at 405's diet plan and ask how many times he has deviated from it. After a while you'll know exactly what you can sub foods for ie 175g sweet pots gives the same carbs as 55g brown rice etc.

Once you have done the initial plan it becomes a bit of a breeze, it doesn't need to become a chore, else you'll never stick to it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Mate, once you have your meals with the relevant macro's assigned it's much easier to pretty much eat the same thing every day.* Look at 405's diet plan and ask how many times he has deviated from it.* After a while you'll know exactly what you can sub foods for ie 175g sweet pots gives the same carbs as 55g brown rice etc.
> 
> Once you have done the initial plan it becomes a bit of a breeze, it doesn't need to become a chore, else you'll never stick to it.



ZERO...except to cheat...

----------


## tbody66

thank you all for being here, it helps!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thank you all for being here, it helps!


thank you for being here!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Tbody u been a little busy buddy?  :Smilie:  miss u round here ..

Tomorrows sat.. Wondering if i should be able to get wkout by monday? If not is fine just wanna be prepared either way  :Smilie:  i appreciate u even doin it.. I have 12 weeks (approx) til cruise.. Gonna do it during wifes bday.. April 29.. I wanna be rite  :Wink:  lookn leanr still.. I cant believe it keeps going!!

----------


## tbody66

Yes, will absolutely have you a workout up by tomorrow!

----------


## --->>405<<---

sweet  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

It's posted. If I forgot about your schedule or you have any questions about your shoulder being able to handle a lift let me know and we'll tweak the program.

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds good thx man  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Ate something that didn't agree with me. Woke up in the middle of the night with a tummy-ache. I bought a 3-day cleanse system on sale over the weekend to "jump-start" my new diet so it is kinda perfect timing since I don't feel like eating anything anyway. I had three different functions over the weekend that didn't allow me to eat pure and measured portions so I was concerned about it, but actually down 2 lbs this am. I definintely think the muscle size is increasing and the bf is dropping but my belly appears to be un-affected as of yet. I know, slow and steady, I will keep on keeping on and will get there. I am also thinking not having as much fish as I did on my last cut is affecting the fat loss, so bought some more of that to begin incorporating into the meal selection frequently.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ate something that didn't agree with me. Woke up in the middle of the night with a tummy-ache. I bought a 3-day cleanse system on sale over the weekend to "jump-start" my new diet so it is kinda perfect timing since I don't feel like eating anything anyway. I had three different functions over the weekend that didn't allow me to eat pure and measured portions so I was concerned about it, but actually down 2 lbs this am. I definintely think the muscle size is increasing and the bf is dropping but my belly appears to be un-affected as of yet. I know, slow and steady, I will keep on keeping on and will get there. I am also thinking not having as much fish as I did on my last cut is affecting the fat loss, so bought some more of that to begin incorporating into the meal selection frequently.



sucks that your stomach is outta whack. just keep plugging away and reasses, you are doing fine!

----------


## tbody66

Heading to the gym, we'll see how it goes. Thanks Ragin.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Sry bout ur satomach tbody.. Hope u feel better.. Chest wkout was fun! Nice change going a bit heavier  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

> Sry bout ur satomach tbody.. Hope u feel better.. Chest wkout was fun! Nice change going a bit heavier


Great to hear it, thinking about sticking with this for a month, maybe two, let me know how it goes so we can tweak it if we need to. I actually am thinking about switching to the same split myself.

Today's workout Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench 45x11, 135x11, 225x11, 275x2, 225x11, 225x10, 135x26(failure)
Pec Deck with hands on pads like a flye, 30x21, 45x21, 60x21, 70x21 supersetted with
Reverse Grip Triceps Push-Downs 40x35, 50x35, 60x35, 70x35 Dropset 80x35-70x25-60x15-50x11

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great to hear it, thinking about sticking with this for a month, maybe two, let me know how it goes so we can tweak it if we need to. I actually am thinking about switching to the same split myself.
> 
> Today's workout Chest/Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench 45x11, 135x11, 225x11, 275x2, 225x11, 225x10, 135x26(failure)
> Pec Deck with hands on pads like a flye, 30x21, 45x21, 60x21, 70x21 supersetted with
> Reverse Grip Triceps Push-Downs 40x35, 50x35, 60x35, 70x35 Dropset 80x35-70x25-60x15-50x11



my muscles ache just looking at that, great work tbuddy!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey tbody 1 thing i cant do is dips.. How bout close grip bench or 1 handed pushdowns??

----------


## slfmade

> Ate something that didn't agree with me. Woke up in the middle of the night with a tummy-ache. I bought a 3-day cleanse system on sale over the weekend to "jump-start" my new diet so it is kinda perfect timing since I don't feel like eating anything anyway. I had three different functions over the weekend that didn't allow me to eat pure and measured portions so I was concerned about it, but actually down 2 lbs this am. I definintely think the muscle size is increasing and *the bf is dropping but my belly appears to be un-affected as of yet*. I know, slow and steady, I will keep on keeping on and will get there. I am also thinking not having as much fish as I did on my last cut is affecting the fat loss, so bought some more of that to begin incorporating into the meal selection frequently.


I read a study last year that showed that both men and women lose their fat in the reverse that it was gained. Ex. I first gained the fat in my stomach, then back, then chest. I then lost it in the reverse order. So I lost fat in my chest first, then my back, then my upper stomach, and I'm currently working on the lower.

Women typically start with the theighs, then stomach, etc.

So....don't be upset if you haven't started losing the fat in your belly yet. It's the natural progress of things. If you stick to it, it'll off come off.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh and doesnt the last place u lose it always seem to be the first place u want it gone?? LOL...

----------


## tbody66

> Hey tbody 1 thing i cant do is dips.. How bout close grip bench or 1 handed pushdowns??


Dumbbell Skull Crushers

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ok db skulls it is  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Good news is the "nurse" is all better. Diet is going well, although limited calories by choice for the cleanse and tummy not 100%. Down another pound this morning. Offical weigh in and bf measurement is tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Good news is the "nurse" is all better*. Diet is going well, although limited calories by choice for the cleanse and tummy not 100%. Down another pound this morning. Offical weigh in and bf measurement is tomorrow.



wooooooooooo hooooooooooooo!!! are you sure you should do weigh-ins when your stomach is not 100%? you may be dehydrated and thus, have some skewed numbers.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Good news is the *"nurse" is all better*. Diet is going well, although limited calories by choice for the cleanse and tummy not 100%. Down another pound this morning. Offical weigh in and bf measurement is tomorrow.


glad to hear..prob not as glad as u though  :Wink:  LOL

----------


## Papiriqui

Glad to hear the good news!!! I am pretty sure you are static lol

----------


## tbody66

I am happy about my wife's recovery. I'll go ahead and do the official weigh in, and then probably do that for three days in a row after I'm back on regular diet just to see what it says. I could just make another video and you guys can tell me what bf you think I am.

----------


## tbody66

Workout Leg Day

Squat 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x7

Good Mornings 45x15x3 Superset with
Toe Presses 215x15x3 

Weigh-In

Jan 3rd - 187.6lbs 22.1% bf
Feb 1st - 184.4lbs 19.1%bf
Diff. - -3.2lbs - 3% bf
Down 6.24 lbs of fat up 3.04 lbs of muscle

----------


## --->>405<<---

progress progress!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Happy to hear the love birds are happy again~

----------


## --->>405<<---

well tbody ur wife gets better and we dont hear from u for 3 days!  :Smilie:  hope ur doing well...

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ hmmmmm.....very very interesting indeed! Lovin' that cardio~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

did tbody disappear again?

----------


## BrownGirl

Yup..he sure did.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> did tbody disappear again?


apparently he does that huh?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ yup....disappears off the face of this forum...for months..........

----------


## slfmade

Weird! Without warning us? No.....Hey guys I'm gonna be gone for a while...see you when I get back. Maybe he's some secret spy for the government that get's called away in the middle of the night. Nah..probably not. LOL

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh this thread made its way to pg 2.. U musta been bored slf LOL..

----------


## slfmade

> Yeh this thread made its way to pg 2.. U musta been bored slf LOL..


Yep...It happens. There's nothing good on TV on the weekends.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Tbody,

Hope you are fine and dandy and enjoying life. THE REAL LIFE!

----------


## tbody66

Thanks Slim, that's exactly what I've been doing. 9 very consistent months in the gym and with friends and family. Busy with work, took on some clients, started with 3 and grew into 9. Life is good, I am healthy, tan and strong. Went to Colorado with the wife and 5 teenagers and survived. Life is good.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> A guy leaves for a minute and they put the diet section under a new "hard to find" heading???





> ^^ a bit more than a minute......
> 
> WELCOME BACK!





> glad to see ya old ass back around!!!!!!!!! like slim said, a wee bit more than a minute!





> Welcome back man, good luck.





> tbody is back...man where you been! gone for like 8 months and then that genie left you out of her woman cave....welcome back!


LOL.. i always wondered what this all meant.. now i know  :Wink:  hope u stick around a bit!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:  BACK!!!

----------


## tbody66

Everything in balance and moderation. I have missed you all and am so very pleased to see all of you sticking it out and progressing like crazy.

----------


## SlimmerMe

THERE YOU ARE!!! Glad to hear you are on track and making lots of progress! Good for you Tbody!

----------


## tbody66

I'm happy to be able to say it. I am truly blessed!

----------


## --->>405<<---

:Smilie:  I know the feeln! Its good to recognize and appreciate it so we dont take it for granted!

----------


## tbody66

Been eating clean for the week since we came home from vacation and birthday(celebrated my 46th), lost a few lbs already and made a noticiable difference in the belly area. Changed up the workout starting yesterday, going back to a push/pull program with heavy/light days. Yesterday was heavy chest day, fairly easy 1RM of 335 lbs, current bodyweight 189-191, was 198 for the past several months. Started using reverse grip bench for upper chest development. We'll see how it goes. I have high hopes!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been eating clean for the week since we came home from vacation and birthday(celebrated my 46th), lost a few lbs already and made a noticiable difference in the belly area. Changed up the workout starting yesterday, going back to a push/pull program with heavy/light days. Yesterday was heavy chest day, fairly easy 1RM of 335 lbs, current bodyweight 189-191, was 198 for the past several months. Started using reverse grip bench for upper chest development. We'll see how it goes. I have high hopes!



what up you old fart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! happy belated BD! when you mean 46, you mean 80!!! hahaha! good to finally see ya back around.

----------


## tbody66

Thank's Cajun. Gonna see what eating clean and lifting heavy can do for the next couple of months.

----------


## --->>405<<---

335 max is good dude.. interested to hear about the reverse grip bench. i could use some upper pec work myself!

----------


## tbody66

I read about the reverse grip bench last year, if I remember correctly it is supposed to hit the upper pec 40% more effectively than incline bench. I tried it some last year, but my tendonitis bothered me too much. It is an awkard initial movement, but I actually am liking it this time. I'll let you know how it progresses. I actually like incline bench. I did get one rep up on it a few weeks ago of 300 lbs. Anyway, lot's of encouragement and motivation here. I appreciate it very much.

----------


## bikeral

Hey tbody good to see you back around. I've read a lot of your posts in your thread and others.

----------


## tbody66

> Hey tbody good to see you back around. I've read a lot of your posts in your thread and others.


Thank you, Sir. I appreciate you dropping by.

----------


## tbody66

Is this thread dead? What's the current status of this tbody guy?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Is this thread dead? What's the current status of this tbody guy?


LOL.. he is an in and out kinda guy.. a lot more out than in lately! whats up man??  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> LOL.. he is an in and out kinda guy.. a lot more out than in lately! whats up man??


He is like my sex life!

How long you staying for this time tb?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is this thread dead? What's the current status of this tbody guy?


Tbuddy!!!!

How ya been old chap?

----------


## tbody66

Life is busy. Gym time is up and down(or in and out if you prefer) I tried a bulking phase in march, put on 30 lbs in 30 days, got up to 215#, kept it on for 30 days and then started to lean out and see if I could keep any of the size. Bad news is I was fat before I started the bulk phase. I ended at 27% bf, I'm back down to 195# at 22%, but feel tiny! Doc put me on test, I was extremely low, but hey I am 47 years old. Been on for about a month now, but, since I'm dieting not seeing the gains like I expected. Don't know how much I'll be around or for how long this time, but I wanted to say hey to the crew and let you know I have thought about you all(or y'all) and kept you in my prayers. Goal is to lean out and keep my bench over 300, without cardio of course!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Lol.. Lean out without cardio!! I like to eat too much for that!  :Wink: 

If ur test was low and ur now on TRT u will (should if u were/are like me) see a HUGE difference!! Hope u stick around for awhile there pal  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

You should get into the HRT section, they can help ya out.

Why not stick around so I can harass ya!

----------


## tbody66

I'll check out the HRT section. No promises on sticking around, life is life and lot's of important things taking priority lately! Don't ever think I don't love you guys though, even when I'm not posting.

----------


## tbody66

So, I haven't posted in 2 1/2 years...

----------


## tbody66

https://scontent.fmci1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...aa&oe=56F5F136

Current pic, turning 50 in July, want to be in the best shape ever, any guesses at bodyfat are appreciated, I'm guessing 18, the hand held equipment at the gym read 21.9%

----------


## RaginCajun

Tbuddy!

Long time no see!

----------


## tbody66

I have missed you all so very much!

So, guess on my current bodyfat%?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have missed you all so very much! So, guess on my current bodyfat%?


Prob around 17-18%

Hope all has been well with you bud, looking good!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lookin' good and happy too! Keep it up. Glad to see you pop in Tbody.

----------


## tbody66

Life has had a few downs and a few ups, almost everything is going very well for me right now. I'm looking at competing in my first show in November, so I have plenty of time to do the slow and steady thing right!

----------


## tbody66



----------


## RaginCajun

Where yat tbuddy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Welcome back!

----------

